# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  رد الشيخ البراك على ابن عقيل الظاهري: لا أجد عذراً لخطئكم العظيم إلا ضعف قواكم الفكري

## حسان الرديعان

*جريدة الجزيرة يوم الخميس 27/11/1431هـ*

*البراك يرد على الظاهري : 
لا أجد عذراً لخطئكم العظيم إلاّ ضعف قواكم الفكرية ! 

*الحمد لله وحده، أما بعد؛ فهذا مقال كتبته تصويباً لمسألة مهمة تعرَّض لها الأستاذ أبو عبد الرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري فلم يحالفه الصواب فيها، وكنت بعثت باستدراكي إليه مع خطاب مني إليه لعله يصحح الخطأ، وحين لم يفعل فإني أقدمه إلى القراء اليوم مع خطابي إليه.. والله أسأل لي وله التوفيق والسداد، ولسائر المسلمين. 

فضيلة الأستاذ - أبا عبد الرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري - وفقه الله،، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، أما بعد: 

فأبعث إليكم تعقيبي على بعض ما جاء في مقالكم في جريدة الجزيرة المنشور في 2 شعبان 1431هـ، بعنوان تحقيق أصولي، في كلامكم على القرآن، واختياركم التوقف في كونه مخلوقاً أو غير مخلوق، وقد رأيتُ - وفقكم الله - أن تطلعوا على هذا التعقيب، لتراجعوا المسألة وتصححوا ما وقعتم فيه من خطأ، وتنشروا ذلك في الأسبوعين القادمين بلغة واضحة ورجوع صريح، فإنه يجب عليكم ذلك، لأن هذه المسألة ليست مما يسع فيه الخلاف، والحق ضالة المؤمن، وقد قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: «ولا يمنعنك قضاءٌ قضيت فيه اليوم فراجعت فيه رأيك فهديت فيه لرشدك أن تراجع فيه الحق، فإن الحق قديم». 

وإن بقيت على رأيك في التوقف - وأعيذك بالله من ذلك - فإني أرى أنه لا يسعني إلا نشر التعقيب، بياناً للحق، وبراءة للذمة، وقد كان في نيتي نشر التعقيب، ولكني آثرت - أولاً - مخاطبتكم وإطلاعكم.. وأسأل الله أن يشرح صدرك للحق، ويهديك إلى كل خير. 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 

أخوك - عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك 

6 رمضان 1431هـ. 

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، أما بعد، فقد اطلعت على المقال المسهب للأستاذ أبي عبد الرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري، المنشور في جريدة الجزيرة في الثاني من شعبان لعام 1431هـ، بعنوان تحقيق أصولي، وقد أفاض الكاتب في الحديث عن نفسه - كعادته - ولا سيما في مقالاته الأخيرة، لكن تميَّز هذا المقال بمراجعات حسنة في سيرته وفي تعامله مع الآخرين، وقد اعترف الأستاذ فيه بضعف ذاكرته وضعف قواه الفكرية. 

ومما تضمنه المقال الحط من منزلة الإمامين ابن تيمية وابن القيم في علمهما واجتهادهما، وذلك كله من أجل تفضيل أبي عبد الرحمن لابن حزم وتعصبه له وغلوه فيه، ولا يعنيني في هذا المقام الدفاع عن الإمامين، فإنه لا يوافق أبا عبد الرحمن على ما قال إلا من له هوى وتحامل على الإمامين من خصومهما من طوائف المبتدعة، بل الذي يعنيني من هذا المقال كله قول أبي عبد الرحمن - هداه الله ووفقه - في نقده للمقلدين للإمام ابن تيمية فيما يجزمون به تقليداً له، قال: «ومن ذلك الجزم بأن القرآن غير مخلوق، ولا يحل الجزم بأنه خالق أو مخلوق، بل الواجب التوقُّف اتباعاً لتوقف السلف قبل الخلاف الذي بعضه اتباع لهم بإحسان، وبعضه خلاف لهم باجتهاد خاطئ» اهـ. 

وهذ كلام منكر، يحمل في طياته تصويب مذهب الجهمية في القرآن الذي كفَّرهم به أئمة السنة، وهو قولهم: القرآن مخلوق، وردوا عليهم، وصاحوا بهم من أقطار الأرض، وإيضاح ذلك: 

أن قوله: «الجزم بأن القرآن غير مخلوق» باطل؛ لأن من المعلوم بالضرورة أن الجزم بأن القرآن غير مخلوق هو مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة، وهو سبب محنتهم على أيدي المعتزلة، في عهد المأمون ومن بعده، وثبت في المحنة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل -رحمه الله-، فلم يداهن ولم يتأول، فتبوأ منزلة إمام أهل السنة. 

وأبو عبد الرحمن يرتضي في هذه المسألة العظيمة مذهب الواقفة، وهم طائفة من الجهمية، ارتضوا ألا يقولوا إن القرآن مخلوق ولا غير مخلوق، وهذا إما أن يكون شكًّا منهم أو نفاقًا مع أهل السنة، ولهذا عدَّهم الأئمة شرًّا من الجهمية المصرحين بمذهبهم، لأن مذهب الواقفة يمكن أن يروج لدى الأغرار والجهال، ومن المعلوم بداهة أن الشَّك في الحق كالتكذيب به، فالشاك في صدق الرسول كالمكذب له، فهكذا من يشك في أن القرآن غير مخلوق ولا يجزم، هو في حكم من يجزم بأن القرآن مخلوق. 

وقول أبي عبد الرحمن: «ولا يحل الجزم بأن القرآن خالق أو مخلوق، بل الواجب التوقُّف» صريح في أنه يذهب إلى وجوب التوقف في المسألتين في كون القرآن خالقاً، وفي كونه مخلوقاً، ومعنى ذلك أنه يجوز أن يكون القرآن خالقاً، ويجوز أن يكون مخلوقاً، وهذا باطل، بل الواجب الجزم بأن القرآن ليس بخالق، بل الله هو الخالق، والجزم بأن القرآن غير مخلوق؛ فإنه كلام الله، وكلامه سبحانه من صفاته، وليس شيء من صفاته مخلوقاً، ولهذا عُبِّر عن مذهب أهل السنة في القرآن بأنه كلام الله منزل غير مخلوق، منه بدأ وإليه يعود، وقد أجاب الأئمة -رحمهم الله-، كعلي بن الحسين وجعفر بن محمد وابن المبارك وابن مهدي حين سُئلوا عن القرآن، أجابوا بقولهم: إن القرآن ليس بخالق ولا مخلوق، كما نقله عنهم اللالكائي في شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة (ج:2 ص: 264 وما بعدها)، وذكر البيهقي في كتاب الاعتقاد (ص: 102) أن هذا «هو مذهب كافة أهل العلم قديماً وحديثاً، وذكر أسامي أئمتهم وكبرائهم الذين صرحوا بهذا، ورأوا استتابة من قال بخلافه» اهـ. 

وقول أبي عبد الرحمن: «بل الواجب التوقُّف اتباعاً لتوقف السلف قبل الخلاف»، أقول فيه: غلط أبو عبد الرحمن - عفا الله عنه - في نسبة التوقف إلى السلف، ومن هم السلف إلا الصحابة والتابعون؟! ولو كان الأمر كما قال لكان الجازمون بأن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق قد ضلوا عن طريق السلف، وهذا ظاهر الفساد والبطلان، بل عبارة أبي عبد الرحمن تلك تقتضي ذلك، فإن الذين اختلفوا في القرآن ثلاث طوائف: 

1- أهل السنة الذين آمنوا بأن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق، وجزموا بذلك. 

2- الجهمية الذين جحدوا صفات الله، وجزموا بأن القرآن مخلوق. 

3- الواقفة الذين لا يجزمون بشيء. 

وتقدم حكم الطائفتين عند أهل السنة، وعبارة أبي عبد الرحمن تقتضي أن الواقفة هم أتباع السلف، كما تقتضي أن قول الجهمية - وهو الجزم بأن القرآن مخلوق - هو من قبيل الخطأ في الاجتهاد، وكذلك عنده أن الجزم بأن القرآن غير مخلوق هو من قبيل الخطأ في الاجتهاد، ولا يخفى ما في هذا من التسوية بين مذهب أهل السنة ومذهب المعتزلة الجهمية في المصدر والحكم. 

وبعد؛ فلا أجد لأبي عبد الرحمن عذراً في هذا الخطأ العظيم إلا اعترافه بضعف ذاكرته، وضعف قواه الفكرية. 

لكن سبق له في تباريحه في المجلة العربية (العدد 300) قوله: «كلمات الله ها هنا (يشير إلى ما في الحديث: أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات...) كنايةٌ عن مشيئته وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته وتدبيره جل جلاله» اهـ، وهذا عدول بالكلمات عن الحقيقة إلى المجاز، وكلماته سبحانه الكونية والشرعية كلها من كلامه الذي هو عند أهل السنة كلام الله حقيقة، ويستدلون على ذلك بمثل قوله عز وجل: {وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلاً} وقوله سبحانه: {قُل لَّوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ مِدَادًا لِّكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي لَنَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ قَبْلَ أَن تَنفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي وَلَوْ جِئْنَا بِمِثْلِهِ مَدَدًا}. 

وهذه المقولة من أبي عبد الرحمن تدل على أن لديه تشوشاً قديماً في مفهوم كلام الله، وأنا أدعوه إلى الرجوع والمراجعة في الكتب المصنفة في مذهب أهل السنة والرد على الجهمية؛ مثل شرح أصول السنة للالكائي، والسنة لعبد الله بن أحمد، والسنة للخلال، والإيمان لابن مندة، وعقيدة أصحاب الحديث لأبي عثمان الصابوني، وغيرها كثير لا تخفى على مثل أبي عبد الرحمن، أسأل الله أن يفتح عليَّ وعلى أبي عبد الرحمن ويبصِّرنا بالحق، وأن يمتِّعه بقواه الفكرية والبدنية، وأن يحسن لنا وله الخاتمة، وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين. 

*عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك*

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

لله در الشيخ من إمام اسأل الله العظيم أن يذب عن وجهه النار بذبه عن عقيدة المسلمين

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

جزى الله الشيخ البراك خير الجزاء.

----------


## شذى الجنوب

جزى الله شيخنا العلامة عبدالرحمن البراك خير الجزاء على ما يبذل في سبيل الذب عن العقيدة والرد على المخالفين لأهل السنة والجماعة في شيء من أصولهم.

وهذه أبيات للقحطاني في نونيته عن القائلين بخلق القرآن والمتوقفين فيه.

*من قال إن الله خالق قوله     فقد استحل عبادة الأوثان**من قال فيه عبارة وحكاية     فغدا يجرع من حميم آن**من قال إن حروفه مخلوقة     فالعنه ثم اهجره كل أوان**لا تلق مبتدعا ولا متزندقا     إلا بعبسة مالك الغضبان**والوقف في القرآن خبث باطل     وخداع كل مذبذب حيران**قل غير مخلوق كلام إلهنا    واعجل ولا تك في الإجابة واني*

----------


## تأبط خيراً

> وقد رأيتُ  - وفقكم الله - أن تطلعوا على هذا التعقيب، لتراجعوا المسألة وتصححوا ما  وقعتم فيه من خطأ، وتنشروا ذلك في الأسبوعين القادمين بلغة واضحة ورجوع  صريح، فإنه يجب عليكم ذلك


من العجيب أن ترد لغة التسلط والأوامر هذه في نقاش علمي كهذا!!

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

نعم لأن عقيدة أهل السنة واضحة في هذا الأمر

وهذه ليست  لغة التسلط والأوامر  إنما تنبيه لمراجعة النفس لكي لا يتهم بالزيع في باب من أبواب العقيدة

وهذا من حرص الشيخ ونصحه لأخيه فالطعن وجرح الرجل في عقيدته ليس بالأمر الهين 

وفقكم الله

----------


## تأبط خيراً

قول الشيخ البراك : 



> وتنشروا ذلك في الأسبوعين القادمين بلغة واضحة ورجوع  صريح، فإنه يجب عليكم ذلك


ليس من باب التنبيه في شيء! بل هو أسلوب تسلطي، لايليق في ساحة النقاش والجدل العلمي، وكان أحرى بالشيخ البراك أن يرد على قول الظاهري، ويبيّن خطأه، دون أن يملي عليه تلك الأوامر، التي غالباً لن ينصاع لها الظاهري، وقد ينصرف عن التصحيح بسببها أيضاً!

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

وهل المسألة محل نقاش وجدل علمي 
المسألة واضحة بارك الله فيك عند أهل السنة والجماعة ومحسومة 
والأمور العقدية يشدد فيها وهذا منهج النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وأصحابه 
كما في قصة اجعل لنا ذات أنواط وقصة بئس خطيب القوم أنت 
بخلاف المسائل الأخرى الفقهية والمسائل التي يقع فيها العوام والجهلة فيأخذون بالرفق والإرشاد
هذا والله أعلم واستغفر الله من الزلل

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

تأبط خيرا
ما رايت في المقال الا تلك العبارة؟!!
وما وجدت لها الا ذلك المحمل السيء؟
جزى الله العلامة عبد الرحمن البراك خير الجزاء 
والله ما كنت اظن ان الشيخ ابا عبد الرحمن بن عقيل يقع في مثل هذه المصيبة والله المستعان

----------


## تأبط خيراً

عبدالرحمن الوادي:
ليس الكلام عن هل المسألة عندي وعندك محل نقاش أم لا،  ولكن الكلام بما أنها أصحبت كذلك عند البراك والظاهري، فينبغي حينها  الالتزام بآداب النقاش.

وأما المنهج الذي تذهب إليه من التفريق في الإنكار بين الأمور العقدية والأمور الفقهية، فيكون في الإنكار في العقائد بحزم وتشديد يجعلان المحتسب يتعامل بهذا الشكل، بخلاف الفقهية التي يكون الإنكار فيها باللين، فهذا ما لا أسلّم به، ولذا فلا يلزمني.

أسعدك الله ووفقك
==
ابو قتادة السلفي



> ما رايت في المقال الا تلك العبارة؟!!


بل وجدت غيرها، ولكني أعرضت عنه قصداً.




> وما وجدت لها الا ذلك المحمل السيء؟


أعطني لها محملاً آخر! 
وبالمرة أعطني محملاً آخر لقوله: لا أجد عذراً لخطئكم إلا ضعف قواكم الفكري.

----------


## أبو القاسم

أخي تأبطَ خيرا:لا تتأبطْ شرًا !
من حق الشيخ العلامة البراك أن يستغل جاهه العلمي عند طلبة العلم ليشدد العبارة
تحذيرا من الاغترار بكلمة الشيخ الظاهري, لاسيما وأسلوب الظاهري في الحط من مخالفيه 
مشهور معروف,والمقام هنا ليس نقاشاً حوارياً..بل تذكرة للكاتب وتحذير للقاريء

----------


## تأبط خيراً

^ 



> من حق الشيخ العلامة البراك أن يستغل جاهه العلمي عند طلبة العلم ليشدد العبارة
> تحذيرا من الاغترار بكلمة الشيخ الظاهري, لاسيما وأسلوب الظاهري في الحط من مخالفيه 
> مشهور معروف


ومن أعطى له ذلك الحق؟ الإمام أحمد لم يؤثر عنه انتقاص ابن أبي دؤاد، ولا الحط من قدراته العقلية، مع أنه هو من تولى مهمة الدفاع عن مذهب السلف في وقت الفتنة!!
يا أخي الفاضل: أرجو أن لا تشرعن الخطأ الذي وقع فيه الشيخ، بحجة استغلال جاهه في التنبيه على الخطأ، وكأن الناس لن ينردعون إلا بهذه الطريقة! ولعلمك فالظاهري هو أول من يظن أنه لن يرضى بذلك الأسلوب، وحين يرد ليدافع عن نفسه، فسيكون رده حاداً كالعادة، وله العذر في ذلك إن كان البراك قد وصفه بضعف القوى الفكرية، وجعل يملي عليه أوامره بالكتابة والتعديل والتصحيح! ولو جاءت تلك اللحظة فتيقّن أن طلبة العلم سيضعون أيديهم على خدودهم أسفاً وحزناً على حال النقاش العلمي!!




> والمقام هنا ليس نقاشاً حوارياً..بل تذكرة للكاتب وتحذير للقاريء


 المسألة هنا ليست نقاشية، ولكنها بين البراك والظاهري نقاش وجدل علمي، وقد أسماها الشيخ البراك (تعقيباً)، وبالتالي فهي ليست مجرد تذكرة وموعظة!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ليس من باب التنبيه في شيء! بل هو أسلوب تسلطي، لايليق في ساحة النقاش والجدل العلمي، وكان أحرى بالشيخ البراك أن يرد على قول الظاهري، ويبيّن خطأه، دون أن يملي عليه تلك الأوامر، التي غالباً لن ينصاع لها الظاهري، وقد ينصرف عن التصحيح بسببها أيضاً!





> أعطني لها محملاً آخر!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المحمل الآخر الذي يجب حمل كلام (أهل العلم والفضل) عليه أنَّ هذا ليس من باب التسلُّط، وكيف يكون تسلُّطًا والقاصي قبل الداني يعلم أن لا سلطة له عليه ولا على غيره، لا حسًّا (إداريًّا) ولا معنىً (روحيا).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقول الشيخ: (خلال الأسبوعين القادمين) هو من حثِّه على المبادرة للتوبة من هذا الخطأ العقدي الجسيم، وقوله: (بلغة واضحة ورجوع صريح) حتى لا يغترَّ بكلامه الغِرُّ الذي لا يحسن هذا الباب من الاعتقاد، سواء من العامة أوبعض أشباه العامة (من المتخصصين في غير هذا الباب)، من المقلِّدة في هذا الباب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومقال الشيخ الظاهري منشور يقرؤه عامة الناس فباطله رائج بهذا فلا بد من بيان غلطه، وليس المجال من الشيخ البراك مجال نقاش حتى يبحث عن أدلة المنصوح وتنقض.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل رد تقريرات الظاهري الخاطئة وقد أوردها الشيخ شيئا فشيئا وردها، فماذا بقي بعدُ؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد جاء في أول المقال: "فهذا مقال كتبته تصويباً لمسألة مهمة تعرَّض لها الأستاذ أبو عبد الرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري فلم يحالفه الصواب فيها، وكنت بعثت باستدراكي إليه مع خطاب مني إليه لعله يصحح الخطأ، وحين لم يفعل فإني أقدمه إلى القراء اليوم مع خطابي إليه.. والله أسأل لي وله التوفيق والسداد، ولسائر المسلمين".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو حمل كلام الشيخ -تنزلا- على محملٍ سيء فلا ينبغي ردُّه بالتهوين منه.

----------


## أبو القاسم

وإضافة لما قاله الشيخ عدنان حفظه الله تعالى, ليس من اللائق الخروج عن أصل الموضوع والتشويش على القاري وتحويل الأمر بدلا من الذب عن العقيدة إلى اتهام البراك بالتسلط! والشيخ البراك تجاوز عن تنقص الظاهري لابن تيمية وابن القيم ,وحدق بؤرة الملامة على الخلل العقدي, وهذا من حكمته حفظه الله تعالى
ومتع به

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

حفظ الله العلامة البراك وسدّد رميه ومتّعنا بعلمه كما لا يفوتني أن أسأله عزّ وجلّ أن يعين الشيخ ابن عقيل الظاهري على نفسه ويظهر له الحقّ ويعينه على الرجوع إلى جادة أهل السنة في هذه الجزئية وشكرا

----------


## وادي الذكريات

هل يفهم من ذلك : أن الذي يقول : إن القرآن الكريم هو كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى ويسكت .
فإن قيل له : هل القرآن خالق أو مخلوق ؟ فأجاب هو كلام الله فقط ويسكت .
هل بذلك يكون ضال ؟

----------


## أبو القاسم

> هل يفهم من ذلك : أن الذي يقول : إن القرآن الكريم هو كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى ويسكت .
> 
> 
> فإن قيل له : هل القرآن خالق أو مخلوق ؟ فأجاب هو كلام الله فقط ويسكت .
> هل بذلك يكون ضال ؟


لعلك تعني سددك الله: فإن قيل له:هل القرآن مخلوق أم لا..وليس:هل القران خالق أم مخلوق
والجواب:توقفه في كونه غير مخلوق يعني أنه محتمل عنده أن يكون مخلوقاً,فلايكون نسبته إياه بانه كلام الله ذا معنى حقيقي..وإنما هو إطلاق لفظي مفرغ من معناه وهنا الخلل ,لأنه لم يغاير بين صفة الله تعالى ومخلوقاته

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

صدى الذكريات 
فيه من السلف من اطلق على مثل من يقول ان القران كلام الله ويسكت بدون ان يقول غير مخلوق فهو جهمي وضال 
ولا ادري ما الخوف من عدم القول ان القران كلام الله غير مخلوق وهو اجماع السلف الصالح

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> صدى الذكريات 
> فيه من السلف من اطلق على مثل من يقول ان القران كلام الله ويسكت بدون ان يقول غير مخلوق فهو جهمي وضال 
> ولا ادري ما الخوف من عدم القول ان القران كلام الله غير مخلوق وهو اجماع السلف الصالح


هل إجماع السلف هذا الذي قلته من ضمنهم الصحابة ؟
والإشكال في المسلم الذي يقول : إن القرآن كلام الله عز وجل ويسكت كما سكت الكتاب والسنة ، هل هذا ضال ؟

----------


## أبو القاسم

مع أنك أهملت كلامي..لكن لابأس جزاك الله خيرا
هو لم يسكت.أنت تقول:سئل هل هو مخلوق؟ فامتنع..وهذا السكوت في هذا الموضع مذهب كاشف عن حقيقة قوله:كلام الله

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> هل يفهم من ذلك : أن الذي يقول : إن القرآن الكريم هو كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى ويسكت . فإن قيل له : هل القرآن خالق أو مخلوق ؟ فأجاب هو كلام الله فقط ويسكت . 
> هل بذلك يكون ضال ؟





> لعلك تعني سددك الله: فإن قيل له:هل القرآن مخلوق أم لا..وليس:هل القران خالق أم مخلوق
> والجواب:توقفه في كونه غير مخلوق يعني أنه محتمل عنده أن يكون مخلوقاً,فلايكون نسبته إياه بانه كلام الله ذا معنى حقيقي..وإنما هو إطلاق لفظي مفرغ من معناه وهنا الخلل ,لأنه لم يغاير بين صفة الله تعالى ومخلوقاته


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحسنت أبا القاسم..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كونه يلنزم ما ورد النص به من الإثبات بقوله: القرآن كلام الله.. بهذا القدر فلا بأس، وهذا ما يملى على العامة؛ إذ لا يقال لهم: مخلوق وغير مخلوق إن كانوا لا يعقلون هذا الأمر، ولا يخشى عليهم من فتنة القول بذاك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن الإشكال أن يقال: (فهل هو مخلوق؟) فيسكت! فأنَّى له السكوت؟! وهو يعلم بطلان هذا القول ومنافاته لكونه كلامًا لله. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والتوقف في مثل هذه الحال التفصيلية عدم كفر بالباطل، والتوحيد لا يتم إلا بإثبات ونفي.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> مع أنك أهملت كلامي..لكن لابأس جزاك الله خيرا
> هو لم يسكت.أنت تقول:سئل هل هو مخلوق؟ فامتنع..وهذا السكوت في هذا الموضع مذهب كاشف عن حقيقة قوله:كلام الله


وماذا لو تمسك بالكتاب والسنة لا بتعداهما في كلام الله عز وجل ؟

----------


## أبو القاسم

قد أجابك الشيخ عدنان وأجبتك, بتفصيل واف بالمقصود

----------


## وادي الذكريات

السؤال الآن : 
لو سئل مسلم : هل القرآن الكريم خالق او مخلوق ، فأجاب : هو كلام الله وأسكت عما سكت عنه الله ورسوله ؟
من هذا الذي يستطيع أن يبدعه او يضلله ؟ 




> مع أنك أهملت كلامي..لكن لابأس جزاك الله خيرا
> هو لم يسكت.أنت تقول:سئل هل هو مخلوق؟ فامتنع..وهذا السكوت في هذا الموضع مذهب كاشف عن حقيقة قوله:كلام الله


يا أخي وفقك الله لكل خير لا ادري والله أي كلام أنا أهملته ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> السؤال الآن : لو سئل مسلم : هل القرآن الكريم خالق او مخلوق ، فأجاب : هو كلام الله وأسكت عما سكت عنه الله ورسوله ؟ من هذا الذي يستطيع أن يبدعه او يضلله ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقدَّم الجواب عن هذا السؤال بصيغته الأخرى. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والجواب مرَّة أخرى أن امتناعه عن نفي كونه "مخلوقًا" وهو يسأل صراحة "هل هو مخلوق" فيه عدم كفر بالباطل الذي يضاد الحق، ولا يجامعه! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكيف يقول "هو كلام الله" ولا يقول: "إنه ليس بمخلوق"! لعمر الله كيف يجتمعان!! 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد سكت الكتاب والسنة عن أمور باطلةٍ كثيرة أُحدِثت بعد عهد التنزيل، والقول بها مضاد صراحة لما أثبت فيهما، فهل نتوقف عن نفيها بحجة عدم ورود نفيها فيهما؟!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> [/center] تقدَّم الجواب عن هذا السؤال بصيغته الأخرى.
>  والجواب مرَّة أخرى أن امتناعه عن نفي كونه "مخلوقًا" وهو يسأل صراحة "هل هو مخلوق" فيه رضا بالباطل الذي يضاد الحق.


امتناعه عن نفيه كونه مخلوقًا ليس معناه أنه يقر أنه مخلوقًا ، هو يقف على ما في الكتاب والسنة ، ولماذا لا يقال إن السؤال أصلا بدعة ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> امتناعه عن نفيه كونه مخلوقًا ليس معناه أنه يقر أنه مخلوقًا ، هو يقف على ما في الكتاب والسنة ، ولماذا لا يقال إن السؤال أصلا بدعة ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من الوقوف على ما في الكتاب والسنة نفي كل ما يضادهما بأي لفظ أحدث بعد ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كونه سؤالا مبتدعا لا يعفي المسؤول من ردِّه والكفر به (ما دام أنه سئل عنه).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد قلتُ في التعقيب السابق:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد سكت الكتاب والسنة عن أمور باطلةٍ كثيرة أُحدِثت بعد عهد التنزيل، والقول بها مضاد صراحة لما أثبت فيهما، فهل نتوقف عن نفيها بحجة عدم ورود نفيها فيهما؟!

----------


## أبو القاسم

السؤال إذا كان له مقتضى مشروع لم يكن بدعة..فليس المقصود امتحان الناس
ولكن صورة عرضك للمسألة أنك قلت:فإذا سئل توقف..فهذه القرينة على مذهبه 
وذلك يشبه قول الأشعرية في بعض الصفات فهم يثبتون صفة الكلام لله لكن حين تفصيل معتقدهم في حقيقة إثباتهم
يؤول إلى نفس قول المعتزلة

----------


## وادي الذكريات

بذلك نكون ضللنا أكثر أمة الإسلام الآن .
إذ لو سألت أحدًا الآن هل القرآن خالق أو مخلوق ، فأجاب : القرآن كلام الله وسكت . 
فنكون بذلك ضللنا أكثر الناس !!
وهذه إجابة أكثر الناس ، وانزلوا الطرقات وإسألوا الناس

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> بذلك نكون ضللنا أكثر أمة الإسلام الآن .
> إذ لو سألت أحدًا الآن هل القرآن خالق أو مخلوق ، فأجاب : القرآن كلام الله وسكت . 
> فنكون بذلك ضللنا أكثر الناس !! وهذه إجابة أكثر الناس ، وانزلوا الطرقات وإسألوا الناس


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سبحان الله!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي الكريم.. هل تقرأ الردود التي نكتبها لك وتتأملها؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد قلت لك كلاما بينا في حل مثل هذا الاشكال:



> كونه يلنزم ما ورد النص به من الإثبات بقوله: القرآن كلام الله.. بهذا القدر فلا بأس، وهذا ما يملى على العامة؛ إذ لا يقال لهم: مخلوق وغير مخلوق إن كانوا لا يعقلون هذا الأمر، ولا يخشى عليهم من فتنة القول بذاك.
>  لكن الإشكال أن يقال: (فهل هو مخلوق؟) فيسكت! فأنَّى له السكوت؟! وهو يعلم بطلان هذا القول ومنافاته لكونه كلامًا لله.
>  والتوقف في مثل هذه الحال التفصيلية عدم كفر بالباطل، والتوحيد لا يتم إلا بإثبات ونفي.


فما هذا التعقيب؟
تأملُ ما سبقت كتابته يغني عن التكرار!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

ولوسئل : هل القرآن مخلوق وأجاب بأنه كلام الله وسكت .
لا أحد يستطيع أن يبدعه أو يضلله ، لأنه اتبع الكتاب والسنة .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ولوسئل : هل القرآن مخلوق وأجاب بأنه كلام الله وسكت .
> لا أحد يستطيع أن يبدعه أو يضلله ، لأنه اتبع الكتاب والسنة .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إن كان هذا السؤال من طالب علم فاهم مستعلم، أوعامي أقحم في هذه الفتنة ويريد التبصر، وهو فاهم = فالجواب بهذا السكوت له احتمالات:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إمَّا أن يسكت عن التلفُّظ بالألفاظ المحدثة، وهو يعتقد أن كلام الله صفة لله، وصفات الله كذات الله غير مخلوقة، فهذا الاعتقاد ينجيه، والتلفظ بالنفي لا يجب عليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإمَّا أن يسكت لعدم فهمه معنى "أنه مخلوق" ولا يدري ما يعتقد لخفاء معنى الكلمة؟! هل هو كلام الله قائم بالله، أوهو غيره فمخلوق ليس من صفات الله؟! فهذا جاهل يبين له.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإما أن يسكت لعدم علمه هل صفات الله مخلوقة أو غير مخلوقة أولشكّه بذلك! = فهذا اعتقاد أوشك كفري عياذا بالله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا أمرٌ.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والأمر الثاني أن يكون سكوته عن ذاك السؤال يوقع السائل في اعتقاد الباطل أواتوهمه = فلا يحل له السكوت، وقد تقدم تفصيل الكلام مع العامة في التعقيب السابق وكررته.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

الحمد لله ، وجزاك الله تعالى عنا كل خير يا شيخ .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

اللهم لك الحمد، وإياك وبارك فيك وجزاك خيرا.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> لعلك تعني سددك الله: فإن قيل له:هل القرآن مخلوق أم لا..وليس:هل القران خالق أم مخلوق
> والجواب:توقفه في كونه غير مخلوق يعني أنه محتمل عنده أن يكون مخلوقاً,فلايكون نسبته إياه بانه كلام الله ذا معنى حقيقي..وإنما هو إطلاق لفظي مفرغ من معناه وهنا الخلل ,لأنه لم يغاير بين صفة الله تعالى ومخلوقاته


بعتذر يا أخي هذا الكلام كأنه حجب عني ، ولم أراه إلا بعد مراجعة التعليقات .

----------


## تأبط خيراً

المشرف الفاضل عدنان البخاري: 
برغم ردك المبارك إلا أني لم أتبين المحمل الآخر حتى الآن!

ولكني فهمت من كلامك أن أحمل كلام الشيخ البراك على محمل النصح والبيان، وأنا من البداية حملته على هذا المحمل، ولكن ساءني الأسلوب التسلطي الذي فيه مع أنه -كما ذكرت- ليس له أي سلطه على الظاهري، وهنا مكمن المشكلة!
وأنا انتقد هذا الأسلوب؛ لأنه أصبح عند البعض من قبيل المنهج الذي يجب اتخاذه مع المخالف في العقيدة، وهو من أس البلاء في هذا الزمن، فالمخالف لنا بدلاً من الجدل أو النقاش أو التذكير -اختر ماشئت- معه بالحسنى عملاً بقوله تعالى -في حق كل المخالفين- (وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن)، أصبحنا نتعامل معه بفضاضة تامة ونصفه بأبشع الأوصاف، ونظن أن ذلك هو الطريق الصحيح لردع المخالف والمخطيء! 
والأدهى من ذلك أن يتم تربية الشباب والنشء على ذلك، فتصبح الساحة العلمية ساحة تراشق بالألفاظ وتبادل للشتائم، ونفسح الساحة للعدو الحقيقي (من ليبرالي وعلماني وكافر) ليعمل بالمثل المشهور (اللي ما يشتري يتفرج)!! وما إشكالية الكلباني بعد فتواه الأخيرة بغائب عن الأذهان، وكيف تعرت الساحة العلمية أمام المتابعين، وكتبت كل الصحف الإلكترونية عن غياب أدب النقاش العلمي في الساحة الشرعية، وكل هذا بسبب التربية التي قامت على إباحة الشدة على المخالف وإستخدام الجاه العلمي؛ لرعده بزعمهم!!

أخيراً: أنا أؤويد الشيخ البراك في تصويبه، وأنا معه في القول بأن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق، ولكني أعارض الأسلوب التسلطي والجاف الذي كتب به التعقيب، وأتمنى أن تغيب هذه اللغة المتشنجة من الساحة العلمية، ويكون الحوار أو النقاش أو التعقيب بلغة علمية هادئة، لا متعصبة أو متشنجه أو محقِّره للمخطيء، فأنا وأنت والقاريء كلنا معرّض للخطأ اليوم أو في الغد، وكلنا يتمنى لو أخطأ أن يُصحح له خطأه، ولكن بأسلوب علمي هاديء غير متشنج.
 ودمتم في رعاية الله..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ولكني فهمت من كلامك أن أحمل كلام الشيخ البراك على محمل النصح والبيان، وأنا من البداية حملته على هذا المحمل، ولكن ساءني الأسلوب التسلطي الذي فيه مع أنه -كما ذكرت- ليس له أي سلطه على الظاهري، وهنا مكمن المشكلة! وأنا انتقد هذا الأسلوب؛ لأنه أصبح عند البعض من قبيل المنهج الذي يجب اتخاذه مع المخالف في العقيدة، وهو من أس البلاء في هذا الزمن، فالمخالف لنا بدلاً من الجدل أو النقاش أو التذكير -اختر ماشئت- معه بالحسنى عملاً بقوله تعالى -في حق كل المخالفين- (وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن)، أصبحنا نتعامل معه بفضاضة تامة ونصفه بأبشع الأوصاف، ونظن أن ذلك هو الطريق الصحيح لردع المخالف والمخطيء!  
> والأدهى من ذلك أن يتم تربية الشباب والنشء على ذلك، فتصبح الساحة العلمية ساحة تراشق بالألفاظ وتبادل للشتائم، ونفسح الساحة للعدو الحقيقي (من ليبرالي وعلماني وكافر) ليعمل بالمثل المشهور (اللي ما يشتري يتفرج)!! وما إشكالية الكلباني بعد فتواه الأخيرة بغائب عن الأذهان، وكيف تعرت الساحة العلمية أمام المتابعين، وكتبت كل الصحف الإلكترونية عن غياب أدب النقاش العلمي في الساحة الشرعية، وكل هذا بسبب التربية التي قامت على إباحة الشدة على المخالف وإستخدام الجاه العلمي؛ لرعده بزعمهم!!أخيراً: أنا أؤويد الشيخ البراك في تصويبه، وأنا معه في القول بأن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق، ولكني أعارض الأسلوب التسلطي والجاف الذي كتب به التعقيب، وأتمنى أن تغيب هذه اللغة المتشنجة من الساحة العلمية، ويكون الحوار أو النقاش أو التعقيب بلغة علمية هادئة، لا متعصبة أو متشنجه أو محقِّره للمخطيء، فأنا وأنت والقاريء كلنا معرّض للخطأ اليوم أو في الغد، وكلنا يتمنى لو أخطأ أن يُصحح له خطأه، ولكن بأسلوب علمي هاديء غير متشنج.
> ودمتم في رعاية الله..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك على التصريح بموافقة الشيخ البراك على غلط من قال بأن القرآن غير مخلوق. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما قضية التشنُّج والتسلُّط والجفاف في الرد! فما زلتُ -وللأسف الشَّديد- لم أرَ ولم أشم الأسلوب المتشنِّج والمتسلِّط والمتنقِّص والحاط والجفاف.. الخ الذي تتوهَّمه من تعقُّب الشيخ البرَّاك على ابن عقيل الظاهري! بل أرى عكس ذلك!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلَم تبرز لنا حتى الآن ما يدلِّل على توهُّمك السابق؟ غير كلام طويل مع أمثلة في التذكير بأدب الرد واللطف في المناصحة! فبنيت خطبة على وهمٍ لا وجود له حقيقة في المقال المنتقد.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخشى أن تكون لك مواقف سابقة أوصورة نمطية راسخة لديك عند قراءة تعقب الشيخ حتى انتج عندك هذا التصور الجاني على تعقبه، سواء موقفا منك من الشيخ أومن أمثاله من أهل العلم والفضل ممن شابت رؤوسهم في العلم والدعوة، ويحاول بعض المرضى تشويه صورتهم عند عامة الناس، وكأنِّي بك تشايعهم على ذلك، ولو بقصد الإصلاح.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولْنر برهان ذلك في سياق ونقاط حتى تعلم يقينًا أنَّك تتجنَّى على الشيخ البرَّاك وتتحامل عليه بوصفك ردَّه بالتشنُّج والتسلُّط والتنقُّص والحط..! إما لتوهُّم وصورة نمطية سابقة أولشيءٍ آخر لا نعرفه:
1- أولاً.. تقدَّمت الإشارة من كلام الشيخ البرَّاك نفسه في تعقيبي السَّابق أنَّ البرَّاك كان قد أرسل (الرسالة مع التعقيب) إلى أبي عبدالرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري قبل نشره بزمن طويل، وانتظر طويلا فلمَّا لم يتراجع عن هذا الإطلاق لزم الشيخ البراك أن يبدي النصيحة في العلن بعد أن أخفاها في السر بينهما.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذ نُشر مقال الشيخ الظاهري في 2 شعبان 1431هـ:
http://www.al-jazirah.com/20100714/rv1d.htm 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونشر تعقيب الشيخ البرَّاك في 28 ذوالقعدة 1431هـ:
http://www.al-jazirah.com/20101104/rv1d.htm
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالشيخ قد تمهَّل كثيرا قبل نشر التعقيب.
2- وأمَّا العنوان وما جاء فيه من قول الشيخ: "لا أجد عذراً لخطئكم العظيم إلاّ ضعف قواكم الفكري" فليس فيه تنقُّصًا ولا نحوه إلا عند من لم يفهم سياق الرد؛ إذ لو رجعنا إلى العدد المذكور من جريدة الجزيرة والذي فيه كلام الشيخ أبوعبدالرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري وكذا الأعداد السابقة التي فيها سلسلة تراجعات الظاهري = لوجدنا أن أباعبدالرحمن الظاهري يتكلَّم عن تراجعاته ويعزو كثيرا من ذلك بنفس إلى ضعف قواه العقلية والفكرية (الذاكرة)، فهل اتَّهمه الشيخ بما لم يتَّصف به أبوعبدالرحمن ويصف نفسه به؟ والذي يقرُّ فيه أنَّ قواه الفكرية والعقلية قد وَهَنت!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ إنَّ الشيخ يقول : لا أجد لكم عذرًا إلا ضعف قواكم..." فالشيخ البرَّاك يعتذر لأبي عبدالرحمن بأنه لم يقل ذلك ويرجَّحه إلا لضعف ذاكرته، لا لعناده ونصرته لمذهب من مذاهب الجهمية، ولا لجهله، ولا لغبائه.. الخ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسياق رد الشيخ يُظهر تبجيله لعلم الظاهري وفضله وثنائه عليه. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهل هذا الاعتذار من الشيخ لأبي عبدالرحمن بضعف الذاكرة صار ذنبًا! إذا محاسني اللاتي أدلُّ بها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عُدَّت ذنوبًا فقل لي: كيف أعتذر؟!
3- ثم إن العناوين الصحفية ليست مسؤولية الشيخ البراك، فالشيخ ليس محررًّا بها، ولا أمرهم بذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والصحف معروف عنها اقتباس أكثر الجمل إثارة وقطعها عن سياقها للإثارة أوالاستفزاز. 
4- كل هذا بعد أن أثنى الشيخ البرَّاك في مطلع مقاله على أبي عبدالرحمن الظاهري ثناء عاطرا على شجاعته الأدبية وتراجعاته العلمية، كما في تعقبه حين قال: "تميَّز هذا المقال بمراجعات حسنة في سيرته وفي تعامله مع الآخرين، وقد اعترف الأستاذ فيه بضعف ذاكرته وضعف قواه الفكرية".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأين ترك أدب الرد والتعقيب بعد أن يقال لرجلٍ: قد أحسنت وأجدت في تراجعاتك ونشد على يدك، لكنك أخطأت لضعف ذاكرتك ووهن قواك الفكرية؟! 
5- لا جفاف في التعقُّب والرَّد ولا تشنُّج ولا.. ولا..، فالشيخ البراك يخاطب الشيخ الظاهري بالعلم ويصدِّر مقاله بالثناء عليه، ويناديه بكنيته (أبا عبدالرحمن.. أبا عبدالرحمن)، التي ردَّدها مرات كثيرة.. فمن أين جاء الجفاف! والقحط؟! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم يعامله الشيخ كما يُعامَل بعض الجهلة المغرضين من كُتَّاب الصحافة الذين يُردُّ عليهم بأسلوب لائق بأمثالهم ممَّن لا يطلب حقًّا ولا يفهم حجة! ولا يحترم علمًا ولا عالمًا! بل عامله بغاية التبجيل!  
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والردُّ على الجويهلة الرويبضة بما يليق بأمثاله سُنَّة مسلوكة، ودلائله من كتاب الله متوفرة مبذولة، كما قال تعالى: (ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلاَّ باللتي هي أحسن إلا الذين ظلموا منهم)، وأمثلة ذلك: (وقال اليهود يد الله مغلولة غُلَّت أيديهم ولعنوا بما قالوا..).. والكلام عن هذه النقطة طويل.

6- نعيتَ على الشيخ في أولى مشاركاتك أنَّه لم يحاجج الظاهري بالحجة والبرهان والدليل والتعليم في المسألة! وردَّ عليك الإخوة وكأنَّك تراجعت أوترددت عن هذا الموقف! لا أدري حقيقةً أي ذينك راجح!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن لا أريد أن يفوتني التأكيد والتنبيه على أمر قد تكون غفلت عنه، وهو أنَّ أباعبدالرحمن الظاهري لم يسق أدلة ولا ذكر حججًا في تلك المسألة (التي ذكرها عرضًا)!؛ حتى يلتزم الشيخ بنقض حججه ومناقشة براهينه؟!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخيرًا فكثيرا ما أرى في الساحة من ينقد غيره بالجفاف والتشنج والتسلُّط وهو يقع في مثله!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فليس من اللاَّئق بمن يتخفَّى خلف معرِّفٍ شبكيٍّ أن يتجنَّى على شيخ كبير في العلم والفضل والسن بهذه الأوصاف الدَّالة على نقص الشيخ وعدم تأدبه في الرد، ويملي أدب الرد عليه، وكأنه صبيٌّ (أبوشبرٍ أوشبرين!)، لا يدري كيف يرد ولا كيف يحاور!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولئن كان ردُّ البراك على ابن عقيل ردا بين علمين كبيرين، وقد يغتفر الأسلوب أحيانا ويجب إن علم السياق = فلا يقبل التشنيع توهما ممن قد لا يبلغ مبلغهما، فكيف إن تخفى خلف معرِّفٍ شبكي!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تنبيهٌ: بعد مراجعتي لمقال ابن عقيل الظاهري تبيَّن لي أن ليس موقفه موقف ما سأل عنهم الأخ (صدى الذكريات)، حتى لا يتوهَّم ذلك في سياق التعقيبات التي في هذا الموضوع. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فسياق كلام الظاهري بيِّن في انتقاده للشيخ ابن تيمية وابن القيم وتخطأته لهما في أمور كثيرة، وتراجعاته العديدة في أمور شتى، ومن ذلك تخطأته لمن قال مخلوق أوغير مخلوق، بحجَّة أن ذلك هو مذهب السلف. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي ردِّ الشيخ البرَّاك وبرهنته ما يدلُّ أنَّ ذلك ليس مذهب السلف. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم لا يقبل مثل هذا الترجيح في مثل هذا السياق الذي فيه تخطئة لهذين الإمامين (واللذين ردَّا كثيرا على من قال بالخلق أوالوقف من طوائف المتجهمة)، ولا نسبة ذلك خطأ للسلف.

----------


## محمد بن سعود

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد حصل ما لا يريده كل غيور، فقد رد الشيخ ابن عقيل على الشيخ البراك بلغة أعنف، وأسلوب أشد .. غفر الله للجميع ..
هذه سلفيتي: مَطْهرةُ السِّواك من لَغْوِ البرَّاك: 1 - 10 
وكتبه لكم : أبو عبدالرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري - عفا الله عنه
قال أبو عبدالرحمن: في اليوم الذي نشر فيه البراك تعقيبه هاتفني سمو الأمير ذو العلم والحصافة سعود بن سلمان بن محمد بن سعود بن فيصل بن عبدالرحمن بن تركي آل سعود- حفظه الله- مبدياً رغبته أن لا أُصَعِّد الموضوع؛ لأنه شائك عميق قد يُحدث بلبلة، وقد يُفهم على غير وجهه.. ورغبةُ سموه بالنسبة لي أمر واجب الطاعة، وقد خبرته سنين فضلاً وعلماً واستقامة، وخبرتُ مجلسه العامر منتدى لذوي العلم؛ لهذا لا أخوض في هذا الموضوع ألبتة إلا من جهة عمومات لا ينبغي أن تكون محل خلاف.. وقد جاء نداؤه وقد فرغت من هذه الحلقة مُضَمَّنةً أبجديات مسألة القرآن بالتفصيل؛ فحذفت ذلك على مضضٍ من الحلم العنيف؛ لأن ما جبل الله عليه سموه من طيب النحيزة، وأريحية الخلق الذي هو كالنسيم العليل، وكرم العشرة الذي هو كبهجة قوس قزح: كل ذلك يأبى عليَّ أن أتعدَّى رغبته.. وكنت بحثت الموضوع في محاضرة لي طال فيها النقاش فاستجاب لي من استجاب، وكاتبني من كاتبني، ثم زدتُ بعض النَّفَس في جريدة المدينة، ثم كاتبت بعض المشايخ مبدياً لهم إجماع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على السكوت، وأنه حدث الاختلاف ابتداء من بدعي ضلالي هو الجعد بن درهم عام 132هـ وليس على وجه الأرض صحابي، ولم يحدث إجماع بعد الاختلاف، والمخالفون من عدول الأمة ومنهم الرواة (المعدَّلون) للأحاديث الصحيحة، وهم معروفون بأعيانهم؛ فلم يحدث إجماع إلا إجماع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على السكوت.. ومن كاتبتهم من المشايخ بعضهم سكت، وبعضهم أبدى رغبته بأن لا تُبحث المسألة في مثل هذا الظرف وأعباء الأمة أكبر من ذلك.. وهذه المسألة تقلقني من سنين، وقد فرغتُ من تسويد ما دار حولها تصوراً وتحريرَ استدلالٍ منذ الجعد.. إلى تحرير الاستدلال في محنة الإمام أحمد رحمه الله.. إلى ما طرأ بعد ذلك من الجدل الكلامي المذموم في أمر غيبي يتعلق بالرب سبحانه.. إلى العودة إلى إمساك الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كما في الكلام النفيس للإمام المجتهد القاضي الشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى في تفسيره لأول سورة الأنبياء؛ وبناء على رغبة سمو الأمير سعود بن سلمان عزمت على تجميد الموضوع سائراً على مهلٍ في تحريره وتبييضه؛ هدية لبعض أحبابي الخُلَّص، وأجعل نشره أوجب ما في وصيتي إن تأخر طبعي له؛ لتبرأ ذمتي إذا لقيت ربي سبحانه وتعالى.. وهذا في وصيتي لذريتي، ولأحبابي داخل المملكة وخارجها، وأُعَوِّض عن ذلك ههنا بشيئ من أبجديات سلفيتي، رادعاً البراك فيما تقحَّمه من أمور جانبية لا علاقة لها بالموضوع مما لا يليق به من الهمز واللمز والتجريح الشخصي. 
والسواك مطْهرة للفم، مرضاة للرب.. وسواكي ههنا معنوي مجازي هو عَبَقُ البرهان وأنواره التي تطهِّر الفم واللسان؛ فيفوح أريجه، ويجلو كل شبهة وقولٍ بُدَّعَى في أمر غيبي يتعلق بالرب سبحانه وتعالى؛ ولهذا فالتوقُّف في مسألة القرآن اتِّباعٌ للسلف الأول الذي لا سلف غيره، المنصوص عليهم بالنص القطعي بالسَّبق والأوَّليَّة والهِجْرة والنُّصرة؛ فالسَّبق والأوَّليَّة هو معنى السلف، والهجرة والنصرة تميِّز جماعتهم بالوصف كما تُميَّز القبيلة بالاسم في قولك تميمي وقيسي.. إلخ، وهم معروفون بأعيانهم واحداً واحداً، محفوظة روايتهم وفتياهم، كما أنه محفوظ سكوتهم، ومَن بعدهم تابع لهم إذا كان اتباعه بإحسان، ومن معاني الإحسان الإتقان، ومَن خالفهم: إما مجتهد مُخطئ، وإما متَّبع للهوى.. قال تعالى: 
?وَالسَّابِقُون   الأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُم بِإِحْسَانٍ رَّضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ? (100) سورة التوبة، وإمساكهم نَفْيٌ للدعوى بأن لهم قولاً محفوظاً، وذلك في صورته عدمُ علم بأن لهم قولاً في مسألة سكتوا عنها، وهو يساوي (العلم بالعدم) بالاستقراء الحاصر في مثل مسألة القرآن؛ فمن قال: (إنما سكتوا لأن عِلْمهم محقَّق بان القرآن مخلوق جزماً)، أو قال: (إنما سكتوا لأن عِلْمهم محقَّق بأن القرآن غير مخلوق جزماً): فقد افترى عليهم بالدعوى المجرَّدة.. ومن قال: (لا ينسب لساكت قول) فقد أراحنا مِن نفسه؛ لأن الغرض نفيُ أن يكون لهم قول في هذه المسألة في أمر غيبي يتعلق بالرب سبحانه؛ فلما اختلف مَن بعد السلف وجدنا اختلافَهم مُحَرَّماً بإجماع السلف الأول، ولا يسعنا إلا سكوتهم.. ووجدنا أنه لم يحصل بعد اختلافهم إجماع.. وقد اتسعت دعوى الإجماع بالدعوى المجرَّدة، ولا يصح عن السلف الأول كلمة واحدة في هذا الموضوع، وكل ما روي إما نَقْلٌ غير ثابت وهو معلول متناً كالكذب على ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما بأنه فسَّر العوج في قوله تعالى: 
?الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ الْكِتَابَ وَلَمْ يَجْعَل لَّهُ عِوَجَا? (1) سورة الكهف، بمعنى أنه غير مخلوق، وهذا معنى لا يوجد في لغة العرب ألبتة، وهو مخالف لتفسير الآية نفسها في قوله تعالى بعد الآية مباشرة {قَيِّمًا} (2) سورة الكهف، وكالدعوى على ابن المنكدر رحمه الله تعالى، وإنما الخبر عن سفيان رحمه الله وهو لم يدرك أحداً من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم.. وإما استدلال في غير محل النزاع، وإما استدلال بالمتشابه من القرآن.. والإمام أحمد رحمه الله نص على أنه لم يُحفظ للسلف رضي الله عنهم قول في ذلك، وكل هذا يأتي بيانه إن شاء الله مفصلاً فيما وعدتُ به من كتاب محرَّر.. ولا يترتب على الجزم بأي دعوى حكم شرعي، وإنما هو مُشاقَّة لسكوت السلف الأول، ومن جزم بإحدى الدعويين بعد الاختلاف فعمدته ميتافيزيقا علم الكلام المذموم في أمر غيبي يتعلق بالرب سبحانه، وعلمُ الكلام ليس سبيلاً لكشف الأمر المغيَّب، ومن جزم بأن القرآن مخلوق لزمه أن القرآن خالق؛ إذْ لا ثالثَ مرفوعٌ بين خالق ومخلوق إلا بالدعوى الكاذبة بأنه ليس كل محدث مخلوقاً، وجاءت هذه الشبهة من دعوى باطلة، وهي الزعم بأن الخلق الذي هو فعل الله محدث ولكنه غير مخلوق!!.. وهذه بدعة شنيعة؛ لأن فعل الله أوَّلٌ بلا بداية وآخر بلا نهاية؛ وإنما يحدث بفعلِ الله مفعولُه، ثم يتعيَّن حينئذ على هذه الدعوى الباطلة أن القرآن يَخلق غيره.. وجاءت هذه الشبهة من بدعة أخرى هي الثنائية بين الذات والصفات، وهذه الثنائية لا تصح في حق الله سبحانه؛ لأنه لم يحدث له صفة لم تكن له؛ فيقال: إنها مضافة إلى الذات.. وإنما الثنائية في حق المخلوق الذي يعلم بعد جهل، ويقرأ ويكتب بعد أمية، وينمو بعد ضعف؛ فهذا استجدت له صفات مضافة إلى نفسه، كما أن الذات بمعنى النفس ليست من كلام العرب؛ وإنما حدث ذلك عند المتكلمين، والذي في شرع الله قوله تعالى عن عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام: ?وَإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ? (116) سورة المائدة، وأما مثل قولهم: 
(عملت هذا في ذات الله) فليس بمعنى في نفس الله، بل بمعنى (في مرضاة الله)، (وذات) هنا اسم إشارة، والمشار إليه (مرضاة) التي هي بدل من اسم الإشارة، ولا بدَّ أن يُقدَّر لها مؤنث يناسبها؛ لأنها لا تشير إلا إلى مؤنث.. وتأتي (ذات) بمعنى صاحبة، وتُعرف عند النحاة بالصاحبية كقولك: (فلانة ذات جمال) أي صاحبة جمال؛ فهي على معنى الإشارة لم تتغيَّر؛ لأن التقدير: (التي يقال عنها: هذه صاحبة جمال.. أو ترى هذه صاحبة جمال.. وتأتي نائب ظرف إذا أُضيفت إلى ظرف كقولك (هبَّ ذات ليلة)، وتعريفهم لها بنائب ظرف تعريف شكلي، وإنما هي اسم إشارة يُقدَّر لها ما يناسبها، والتقدير ههنا: (هبَّ ذات مصادفَة ليلة)، وفي قولك: (جلست ذات الشمال) تقديرها (جلست جهةَ ذات الشمال)، وكل هذا يأتي مفصلاً إن شاء الله في هذا البحث مع أمثاله من أباطيل خارج دائرة مسألة القرآن التي سأمسك عنها إلى أجل؛ وذلك أمر يطول؛ لأن من أحدث شبهة في صفحة احْتِيْج في نقضها إلى عشر صفحات، والحق أبلج والباطل لَجْلَج؛ لهذا أقتضب شيئاً من سلفيتي اقتضاباً.. ومن جزم بأن القرآن غير مخلوق وليس عنده غير علم الكلام المذموم فهو في موقف التأويل، وغيره يتمسك بظاهر النصوص كتشبيه كلام الله بسلسلة على صفوان ولا تشبيه إلا للمخلوق، كما أن الخالق ينزل ولا يُنزِّله أحد، ولا ارتباط بين (مُنَزَّل)، و(غير مخلوق)؛ لأن الله ينزِّل مطراً وملائكة.. ولا ارتباط بين ذينك وبين (منه بدأ وإليه يعود)؛ فكل شيئ ابتداؤه من الله، ومآله إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى والمخلوق يُنَزَّل، كما أن القرآن له بداية ونهاية بين دِفَّتي المصحف، كما أنه محدث بنص القرآن في سورتي الأنبياء والشعراء، وأن الكلام ليس صفة لله، بل صفته أنه يتكلم وفعله التكلم والتكليم، ولا يصح في لغة العرب أن تقول: (الله الكلام).. ومن جزم بأنه مخلوق كالمعتزلة وقع في محذور لدى العرب، وهو وصف الكاذب بأنه يخلق كلامه، والسلامة في الوقف؛ إذ لا برهان لدينا على جواز إطلاق أحد الوصفين.. وكان الأستاذ عبدالرحمن بن ناصر البراك أرسل إلى الأستاذ أبي عبدالرحمن رسالة في 5-9-1431هـ والرسالة مصحوبة بنسخة من رده عليَّ المنشور في جريدة الجزيرة في العدد رقم 13916 بتاريخ 27-11-1431هـ. 
قال أبو عبدالرحمن: لما جاء خطابه إليَّ في العشر الأواخر من شهر رمضان المبارك، ولا فراغ لي في ذلك الموسم الكريم: آثرت إرجاء الموضوع إلى العيد؛ فلما قرأت خطابه وأول مقالته انقبضت نفسي، وآثرتُ الصمت؛ لأنه لا يليق بخطابه ومقدمة تعقيبه إلا الحدة في القول ولا أريد ذلك.. وانقبضت نفسي من أمور: 
أولها: أنه يأمرني بالرجوع إلى ما هو عليه من تقليد باطل نسأل الله السلامة أمراً جازماً، ويشترط عليَّ رجوعاً صريحاً بلغة واضحة، ويحدد الأمد بأسبوعين؛ فيا لها مِن صفاقة ؟!!.. ولو كان ذا علم محقق ووارحمتاه لطلابه يوم كان يُدرِّس العقيدة لطلب مني استدلالي على التوقف، ولقال: لعلنا نجد عندك حقاً فنتبعه، أو شبهة فنساعدك على جلائها؛ فهذه هي لغة أهل العلم والعقل. 
وثانيها: زعمه أن التوقف الذي هو مذهب جميع الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم باطل بالدعوى ولم يأتني ببرهان صريح صحيح على دعواه الباطلة، وليس عنده إلا التقليد الأعمى الذي بُلينا به في رقعتنا، ويحيلني إلى أبسط المراجع وأقلها لتحقيق الثبوت نقلاً ودلالة، وهو كتاب اللالكائي رحمه الله تعالى كأنني في معزل عنه؛ وإنما هو أدنى مراجعي، ولهذا سأستقصي القول منذ أهل الضلال كالجعد وجهم والمعتزلة إلى تحقيق مِحنة الإمام أحمد رحمه الله وصبره على ما يعتقد أنه الحق، كاشفاً عن استدلاله، موالياً له في الله، غير آخذ بكل استدلال لا يصح، ولا مُتعدِّياً توقُّف الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، ثم أذكر ما أُحدث بعده من بدع علم الكلام كما وعدتُ آنفاً في كتاب مستقل.. والخلاصة أن كل ما عند البراك: قال فلان وقال فلان، وترديد كلام لم يحقِّقه بالنظر؛ فقولك مثلاً: ((كلام الله منزل)) صحيح شرعاً، وقولك (مخلوق، أو غير مخلوق) لم يرد به شرع وإنما هو دعوى ممن ادعاها . 
وثالثها: أنه لما زعم أن باطله التَّقليدي حقٌّ، وأن سكوت الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم باطل: أوجب عليَّ الرجوع؛ فيا لها من نكبة في سواد طلبة العلم ؟!. 
ورابعها: زعم أن عدم التوقف مما لا يسع فيه الخلاف بالدعوى المجردة أيضاً، ووالله قسماً براً إن الذي لا يسع فيه الخلاف ما عليه الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم من السكوت، وأن المحرم القول على الله بغير علم. 
وخامسها: أنه يعيذني بالله من الحق؛ فبئس والله التعوذ من الحق الصراح، والجنوح بالجدل البيزنطي إلى اتباع الظنون في حق الله سبحانه وتعالى.. ثم وجدتُ في مقالته العجب العجاب؛ فمن ذلك الغمز واللمز بأنني كثير الحديث عن نفسي في مقالاتي الأخيرة، وأنني ضعيف القوى الفكرية، وأنني أتحامل على بعض العلماء.. ولو كان هذا حقاً لرضيت، ولكنه كَذِبٌ عليَّ.. ومن حقه أن يبيِّن وجهة نظره، وليس من حقه التجريح ولم ينشب بيننا ما يوجب ذلك. 
* تعرض لما لا يعنيه من حديثي عن نفسي وهو بزعمه في سياق براءة الذمة للباطل تقليداً محضاً، ولأن حديثي عن نفسي إما عَرْض تجربة أحمد الله بالحديث عنها إن كانت تجربته في الحياة إلتفاتة ضَبُع، ولأن أكثر حديثي عن نفسي جَلْدٌ لها بسياط التقريع والإنابة، ولقد بينت منهجي في التباريح بقولي: ((وليست تباريحي هذه كاعترافات النصارى التي ترفع جانب التحفظ؛ فإنني أستعيذ بالله من ذلك، وأنا أول العائبين على مثل: رسل، وجورج صاند.. ولكن هذه التباريح تجربة مقصِّرٍ ظلم نفسه في بعض الأحيان، ولم يمت قلبه؛ فلما فاء الله بي كنتُ ممن جرَّب عزَّ الطاعة وذلَّ المعصية؛ فضفَّرتُ من بعض تجاربي مرائر يستمسك بها القراء للعظة والذكرى.. أسأل الله العفو عما مضى، وأستمنحه العصمة فيما بقي)).. وحديثي عن نفسي أبكى القلوب، وهذَّب السلوك، وما هذا الغمز واللمز إلا بدافع الغيرة والحسد.. ثم أقول لهذا المسكين الذي ظلم نفسه بتدريسه العقيدة والتعليق على فتح الباري في شرح صحيح البخاري: إن كانت هذه الحسنة عيباً عندك فانقد الإمامين ابن تيمية وابن قيم الجوزية؛ فما أكثر حديثهما عن نفسيهما في كتبهما، وقد تحدث الإمام ابن تيمية عن تجربته مع الجن، وعن أصدقائه منهم، وعن معرفته خطوطهم، وعن تأثير الأرواح الأرضية عليه بِحَبْسهم له عن الدعاء كما في مبحث السكينة بآخر مدارج السالكين بالمجلد الثالث، وأما بالنسبة لي فابن تيمية والله الإمام البر الصدوق، وأحسن الله إليه كما أحسن إلى المسلمين في نقله تجاربه النافعة إليهم، وحديثي عن نفسي أسوة بأمثاله على مبدإ: 
وتشبهوا إن لم تكونوا مثلهم 
إن التشبه بالكرام فلاح 
* بمراجعات حسنة في سيرته وفي تعامله مع الآخرين)).. اسمع يا هذا: أأنت ذو عهد عند ربك أن سيرتك حسنة ؟.. إن أهل المساجد يقعون في آثام لا يأخذون لها حساباً؛ فإن لم يرحمهم الله أو بقتهم غفر الله لي ولك، وسيرتي ولا أزكي نفسي كانت تجاوزاً في بعض المسائل عن تقليد محض قبل نُضج العلم، وعن تقصيرٍ سببه الانمياع مع الظرفاء والغناء وما فُوَيق اللمم، وفي تلك المرحلة بدافعٍ من إيمان رسَّخه الله في قلبي وله الحمد والمنة بلا حول مني ولا قوة : كتبت ما أرجو به رَحْب المنقلب ككتابي لن تلحد، ومناظرتي للقصيمي، والقانون الطبيعي، وملاعب الوثنية، وشعب بوان، وشيئ من العبث الصوفي.. إلخ، وكان قلمي خلال نصف قرن شجى في حلق كل ملحد ومبتدع، وكتابي (شيئ من فلسفة ياسْبرز)، وكتبي في النقد الأدبي ترسيةٌ للإيمان في عهد الإلحاد والإباحية، وانتصار لنور العقل المختنق بالحسبانية، وكل ذلك ليس من مأكولك؛ لأنك مُوصد بالتقليد، ولم تُرَبِّ عقلك بمعارف الفكر الصعبة؛ لتواجه الأصعب من الهجمات الفكرية؛ وحينئذ تكون براءة الذمة التي تزعم الحرص عليها بالوعظ الفكري العاقل المستوعب للأعمال الباطشة بكل كياننا من أمثال عمل الصادق النيهوم الإلحادي ومحمد أركون ومحمد أوزون.. إلخ، ولكنك الآن لا تقدر؛ وإنما عليك اليوم براءة الذمة من التعرض لأبي عبدالرحمن الذي نذر نفسه وقلمه للدفاع عن دين ربه وكيان أمته متبرئاً من التقليد الأرعن الذي بليت به أنت وكثير من أهل جيلك حتى صار الأكثر إلا مَن رحم ربك زيادة نُسخٍ في البلد !!.. ومع جهادي بقلمي لا أبخل بنفسي ولو كان في ذلك أجلي من مواجهة أهل الشنآن والتبديل من مبغضي الصحابة، ومن دراويش الصوفية، ومن دعاة الإلحاد والحسبانية.. ثم اعلم يا هذا أنني حتى في تأرجحات عمري ما انصرفتُ عن كلام ربي تلاوة وحفظاً ومراجعة لكتب التفسير.. وإن لي لقلباً خشوعاً، وعيناً دامعة، وحياء من ربي يخنقني.. وبحمد الله ما أكلتُ مالاً حراماً قط، ولا ظلمت مسلماً في دين أو مال أو عرض، بل كنت أنا المظلوم.. وخاصتي يصفونني بمخروم اليد؛ لأن الله جبلني على رحمة تأكل قلبي؛ فكنت أنفق من غير سعة هازئاً بمواعظ البخلاء (كَرَمُ الفليس من إبليس)، ?وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ? (16) سورة التغابن وإذا دخلتُ مسجد الحسيني بشقراء خنقتني العبرة، وظننت أنه يناجيني بحيطانه وأبوابه وترابه؛ لأنه روضتي المباركة في نشأتي قبل أ ن أعرف الظرفاء لا بارك الله فيهم.. وأهليَ سَدَنَةُ مسجد الحسيني، وسأغيظك بكثير من الحديث عن النفس حتى تعلم أنه الحق.. وقبل أن تُميِّعني غضارة الحضارة كانت تلك هي نشأتي على الصفاء؛ وإنني بين الفينة والفينة أشعر بالبشرى من ربي بحسن الخاتمة، وكنت باراً بوالديَّ وأقاربي أعول ستة بيوت، وكنتُ مكافحاً منذ نشأت وأنا أكتب الخط بأربعة قروش في الصفاة إلى هذه اللحظة التي وهن فيها العظم.. وليس هذا والله تزكية لنفسي؛ فالله أعلم بي في صلب آدم عليه السلام، ومنذ أنشأني في بطن أمي، ولكنني اضطررتُ إلى ما أبيح لي من الدفع عن النفس؛ إذْ غمزتَ ولمزتَ، وزكَّيتَ نفسك ضِمناً.. ولمزتَ بما حصل لي أخيراً من حسن التعامل مع الآخرين !!.. فيا هذا اعلم أن عشيرتي الكبرى هم أصدقائي وأحبابي، وما ذلك إلا أن الله جعل لي وداً.. وأما كل عُومة، وكل حاوٍ، وكل ماجن أو مجدِّف، وكل مقلد متمعلم: فأسدحه سدحاً، ويبرك عليه يراعي، ولا أبالي برضاه، واعلم يا هذا أن ما قلته هو حسن المعاملة؛ فلم أقبل نصيحة بعض الأحباب بالرفق في العبارة، ولكن كما قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى وأنت وكثير غيرك مستميتون في تقليده وإن لم تعلموا قوله تصوراً، ولم تفقهوا استدلاله إن كان خطأ أو صواباً، ولا سيما في عُضَل الفكر، ولذلك حديث يأتي إن شاء الله : ((ما ذكرتم من لين الكلام، والمخاطبة بالتي هي أحسن: فأنتم تعلمون أني من أكثر الناس استعمالاً لهذا لكن كل شيئ في موضعه حسن.. وحيث أمر الله ورسوله بالإغلاظ على المتكلم لبغيه وعدوانه على الكتاب والسنة فنحن مأمورون بمقابلته.. لم نكن مأمورين أن نخاطبه بالتي هي أحسن، ومن المعلوم أن الله تعالى يقول ?وَلاَ تَهِنُوا وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ ? (139) سورة آل عمران، فمن كان مؤمناً فإنه الأعلى بنص القرآن، وقال سبحانه وتعالى: ?وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  ن? (8) سورة المنافقون، ?إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحَادُّونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ فِي الأَذَلِّينَ كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَأَغْلِبَنَّ أَنَا وَرُسُلِي? سورة المجادلة (20) - (21) سورة المجادلة، وقال: والله محقق وعده لمن هو كذلك كائناً من كان.. ومما يجب أن يعلم أنه لا يسوغ في العقل، ولا الدين طلب رضى المخلوقين لوجهين: أحدهما أن هذا غير ممكن كما قال الإمام الشافعي رضي الله عنه (الناس غاية لا تدرك رضاها؛ فعليك بالأمر الذي يصلحك فالزمه، ودع ما سواه ولا تعانه)، والثاني أنا مأمورون بأن نتحرى رضى الله ورسوله كما قال تعالى:?وَاللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَحَقُّ أَن يُرْضُوهُ? (62) سورة التوبة، وعلينا أن نخاف الله فلا نخاف أحداً إلا الله كما قال تعالى:? فَلَا تَخَافُوهُمْ وَخَافُونِ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ? (175) سورة آل عمران، وقال:?فَلاَ تَخْشَوُاْ النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ? (44) سورة المائدة، وقال ?فَإيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ? (51) سورة النحل، ?وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ? (41) سورة البقرة، فعلينا أن نخاف الله، ونتَّقيَه في الناس؛ فلا نظلمهم بقلوبنا، ولا جوارحنا، ونؤدي إليهم حقوقهم بقلوبنا وجوارحنا، ولا نخافهم في الله فنترك ما أمر الله به ورسوله خيفة منهم)) (1).. وأنت بغيت عليَّ بهذا اللمز الخارج عن الموضوع وأنت في معرض براءة الذمة !!.. فأين لغوك هذا من أقوال المنصفين وهم كُثُر، وأذكر منهم مثالاً لا حصراً قولَ أخي الشيخ عبدالمنعم بن عبدالكريم الذكر الله: ((وللشيخ أبي عبدالرحمن بن عقيل الظاهري من دماثة الأخلاق، ولطف السجايا، ولين الجانب، وكرم الشمائل، وحسن العشرة، وطهارة النفس، وخفة الرَّوح: ما علم به القاصي والداني، ولا يستطيع أحد من الناس أن يحجب شمس الظهيرة بكفِّه الصغيرة. 
صهٍ لا تعودوا للجواب فإنَّما 
ترمون صَعْباً من شماريخ ثَهلانِ)) 
فهذا هو تعاملي مع الناس.. وبإيجاز فمن قال القرآن مخلوق، أو قال غير مخلوق: فقد قفا ما ليس له به علم، والسلامة الوقف الذي سار عليه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، وما تقرؤه تقليداً في المصادر من تكفير من توقَّف، وتكفير من قال لفظي مخلوق؛ بجعله جهمياً: فذلك أمر عظيم جداً، وقول بلا برهان، وقد دفع هذا القول العلامة الذهبي في ترجمته للإمام أحمد.. قال رحمهما الله تعالى عن بعض المسائل التكفيرية: ((آمنَّا بالله تعالى، وبملائكته، وبكتبه، ورسله، وأقداره، والبعث، والعرض على الله يوم الدين.. ولو بسط هذا السطر، وحُرِّر وقُرِّر بأدلته لجاء في خمس مجلَّدات، بل ذلك موجودٌ مشروحٌ لمن رامه، والقرآن فيه شفاءٌ ورحمةٌ للمؤمنين، ومعلومٌ أن التلفُّظ شيئ من كَسْب القارئ غيرُ الملفوظ، والقراءة غيرُ الشيئ المقروء، والتلاوةُ وحُسْنُها وتجويدُها غيرُ المتلُوِّ، وصوتُ القارئ من كَسْبه فهو يُحدث التلفُّظَ والصوتَ والحركةَ والنطقَ، وإخراجَ الكلمات من أدواته المخلوقة، ولم يُحدِثْ كلماتِ القرآن، ولا ترتيبه، ولا تأليفه، ولا معانيه)) (2).. وأنت وكثير غيرك يردِّدون الإجماع ولا إجماع؛ فالمتوقفون منهم عدول رووا صحيح الأخبار، وتكفيرهم ظلم عظيم، وتدَّعون بالكذب والدعوى العارية أن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم قالوا: (القرآن غير مخلوق جزماً)، وهم رضي الله عنهم لم يقولوا في المسألة كلمة واحدة، وما أسهل دعوى الإجماع عندكم كدعوى التشبيه المحرَّم أن الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن تعالى الله وتبارك وتقدس، وبعض المتمعلمين يجنِّد محققي المخطوطات لنصرة هذا الباطل حمية وعصبية، وإلى لقاء مع ما هو أنفع من تحرير مسائل لا يسع الاختلاف فيها خارج مسألة القرآن، والموعد إن شاء الله بُعيد عيد الأضحى المبارك، وربما في شهر الله المحرَّم، والله المستعان. 
***** 
(1) مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية 3-232-233. 
(2) سير أعلام النبلاء 11-290 مؤسسة الرسالة - طبعتهم التاسعة عام 1413هـ، وانظر كتابه الآخر تاريخ الإسلام ووفيات المشاهير والأعلام 5-1027- دار الغرب الإسلامي - طبعتهم الأولى عام 1424هـ بتحقيق الدكتور بشار عواد.. ومن المتأخرين القاضي الشوكاني والمقبلي، ومن السالفين الكرابيسي رحمهم الله وهم من هم علماً وورعاً وفضلاً أوجبوا التوقف، والأمر ليس من قطعيات الشريعة، فهل يحل تكفيرهم؟

----------


## تأبط خيراً

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حتى الآن لم أرَ المحمل الآخر الذي زعمت وجوده!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما عن التشنج الذي أراه ولم تره، فأقول لك أخي الفاضل: إنك لن تراه ولن تشمه!
 أتدري لماذا؟ 
لأنك جعلت بينك وبينه حاجزاً، ألا وهو حمل كلام الشيخ البراك على أحسن المحامل، وهذا الحاجز جميل، ولكن الخطأ كل الخطأ: في اتخاذه في كل الأحوال؛ وهذا خلاف الأصل، فالأصل أن يقال للمصيب أصبت وللمخطيء أخطئت، ولا يتم إعمال هذا الحاجز إلا عند الحاجة، وبالتالي فهو الفرع لا الأصل، ولا يتم إعماله إلا إذا كان للكلام  أكثر من محمل.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عجيب!! حتى الآن لم أبرز ما يدلل على وجود اللغة التسلطية في رد الشيخ البراك!!
لعلي أعيدك إلى الرد رقم (5) من غير أمرٍ عليك.
وسأعود لأورد لك اللغة التسلطية التي هي أوضح من الشمس، وهي في قول الشيخ: 



> وتنشروا ذلك في الأسبوعين القادمين بلغة واضحة ورجوع صريح.


فهل هذه العبارة تصدر في سياق رد أو نقاش أو حوار أو تعقيب علمي!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم العبارة التي في العنوان والتي حاولت أن تعتذر للشيخ البراك عنها، بأحد أمرين: 
1- أن العناوين غالباً ما تكون من تصرفات المحررين، وليس للشيخ البراك بها علاقة!
فإني وإن وافقتك في الأولى، إلا أني أخالفك في الثانية، وأنا وإن أبرزت لفظ العنوان؛ فإني قبل ذلك رجعت ونظرت فيها هل هي موجودة في كلام الشيخ البراك أم لا، ولما رأيتها بلفظه وبنفس المعنى، لم أبال هل أُدْرِج لفظ العنوان أم لفظ الشيخ، فكلاهما يرمي إلى هدف واحد. 

2- أنها من لفظ ابن عقيل الظاهري،  وبالتالي فلا تثريب على الشيخ البراك أن يصفه بها!
وهذه مع كل الود والتقدير لا تصلح للإعتذار للشيخ البراك، وذلك من جهتين: 
أ- أن كلام الظاهري عن نفسه وإظهاره لنواقصها، ينبغي حمله على قصد التواضع وإظهار الضعف لله، وأما الضعف الفكري الذي وصف به نفسه-وهو محل النقاش-؛ فإن محمله واضحٌ جداً ألا وهو عدم القدرة على التحليل والنقاش بنفس العمق والقوة التي كان يتمتع بها، ولا يصح حمله على التخريف والتخليط الذين يجعلان الظاهري لا يعرف عقيدته الصحيحة التي يدين الله بها! 
ب- أنه لا يستقيم ذوقاً ولا أخلاقاً أن يستغل الراد صفة نقصٍ يعلمها في المردود عليه؛ ويجعلها هي السبب في  أخطاءه وتخليطه، خصوصاً وإن كانت تلك الأقوال قديمة ومعروفة، وقال بها غير واحد من العلماء الذين لم يقروا بضعف قواهم الفكرية.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما عن المواقف السابقة أو الصور النمطية فهذه لا أدري ما موقعها من الإعراب هنا! ولماذا حين ينتقد الواحد خطأ ما؛ فإنه يُتهم مباشرة بأنه كذلك! وبأنه لا يحق له النقد أو التعبير عن رأيه في ما يرى أنه خطأ؛ لأنه مجرد معرف شبكي لاقيمة له! 
أخي الفاضل: أرجو التجرد، والمناقشة وفق المعطيات الموجودة، دون محاولة إيغار الصدور على صاحب المعرف الشبكي (تأبط خيراً)، وقبل أن أختم هذه النقطة وحتى ترتاح: فإني والله أقدر الشيخ الفاضل عبدالرحمن البراك، وأقدر الشيخ الفاضل ابن عقيل الظاهري، وهما عندي سواء في المنزلة والمكانة، مع التأكيد على أن كلاً يؤخذ من قوله ويرد، إلا محمد بن عبدالله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخيراً: سردت لي تسلسل الأحداث التي سبقت رد الشيخ البراك، والتي تريد من خلالها إثبات إلتزام الشيخ البراك بأدب الرد العلمي، وأن أقرّ بها كلها، وطريقة الشيخ الإجمالية جميلة جداً، وهي الطريقة اللائقة به وبمكانته وعلمه، ولكن أنا يا أخي الفاضل مستحضر لهذا التسلسل، ولم أعارضه، ولكني عارضت أمرين لا ثالث لهما: 
(1-اللغة التسلطية في في قول الشيخ :(وتنشروا ذلك في الأسبوعين القادمين بلغة واضحة ورجوع صريح).
2- جعل سبب خطأ ابن عقيل هو ضعف القوى الفكرية!)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم أنعى على الشيخ البراك عدم محاججة الشيخ الظاهري بالحجة والبرهان والدليل، وإنما قلت بالتحديد: (وكان أحرى بالشيخ البراك أن يرد على قول الظاهري، ويبيّن خطأه، دون أن يملي عليه تلك الأوامر)، وكلامي واضح في أني استنكر الأوامر التي أصدرها الشيخ البراك للشيخ ابن عقيل فقط، فللشيخ البراك الحق في الأولى -وهي ما فعلها-، دون الثانية -وهي ما فعلها أيضاً-؛ وبالتالي فموقفي واضح جداً، فلم أتردد أو أتراجع، فادرِ.

تحيتي ومودتي

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> قول الشيخ البراك : 
> 
> ليس من باب التنبيه في شيء! بل هو أسلوب تسلطي، لايليق في ساحة النقاش والجدل العلمي، وكان أحرى بالشيخ البراك أن يرد على قول الظاهري، ويبيّن خطأه، دون أن يملي عليه تلك الأوامر، التي غالباً لن ينصاع لها الظاهري، وقد ينصرف عن التصحيح بسببها أيضاً!


يبدو أنك لا تفرق بين التنبيه والانكار.

----------


## تأبط خيراً

^ 
وما الفرق؟ وما الذي فعله الشيخ البراك منهما؟

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

قد نزل رد ابن عقيل فليتك أخانا تأبط خيرا تطلع عليه فتستنكر بعض ! ما فيه كما فعلت مع البراك وهو في ملتقى أهل الحديث

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> ^ 
> 
> وما الفرق؟ وما الذي فعله الشيخ البراك منهما؟


التنبيه غالبا يكون لشخص غافل أو غير قاصد للخطأ ويكون بلطف وترفق، والانكار يكون لشخص قاصد للخطأ عامد إليه، ولا نرى الظاهري إلا ذاك المتعمد القاصد، بدليل نقده للإمامين ابن تيمية وابن القيم، وهذا يعني أنه استوعب جميع الأقوال في المسألة وفهمها فهما تاما غير أنه يرد الحق الذي أجمع عليه سلف الأمة من أن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق إلى القول بالتوقف، فيه وهو قول بدعي آخر لا يبعد كثيرا عن قول من قال أنه مخلوق.
وحق المعاند أن يغلظ له في القول ولا يتلطف معه خاصة أن الخلاف معه في مسألة عقدية لا يسوغ الخلاف فيها.

----------


## شذى الجنوب

وهذا رد أبي عبدالرحمن الظاهري وقد اكتظ بعبارات التنقص والاستهزاء للعلامة عبدالرحمن البراك، وليس ذلك بشيء في مقابل اصراره على التوقف في مسألة القرآن أهو مخلوق أو غير مخلوق، وزعمه أن التوقف مذهب الصحابة..والله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

http://www.al-jazirah.com/20101109/rj1d.htm

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> رد أبي عبدالرحمن الظاهري وقد اكتظ بعبارات التنقص والاستهزاء للعلامة عبدالرحمن البراك، وليس ذلك بشيء في مقابل اصراره على التوقف في مسألة القرآن أهو مخلوق أو غير مخلوق، وزعمه أن التوقف مذهب الصحابة..والله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. تمت إعادة الرد بتمامه في الأعلى، المشاركة رقم (38).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكان الإشراف قد حذفها لشدَّة ألفاظ أبي عبدالرحمن الظاهري والطعن والحط المبالغ في رده، ثم بعد مطالبة عدد من الأعضاء على إعادة نشرها إقامة للعدل بالتمكين من الرد على كلامه رأى الإشراف إعادة نشرها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسأورد ردًّا على كلامه إن شاء الله.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأتمنى من الإخوة الأعضاء الكرام (إداريًّا) ترك التعليق بما ليس بموضوعي ولا علمي، تجنبًا لإطالة ذيل الموضوع، وهو سيطول حتمًا بالردود العلمية.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أرى أن المغالطة المسيطرة على كلامه وربما على نظره في المسألة ،هو خلطه بين سكوت الصحابة عن الكلام في هذه المسألة ؛لعدم نشوء البدعة وبين توقفه ..

فيجعل سكوتهم توقفاً..

وهذا خلط عظيم ومغالطة أعظم..

وصحابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سكتوا عن أشياء كثيرة لم يتكلموا فيها ؛لأنها كانت لديهم مسلمة لا يتصورون أن يذر فيها قرن بدعة..

ولذلك لو قلب الناس الكتب ظهراً لبطن لم يجدوا لطبقات من الصحابة كلاماً في أبواب كثيرة من البدع = فهل يعني هذا أنهم كانوا متوقفين فيها لا يترجح عندهم ما هو الحق ؟

اللهم بعداً للمغالطات جميعاً..

بل لا يوجد باب من أبواب الدين إلا والصحابة مهتدون بمجموعهم إلى ما هو الحق فيه ..

والتوقف الذي يزعمه الشيخ ابن عقيل ليس سكوتاً ،فالسكوت هو أن تسكت عن بيان ما هو بين عندك،أما التوقف فمعناه أنك لم تتبين ما هو الحق في المسألة أصلاً..

وعمل طالب العلم إذا ما أثير النزاع أن يطلب من أدلة الوحي ما تدل عليه الأدلة الكلية والجزئية بحيث يقارب درجة فقه الصحابة بالنصوص التي جعلتهم يقولون إن كانوا قالوا أو يسكتون لعظم تبينهم للمسألة.ز

ولما ذر قرن بدعة خلق القرآن نظر أئمة السلف جميعهم في نصوص الوحي فوجدوها تدل دلالة قاطعة على أن القرآن كلام الله منه خرج وأن كلامه سبحانه صفته وهو سبحانه بصفاته الخالق العظيم لم يتسلط عليه خالق ليخلقه أو يخلق شيئاً منه وأنه سبحانه يخلق المخلوقات بكلامه ولا يكون كلامه الذي يخلق به مخلوقاً ..

وكان هذا بيناً جداً عند صحابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يرتابوا فيه ولا حرضهم على الكلام فيه مبتدع،فسكوتهم من جنس سكوتهم عن شبه الملحدين والنصارى والمستشرقين التي ما ظنوا أن عاقلاً سيلفظ بشيء منها ،أفنتوقف في شبههم إذاً ؟!!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

قال علي رضي الله عنه : يذهب الناس حتى لا يبقى أحد يقول : لا إله إلا الله ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك ضرب يعسوب الدين ذنبه فيجتمعون إليه من أطراف الأرض كما تجتمع قزع الخريف ، ثم قال علي : إني أعرف اسم أميرهم ومناخ ركابهم ، يقولون : القرآن مخلوق وليس هو بخالق ولا مخلوق ولكنه كلام الرب عز وجل منه بدأ وإليه يعود
الراوي: الحارث بن سويد المحدث: السيوطي - المصدر: اللآلئ المصنوعة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/7
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده رجاله ثقات 
--------

أدركت تسعة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقولون : من قال : القرآن مخلوق فقد كفر
الراوي: عمرو بن دينار المحدث: السيوطي - المصدر: اللآلئ المصنوعة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/8
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الحمدلله، وبعد..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أولًا.. أَعِدُ إن شاء الله أنِّي سأتجاوز التعليق على ألفاظ الطعن والحط من الشيخ أبي عبدالرحمن ابن عقيل للشيخ البرَّاك، فليس ذا موضوعنا العلمي ههنا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكن لي تعليقٌ يسيرٌ أخيرٌ، وهو أنَّ ما ذكره الشيخ أبوعبدالرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري من الطعن والحط في الشيخ البرَّاك (إن كان الشيخ البرَّاك قد تجنَّى عليه أصلا) من التعدِّي المبالَغ فيه في المقاصَصَة، وقد قال الله تعالى: (وجزاء سيئةٍ سيئةٌ مثلُها)، وقال: (فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم)، والمثلية ههنا منتفية يقينًا.. والله يتولَّى جميع عباده!



> ثم كاتبت بعض المشايخ مبدياً لهم إجماع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على السكوت، وأنه حدث الاختلاف ابتداء من بدعي ضلالي هو الجعد بن درهم عام 132هـ وليس على وجه الأرض صحابي، ولم يحدث إجماع بعد الاختلاف، والمخالفون من عدول الأمة ومنهم الرواة (المعدَّلون) للأحاديث الصحيحة، وهم معروفون بأعيانهم؛ فلم يحدث إجماع إلا إجماع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على السكوت..



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقدَّم أنَّ عدم كلام السَّلف عن كثير من المحدثات ليس معناه عدم بدعيَّته أوكفريَّته أوضلاله، ولزوم السُّكوت عنه، تمسُّكًا جامدًا بسكوت السَّلف عنه = خطأ محض.



> من الوقوف على ما في الكتاب والسنة نفي كل ما يضادهما بأي لفظ أحدث بعد ذلك.
>  كونه سؤالا مبتدعا لا يعفي المسؤول من ردِّه والكفر به (ما دام أنه سئل عنه).
>  وقد قلتُ في التعقيب السابق:
>  وقد سكت الكتاب والسنة عن أمور باطلةٍ كثيرة أُحدِثت بعد عهد التنزيل، والقول بها مضاد صراحة لما أثبت فيهما، فهل نتوقف عن نفيها بحجة عدم ورود نفيها فيهما؟!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفرقٌ بين أن يسكت السلف عن مسألةٍ طرأت لهم وعرفوها، وبين ما لم يحدث في زمانهم بعدُ، فهذا سكوتٌ قبل الحدوث، فهل هو مثله في الحكم بعدَه؟ كما يُفهَم من كلام الشيخ ابن عقيل!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسيأتي بعد قليل من كلام الشيخ ابن عقيل نفسِه ما ينقض تمسُّكه الجامد بمسألة أنَّ الصحابة لم يتكلَّموا في المسألة نفيًا ولا إثباتًا.



> إلى العودة إلى إمساك الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كما في الكلام النفيس للإمام المجتهد القاضي الشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى في تفسيره لأول سورة الأنبياء



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وصفُ الشوكانيِّ بالاجتهاد وتجويد كلامه لا يبيح للشيخ ابن عقيل فضلاً عن غيره تقليده فيما ذهب إليه، في الحين الذي ينعى فيه على الشيخ البرَّاك التقليد، ويتَّهمه به.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فبالرجوع إلى كلام الشيخ الشوكاني رحمه الله عند آية: (ما يأتيهم من ذكر من ربِّهم محدث..) في سورة الأنبياء = نجد أن الشيخ الشوكاني لم يذكر شيئًا من الأدلَّة خارجًا عمَّا يردِّده الشيخ ابن عقيل من كون الصَّحابة سكتوا ولم يتكلَّموا! وهذا لا شيء كما تقدَّم!
والشيخ ابن عقيل أكبر (بناء على مذهبه ومنهجه وعلمه) من أن يفرح بموافقة فلان وفلان من الأئمَّة أويقلِّدهم بمجرَّد أنَّه ردَّد كلامًا ككلامه.



> فالتوقُّف في مسألة القرآن اتِّباعٌ للسلف الأول الذي لا سلف غيره، المنصوص عليهم بالنص القطعي بالسَّبق والأوَّليَّة والهِجْرة والنُّصرة؛ فالسَّبق والأوَّليَّة هو معنى السلف، والهجرة والنصرة تميِّز جماعتهم بالوصف كما تُميَّز القبيلة بالاسم في قولك تميمي وقيسي.. إلخ، وهم معروفون بأعيانهم واحداً واحداً، محفوظة روايتهم وفتياهم، كما أنه محفوظ سكوتهم، ومَن بعدهم تابع لهم إذا كان اتباعه بإحسان، ومن معاني الإحسان الإتقان، ومَن خالفهم: إما مجتهد مُخطئ، وإما متَّبع للهوى..



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإذن.. اتِّباع السَّلف هو محلُّ اتفاق ولا نزاع فيه، أكان ذلك حقيقة في نفس الأمر أم مجرَّد دعوى متوهَّمة تبطل بالواقع، ويكون صاحبها مجتهدًا مخطئًا أو صاحب هوىً.



> وإمساكهم نَفْيٌ للدعوى بأن لهم قولاً محفوظاً، وذلك في صورته عدمُ علم بأن لهم قولاً في مسألة سكتوا عنها، وهو يساوي (العلم بالعدم) بالاستقراء الحاصر في مثل مسألة القرآن؛ فمن قال: (إنما سكتوا لأن عِلْمهم محقَّق بان القرآن مخلوق جزماً)، أو قال: (إنما سكتوا لأن عِلْمهم محقَّق بأن القرآن غير مخلوق جزماً): فقد افترى عليهم بالدعوى المجرَّدة.. ومن قال: (لا ينسب لساكت قول) فقد أراحنا مِن نفسه؛ لأن الغرض نفيُ أن يكون لهم قول في هذه المسألة في أمر غيبي يتعلق بالرب سبحانه؛ فلما اختلف مَن بعد السلف وجدنا اختلافَهم مُحَرَّماً بإجماع السلف الأول، ولا يسعنا إلا سكوتهم.. ووجدنا أنه لم يحصل بعد اختلافهم إجماع.. وقد اتسعت دعوى الإجماع بالدعوى المجرَّدة، ولا يصح عن السلف الأول كلمة واحدة في هذا الموضوع، وكل ما روي إما نَقْلٌ غير ثابت وهو معلول متناً... الخ



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقدَّم أنَّ طَرْد مثل هذا ينتج سكوتنا عن كلِّ بدعةٍ حَدَثت بعدهم، وهذا لا أظنَّ أبا عبدالرحمن الظَّاهري نفسه يلتزم به!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذ يلزمه: أنَّ كل كلام في البدع الحادثة بعد عهد الصَّحابة يجب السكوت عنه كما تقدَّم؛ بحجَّة أنَّهم سكتوا فوجب السكوت حيث سكتوا!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا لم ولن يلتزمه؛ إذ سيُقال: فما الفرق بين ما يسكت عنه ههنا وبين ما لا يسكت عنه هنالك، تطلَّبنا ضابطًا لهذا، ولا ضابط له من كلامه!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وانظروا إلى هذا المثال - وهو غير بعيد من مسألة خلق القرآن وما تولَّد عنها - يقول الشيخ أبوعبدالرحمن ابن عقيل في موضعٍ آخر له بجريدة الجزيرة:
http://www.al-jazirah.com/20100617/rj1d.htm
قال: «وأرفض دعوى الإمام ابن تيمية أن حروف الهجاء غير مخلوقة؛ امتداداً لنصرة المذهب (أن القرآن غير مخلوق جزماً)، وإنما الصواب التوقف فيما لم يخض فيه صدر السلف؛ فإذا اختلف أتباع السلف أخذنا بقول من كان على مذهب السلف الأول؛ فهذا هو الاتباع بإحسان - والإحسان من معانيه الإتقان -.
وحروف الهجاء قسماً بربي بَرّاً مخلوقة، لأنها أصوات من أقصى حلق الإنسان يفعلها المخلوق بإقدار الله له، وتسميتها تعليم من الله سبحانه وتعالى لآدم عليه السلام، ثم تعليم من الله بعد تبلبل الألسن بما هداهم إليه من التسمية؛ لأن اختلاف ألسنتنا من آيات الله كما في سورة الروم..» انتهى المقصود منه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال عدنان: وهذا لعمر الله هو التناقض! فَلِسائلٍ أن يقول: إنَّ الصَّحابة رضي الله عنهم لم يتكلَّموا في حروف الهجاء، أمخلوقة هي أم لا؟!
بل لزموا السُّكوت عنها (على طريقة الشيخ ابن عقيل)!
فلِمَ يرجِّح أبوعبدالرحمن ابن عقيل - بل يقسِمُ بالله يمينًا بارَّةً!- على أنَّها مخلوقة، مع أنَّه قد اعترف أنَّ الصواب فيها التوقُّف؟! وأنَّها متفرِّعة من القول بخلق القرآن أونفيه، ويعلِّل ذلك بما لم يتكلَّم به الصحابة رضي الله عنهم!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن قيل: إنَّ الضابط أنَّ ما سكتوا عن إبطاله من البِدَع وكان مخالفًا ومضادًّا لنصوص كتاب الله وسنَّة نبيَّه وما دلَّا عليه = فيجب إنكاره وإبطاله، ولا يجوز التعلُّل بسكوتهم عنه؛ إذ لن نعثر على كلامٍ لهم فيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيُقال: إنَّ هذا نظير أصل المسألة، وهي بدعيَّةُ وكفريَّةُ القول بخلق القرآن، سواء بسواء!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا يعود على كلام الشيخ بالنقض حين قال:



> ولا يترتب على الجزم بأي دعوى حكم شرعي، وإنما هو مُشاقَّة لسكوت السلف الأول



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن لم يكن الخوض في مسألة خلق حروف الهجاء مشاقَّة لسكوت السَّلف فلِمَ كان كذلك في أصله!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ إنَّ الشيخ يتكلَّم عن أنَّ السَّلف عامَّة إذا اختلفوا وجب الرجوع إلى السَّلف الأول.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم يذكر لنا - هداه الله وغفر له - موقفه منهم إن اجتمعوا، وهو ما يحكيه الأئمَّة عن أئمَّة أتباع التابعين بلا خلافٍ بينهم، فلِمَ الرجوع وقد أطْبَقت كلمتهم على القول ببدعية وكفرية القول بخلق القرآن.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهؤلاء السَّلف الآخِر إنَّما أخذوا علمهم من السَّلف الأوَّل، فحصل لهم الاجتماع على هذا المعتقد، غير شذَّاذٍ أنكر هو بنفسه عليهم كما يشير سياق كلامه، بدءًا بالجعد بن درهم!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهل يعتدُّ الشيخ بكلام الجعد ويجعله خارقًا للإجماع؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهل يعدُّ خلافه مؤثرًا في الحكم؛ فيوجب لنا الرجوع إلى السَّلف الأوَّل؟ لأنَّ الناس قد اختلفوا!
فالتابعون قالوا قولًا، والجعد وطائفة مخلِّطة أخرى قالوا بخلافه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهل هذا مطَّردٌ؟! أفكلَّما وجدنا خلافًا عند المتأخرين عن الصحابة، ووجدنا الصحابة سكتوا عنه (على طريقة الشيخ ابن عقيل) = لزمنا السكوت عنه؟ ولو كان قول المخالف فيه شاذًّا منكرًا، مباينًا لقول أهل طبقته وطائفة أهل زمانه من أهل العلم والسُّنَّة، ولا بحجَّة وإنَّما لأجل ميتافيزيقا علم الكلام المذموم المصادم للوحيين!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال:



> ومن جزم بإحدى الدعويين بعد الاختلاف فعمدته ميتافيزيقا علم الكلام المذموم في أمر غيبي يتعلق بالرب سبحانه، وعلمُ الكلام ليس سبيلاً لكشف الأمر المغيَّب، ومن جزم بأن القرآن مخلوق لزمه أن القرآن خالق؛ إذْ لا ثالثَ مرفوعٌ بين خالق ومخلوق إلا بالدعوى الكاذبة بأنه ليس كل محدث مخلوقاً، وجاءت هذه الشبهة من دعوى باطلة، وهي الزعم بأن الخلق الذي هو فعل الله محدث ولكنه غير مخلوق!!.. وهذه بدعة شنيعة؛ لأن فعل الله أوَّلٌ بلا بداية وآخر بلا نهاية؛ وإنما يحدث بفعلِ الله مفعولُه، ثم يتعيَّن حينئذ على هذه الدعوى الباطلة أن القرآن يَخلق غيره.. وجاءت هذه الشبهة من بدعة أخرى هي الثنائية بين الذات والصفات، وهذه الثنائية لا تصح في حق الله سبحانه؛ لأنه لم يحدث له صفة لم تكن له؛ فيقال: إنها مضافة إلى الذات.. وإنما الثنائية في حق المخلوق الذي يعلم بعد جهل، ويقرأ ويكتب بعد أمية، وينمو بعد ضعف؛ فهذا استجدت له صفات مضافة إلى نفسه



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جمع الشيخ ابن عقيل الظَّاهري في هذه الجملة مجموعة بدعٍ قال بها الجهميَّة وغيرهم، ممَّن تبعهم على بعض أقوالهم كابن حزم وغيره من أئمَّة الشيخ!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فظاهرٌ بجلاء قوله:
1- بأنَّ كلَّ محدثٍ مخلوق؛ فيلزم منه وصف صفات الله بأنها مخلوقة لو أثبتنا حدوثها؛ أكان ذلك في نوعها أوآحادها، والتفرقة مردودة.
2- وأنَّ صفات الله هي ذاته (أونفسُه كما يعبَّر هو ويرتضي).
3- وأنَّ صفات الله أزليَّة لازمة لذاته، لا تحدث شيئًا بعد شيءٍ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وردًّا على تهمة الشيخ فإنَّ السَّلف وأتباعهم، وابن تيميَّة وابن القيِّم وأتباعهم (وليس مقلِّدوهم والمتعصِّبون لهم) لم يجوِّزوا استعمال ميتافيزقا علم الكلام المذموم لكشف الغيب!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا استعملوه إلَّا (اضطرارًا) للرَّدِّ على من استعمله من أهل البدع؛ الذين ردُّوا به ((ظواهر)) الكتاب والسُّنَّة، ومنهم أئمَّة ابن عقيل الظَّاهري، كابن حزم وغيره.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل ذمَّ السَّلفُ وأتباعُهم مَن خالَف ذلك، واحتجُّوا عليه من كتاب الله وسُنَّة نبيِّه e، كما فعل أئمَّة السنَّة في مصنَّفاتهم الحديثيَّة وغيرها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهنا يعود الشيخ ابن عقيل الظَّاهري إلى التَّناقض في الكلام عمَّا سكت عنه السَّلف! واختلف فيه الخلف! فهو يقول عن مسألة حلول الحوادث بذات الرَّبِّ: 



> بالدعوى الكاذبة بأنه ليس كل محدث مخلوقاً، وجاءت هذه الشبهة من دعوى باطلة، وهي الزعم بأن الخلق الذي هو فعل الله محدث ولكنه غير مخلوق!!.. وهذه بدعة شنيعة



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فظاهرٌ أنَّه يرجِّح قول أهل البدع في مسألة نفي صفات الفعل؛ بحُجَّة أنَّها حوادث تحلُّ بالخالق!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعند التَّحقيق فهذه اللُّغة لم يتكلَّم فيها الصَّحابة بنفيٍ (ولا إثبات - على التنزُّل) فلِمَ يتكلَّم فيها الشيخ ابن عقيل، ويرجِّح، ويبدِّع؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والحقُّ أن نعيد القسمة الثلاثية التي أبرزها الشيخ ابن عقيل للشيخ البرَّاك حين قال: 



> وإمساكهم نَفْيٌ للدعوى بأن لهم قولاً محفوظاً، وذلك في صورته عدمُ علم بأن لهم قولاً في مسألة سكتوا عنها، وهو يساوي (العلم بالعدم) بالاستقراء الحاصر في مثل مسألة القرآن؛ فمن قال: (إنما سكتوا لأن عِلْمهم محقَّق بان القرآن مخلوق جزماً)، أو قال: (إنما سكتوا لأن عِلْمهم محقَّق بأن القرآن غير مخلوق جزماً): فقد افترى عليهم بالدعوى المجرَّدة.. ومن قال: (لا ينسب لساكت قول) فقد أراحنا مِن نفسه؛ لأن الغرض نفيُ أن يكون لهم قول في هذه المسألة في أمر غيبي يتعلق بالرب سبحانه



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والسؤال للشيخ ابن عقيل ومن يعظِّم رأيه بعصبيَّةٍ:
هل تكلَّم السَّلف في مسألة (حلول الحوادث)، وهي صفات الله تعالى التي تقوم بذاته في وقت دون وقت؟
وهل تكلَّموا في أنَّ كل حادث يكون مخلوقا أولا يكون مخلوقًا؟
أم سكتوا؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن تكلَّموا وأثبتوا ذلك فلم المخالفة لإجماعهم؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن لم يتكلَّموا فلِمَ تَرْكُ السُّكوت؟! واقتحام علم الغيب المسدود؟! بميتافيزقا علم الكلام المردود؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ألَا يَسَع الشيخ أن يسكت كما سكتوا؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن قيل له: أتقوم بالله الحوادث؟ أوهل كل حادث مخلوقًا؟ فواجبٌ عليه أن يقول: لا أثبت ولا أنفي! ويسكت كما سكتوا (أيضًا على طريقته في سكوتهم)!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا شكَّ أن الحقَّ لمن طلبه من نصوص الكتاب والسُّنَّة (وكلام أئمَّة السنَّة) على إثبات أنَّ صفات الله تعالى قديمة النَّوع حادثة الأفراد والآحاد، وكلام السَّلف في هذا كثير مبذول.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن جملة الأدلة الدَّالة عليها تلك الآية التي صدَّر بها ابن عقيل إشادته للشوكاني لأجل كلامه السابق فيها، وهي قوله تعالى: (ما يأتيهم من ذكر من ربِّهم محدث).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا قوله: 



> ومن جزم بأن القرآن مخلوق لزمه أن القرآن خالق؛ إذْ لا ثالثَ مرفوعٌ بين خالق ومخلوق



فهذه قسمة إجباريَّة قهريَّة، وإلزامٌ يما لا يلزم! وقد تقدَّم الرَّد عليه في ردِّ الشيخ البرَّاك حين قال:



> الواجب الجزم بأن القرآن ليس بخالق، بل الله هو الخالق، والجزم بأن القرآن غير مخلوق؛ فإنه كلام الله، وكلامه سبحانه من صفاته، وليس شيء من صفاته مخلوقاً، ولهذا عُبِّر عن مذهب أهل السنة في القرآن بأنه كلام الله منزل غير مخلوق، منه بدأ وإليه يعود، وقد أجاب الأئمة -رحمهم الله-، كعلي بن الحسين وجعفر بن محمد وابن المبارك وابن مهدي حين سُئلوا عن القرآن، أجابوا بقولهم: إن القرآن ليس بخالق ولا مخلوق، كما نقله عنهم اللالكائي في شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة (ج:2 ص: 264 وما بعدها)، وذكر البيهقي في كتاب الاعتقاد (ص: 102) أن هذا «هو مذهب كافة أهل العلم قديماً وحديثاً، وذكر أسامي أئمتهم وكبرائهم الذين صرحوا بهذا، ورأوا استتابة من قال بخلافه» اهـ.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا قول الشيخ ابن عقيل:



> وجاءت هذه الشبهة من بدعة أخرى هي الثنائية بين الذات والصفات، وهذه الثنائية لا تصح في حق الله سبحانه؛ لأنه لم يحدث له صفة لم تكن له؛ فيقال: إنها مضافة إلى الذات.. وإنما الثنائية في حق المخلوق الذي يعلم بعد جهل، ويقرأ ويكتب بعد أمية، وينمو بعد ضعف؛ فهذا استجدت له صفات مضافة إلى نفسه



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهذه الاتحادية بين الذات (أوالنفس) والصفات بهذا السِّياق ما قال بها إلَّا أهل البدع؛ يرومون بها نفي قيام الصفات به، ويدَّعون أنَّ إثباتها يفيد تعدُّد الواجب وتكثُّره.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والواجب الاستفصال عند الجواب عن السؤال: هل الصفة عين الموصوف أم هي غيره؟
فيقال: ما تقصد بالغيرية وعدمها؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهو مبحث مبذول أيضًا ولا داعي لإيضاح الواضحات!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهي لصيقة بالمسألة التي يسمِّيها أهل البدع بـ«حلول الحوادث»، وهل تقوم بالله الصفات في وقت دون وقت، وهذا الكلام فيه مبذول والوقوف عليه من كلام الأئمَّة ميسور أيضًا!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا كلامه عن خطأ إطلاق (الذات) على (النَّفْس) من جهة اللُّغة فلا ينبني عليه كبير أثر!
بل الواجب إثبات التَّفرقة بين صفاتٍ تقوم بنفْسه تعالى وبين نفْسه تعالى، من حيث إنَّ الصِّفة غير الموصوف، فالعلم ليس هو العالم، والسمع ليس هو السميع.. الخ !
ومن قال بالاتحاد بينهما فهو من أعظم الناس سفسطة وبطلانه ظاهر من بداهة العقول قبل نص المنقول!
وهو يمهِّد لكفر وزندقة أهل وحدة الوجود الذين يقولون: إنَّ الواجب هو القديم! والتعدُّد وهمٌ! وما ثمَّ غير!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يتبع إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو الفداء

لا فُض فوك يا شيخ عدنان، كتب الله أجرك ورفع قدرك.

----------


## أبو الفداء

والعجيب أن الشيخ ابن عقيل يغفل عن أن كلامه هذا في مسألة الإجماع السكوتي يجري على خلاف أصول مذهبه  الظاهري!! فالظاهرية لا يقولون بالإجماع السكوتي أصلا، ولا يسلكون ذاك المسلك في الترجيح الذي في قوله (يساوي العلم بالعدم)!!
قال ابن حزم في الإحكام ( 4 / 182 ): ( .. قولكم إنكم  تقولون ذلك إذا  انتشر قول طائفة من الصحابة أو من بعدهم فقالوا ههنا فمن  هذا نسألكم : من  أين علمتم بانتشار ذلك القول ؟ ومن أين قطعتم بأنه لم يبق  صاحب من الجن  والإنس إلا علمه ولا يفتي في شرق الأرض ولا غربها عالم إلا  وقد بلغه ذلك  القول فهذه أعجوبة ثانية وسوأة من السوءات لا يجيزها إلا  ممخرق يريد أن  يطبق عين الشمس نصرا لتقليده وتمشية لمقولته المنحلة عما  قريب ثم يندب حين  لا تنفعها الندامة .
والكذبة الأخرى قولكم : فلم ينكروها فحتى لو صح  لكم أنهم كلهم علموها فمن  أين قطعتم بأنهم لم ينكروها وأنهم رضوها وهذه طامة أخرى) انتهى.
قلت فكيف إذا وقعت تلك "الطامة" الاستدلالية - على مذهبهم - في أصل من أصول الاعتقاد عظيم؟؟

----------


## أبو القاسم

الحمد لله..والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
هناك فرق بين الاحتجاج بالإجماع السكوتي ..واستدلال الظاهري ابن عقيل
فدلالة الأول:لزوم المجتهدين الصمت بعد علمهم بمقالة أحد العلماء مما يدل على الإقرار عند من يعتبر بهذا الإجماع
والثاني الذي يناضل عنه الظاهري:أنه لم يقل أحد قط ولا تكلم به من الصحابة..ففرق بين الأمرين, وليس هذا دفاعا عنه -معاذ الله-فإني أعلم بطلان كلامه مثلما أني انطق..
--
وأشير إلى قوله ان الإمام ابن تيمية وابن القيم من أكثر المتحدثين عن أنفسهم..
وحسب القاريء مقارنة عجلى بين الطريقتين بإمرار النظر عليهما, فإنه لن يخلو أحد من التكلم عن موقف مر به لتقرير فائدة معينة أو الاعتبار بعظة..
ولا يفوتني الإشادة بما كتبه الشيخ عدنان وفقه الله تعالى

----------


## كمال يسين

السلام عليكم
اسمحوا لي بتدخل خفيف



> وقد سكت الكتاب والسنة عن أمور باطلةٍ كثيرة أُحدِثت بعد عهد التنزيل، والقول بها مضاد صراحة لما أثبت فيهما، فهل نتوقف عن نفيها بحجة عدم ورود نفيها فيهما؟!


هل فعلا الكتاب و السنة سكت عن أمور باطلة؟
فما كان باطلا بينه الله عز و جل, و أمرنا باجتنابه, و إلا كيف سنعرف أنه باطل , إذا لم يبينه الله عز و جل لنا؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> هل فعلا الكتاب و السنة سكت عن أمور باطلة؟
> فما كان باطلا بينه الله عز و جل, و أمرنا باجتنابه, و إلا كيف سنعرف أنه باطل , إذا لم يبينه الله عز و جل لنا؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سياق كلامي ظاهر في مرادي بتفاصيل الباطل وأفراده.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكيفية معرفة بطلانه تعرف أيضًا على سياق كلامي السابق من حيث أنَّ:



> القول بها مضاد صراحة لما أثبت فيهما

----------


## أبو الفداء

> هناك فرق بين الاحتجاج بالإجماع السكوتي ..واستدلال الظاهري ابن عقيل
> فدلالة الأول:لزوم المجتهدين الصمت بعد علمهم بمقالة أحد العلماء مما يدل على الإقرار عند من يعتبر بهذا الإجماع
> والثاني الذي يناضل عنه الظاهري:أنه لم يقل أحد قط ولا تكلم به من الصحابة..ففرق بين الأمرين, وليس هذا دفاعا عنه -معاذ الله-فإني أعلم بطلان كلامه مثلما أني انطق..


بارك الله فيكم.. أنا أدري أنك لا تدافع عن الشيخ عفا الله عنه. لكن هذا الذي علمتُه بالأحمر من كلامك، من جنس ما يصنعه ابن عقيل ههنا. (ابتسامة)
فحقيقة كلامه: إن الصحابة وقفوا على القول بخلق القرءان في زمانهم واختاروا التوقف فيه، والدليل على ذلك أنه لم يُنقل لنا شيء عنهم فيه، لا موافقة ولا مخالفة، وبالتالي فعلينا أن نتوقف نحن أيضا فلا نقبل ولا نرد قول من يزعم أن القرءان مخلوق! الشيخ يصرح - فيما ظهر لي وللإخوة - بأن مذهب الصحابة السكوت توقفا، فلازم ذلك أن القول بالخلق قد ظهر في زمانهم ولكنهم أمسكوا عن الكلام فيه وآثروا التوقف! وهذا حقيقته ألا تنكر أنت اليوم لا على القائل بالخلق ولا على القائل بخلافه، وهو ما يطالبنا به الشيخ بدعوى أن هذا ما أجمع الصحابة عليه، فما دليله على هذا الإجماع المزعوم؟ قوله إنهم سكتوا! إذ لم يُنقل إلينا نص على هذا التوقف. فهذا ضرب من ضروب الاستدلال بالإجماع السكوتي ولا شك. فالإلزام هنا في طريقة الاستدلال التي اتكأ عليها الشيخ، لا في الدلالة نفسها.
والعجيب أنه يأتى به بعد ذلك بتقرير لأقوال المتكلمين الذين يصرح في نفس المقال بالنكير عليهم، ليوحي إلى القارئ بأن الكلام محتمل، وبأن القولين متقاربين في المسألة، وأن الصحابة ما أمسكوا إلا لهذا: التوقف في الأمر!!
فأنا إنما أردت إلزامه بمذهبه في النظر، وأن أصوله الظاهرية تمنعه من  أن يأتينا بقوله إن عدم نقل الخلاف عنهم في هذه المسألة لازمه إثبات السكوت - ومن ثمّ التوقف - مع وجود المقتضى للخلاف، وهذا واضح إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو الفداء

والحاصل أن الشيخ هداه الله لما وجد أن المنقول عن الصحابة في المسألة لا  يسعفه، ذهب إلى ادعاء إجماعهم على الإمساك عن الخوض فيها، ليلزمنا نحن الآن  بالتوقف فيها كما توقفوا - بزعمه - للعجز عن معرفة أي القولين هو الصواب،  وهذا مخالف لمذهب الظاهرية في طرائق الاستدلال كما تقدم النقل عن ابن حزم  رحمه الله.
مع أنه قد ورد الخبر عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما بالنهي عن قول القائل في نداء الله (يا رب القرءان) (أخرجه الطبراني وغيره) وفيه أن ابن عباس كان في جنازة ، فلما وضع الميت في لحده  قام رجل فقال : اللهم رب القرآن اغفر له . فوثب إليه ابن عباس فقال : « مه  ، القرآن منه » فزاد الرجل في حديثه فقال ابن عباس : القرآن كلام الله ليس  بمربوب ، منه خرج وإليه يعود)
وأنا أدري أن الشيخ ابن عقيل هداه الله يرى أنه لم يصح شيء عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم في هذه المسألة، وإنما سقت هذا الأثر ههنا من باب الاستئناس، فإن المستدل بالإجماع السكوتي، أو بدليل يراه في طبقة الإجماع السكوتي ودرجته كما هو صنيع الشيخ ههنا، يلزمه - عقلا - لوجود هذا الأثر أن يمسك عن ذلك الاستدلال، فإن هذا الأثر وإن كان ضعيفا عنده، فإنه أقوى درجة في الدلالة مما يذهب إليه من ادعاء الإجماع على التوقف لعدم المنقول! 
فنرجو أن يرجع الشيخ إلى لزوم مذهبه في النظر وأن يترك تلك السبيل المعوجة، و"يسكت" عن دعوى الإجماع الباطلة تلك، والله الهادي.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الحمدلله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على نبيه وصحبه وآله ومن تبعه، وبعد..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قبل المتابعة أنبِّه على أنَّ تعقباتي على كلام الشيخ أبي عبدالرحمن ابن عقيل الظَّاهري ليست مناقشات علميَّة تفصيليَّة، بذكر المسألة وأدلَّة الطرفين ثم النقض وبيان وجهه.. الخ؛ بل مجرَّد تنبيه إلى الخطأ، وبيان الصواب الذي جانب الشيخ، على وجه الإجمال!
إذ المراد من التعقُّبات تجلية مذهب الشيخ الاعتقادي المضاهي والمطابق من وجوهٍ مذهب الجهمية والمعتزلة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد أشرت مرَّات عدَّة إلى أنَّ تفصيل القول فيما خالف فيه ومناقشة الأدلَّة مبذولٌ ميسورٌ الوقوف عليه من كتب أهل العلم سلفًا وخلفًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد يحصل شيءٌ من التفصيل (اضطرارًا) لحال كلام الشيخ الذي سرد جملة شبهات وردَّد عدَّة حجج لأهل الباطل في عدة أسطر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ودعوى الشيخ سلفيَّتَه في مسألة كبيرةٍ كهذه مع بنائه اختياراته (المناقضة لتلك الدعوى) على قواعد أهل البدع و(شبهاتهم) = لا يخرج عن مجرَّد الدَّعوى التي تبطل بمجرَّد التَّنبيه على هذه التعقُّبات المجملة. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الشيخ ابن عقيل:



> ومن جزم بأن القرآن غير مخلوق وليس عنده غير علم الكلام المذموم فهو في موقف التأويل...



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقدَّمت الإشارة إلى أنَّ من قال بأنَّ القرآن غير مخلوقٍ من السَّلف لم يكن دليلهم علم الكلام المذموم! بل الإقرارُ بأنَّه كلامه هو تعالى، وكلامُه صفةٌ له، وصفاته كذاته (أونفسه) غير مخلوقه = يناقض كونه مخلوقًا، فكون صفاته قامت به يناقض كونها مخلوقة؛ إذ لا تقوم به المخلوقات.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذه قضيَّة بدهيَّة لا ينبغي إعادة الجدل القديم حولها.
إذ يُقال: هل قام به هذا الكلام أم لم يقم به؟
فإن قام به فلا يخلو: إمَّا أن يكون مخلوقًا أولا يكون، والأول باطلٌ قطعًا؛ إذ لا تقوم به المخلوقات باتِّفاق بيننا وبينكم! فأوجب نفي المخلوقيَّة عنه لزومًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال:



> كما أن الخالق ينزل ولا يُنزِّله أحد، ولا ارتباط بين (مُنَزَّل)، و(غير مخلوق)؛ لأن الله ينزِّل مطراً وملائكة...



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كأنَّ كلام الشيخ هكذا: «كما أنَّ الخالق ينزِّله..» يعني: القرآن؛ كما يظهر من سياق كلامه التالي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن كان كذلك فشُبهة الخلط بين ما ينزِّله الله من المخلوقات كالأمطار والملائكة وغيرهما، وبين ما ينزِّله من كلامه = منتزعةٌ أيضًا من ورثة الجهميَّة في القول بخلق القرآن، وهم المعتزلة، والشَّيخ ابن عقيل هداه الله للحقِّ يردِّد شبهات القوم، مناوئًا بذلك مذهب السَّلف وأهل الحديث والسُّنَّة، الذين أثبت مخالفوهم في كتبهم المنثورة هذا المذهب لهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والعجب أنَّ الشيخ ابن عقيلٍ ينازع ابن تيمية وابن القيِّم في الإصابة للحق، بل ينازع من ينسب ما يخالفه في العقيدة من مسائل إلى السلف = ويدَّعي أنَّ ما عليه من الباطل (الوقف في خلق القرآن) هو مذهب الصَّحابة مع بناء مذهبه على شبهات القوم الذين يخالفون السَّلف في المنتزع والاستدلال!
وكلٌّ يدَّعي وصلًا بليلى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وليلى لا تقرُّ لهم بذاكا! :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما أشبهه بزعم الأشاعرة، من أنَّ ما هم عليه من التعطيل هو مذهب السَّلف، في الحين الذين يزعمون فيه أنَّ ما هم عليه أعلم وأحكم ممَّا عند السَّلف!
ثم هم يقولون في أواخر أبيات منظومة الجوهرة التي خالفوا فيها السَّلف في العقيدة:
وكلُّ خيرٍ في اتِّباع من سَلَف  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكلٌّ شرٍّ في ابتداعِ من خلف! :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقول الشيخ:



> كما أن الخالق ينزل ولا يُنزِّله أحد، ولا ارتباط بين (مُنَزَّل)، و(غير مخلوق)؛ لأن الله ينزِّل مطراً وملائكة.. ولا ارتباط بين ذينك وبين (منه بدأ وإليه يعود)؛ فكل شيئ ابتداؤه من الله، ومآله إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى والمخلوق يُنَزَّل، كما أن القرآن له بداية ونهاية بين دِفَّتي المصحف



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالجواب عن هذه الشُّبهة معروف أيضًا: وأنَّ إنزال القرآن في النصوص جاء مقيَّدًا أنَّه إنزال من عند الله؛ فقد قال تعالى: (تنزيل الكتاب من الله)، وقال تعالى: (فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله)، وقال تعالى: (يعلمون أنه منزل من ربك بالحق)، وقال تعالى: (قل نزله روح القدس من ربك بالحق)، ونحوها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإمَّا إنزال المطر فإنَّه مقيدٌ بنزوله من السماء، قال تعالى: (أنزل من السماء ماء)، أومن المُزْن: (أأنتم أنزلتموه من المزن أم نحن المنزلون)، أومن المعصرات: (وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا ورود إنزال الحديد والأنعام في النُّصوص فإنَّه مطلقٌ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكيف يشتبه هذا الإنزال بذاك الإنزال؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا مسألة تأويل قوله: (منه بدأ وإليه يعود) فمستند أهل السُّنَّة في كونه بدأ التكلُّم به من الله: النصوص الدالة على تنزيله من عنده، وكذا الأحاديث الواردة في خصوص ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والتَّسليم (أوالشَّك أوالتوقُّف) في بطلان قول من يدَّعي عدم نزول الكتاب من عنده تعالى، وأنَّه تكلَّم به على الحقيقة، أوأنَّه كلام الله ولكن لا يدلُّ التنزيل من عنده باللُّزوم على أنَّه كذلك ولا ارتباط بينهما في ذلك = يوافق باللُّزوم ما ادَّعاه المشركون من بشريَّته وتكذيب نسبته للرَّب تعالى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسياق الآيات التالية يدلِّل بوضوح على التلازم والارتباط بين التنزيل ونسبة التكلُّم به إليه، وذلك في قوله: (وإذا بدَّلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزِّل قالوا إنَّما أنت مفتر بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قل نزَّله روح القدس من ربك بالحق ليثبت الذين آمنوا وهدى وبشرى للمسلمين  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولقد نعلم أنَّهم يقولون إنَّما يعلِّمه بشرٌ لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجميٌّ وهذا لسان عربيٌّ مبين).
وكذا سياق الآيات السابق سردها تدلٌّ على ذلك بجلاء، خلافًا لما ذهب إليه الشيخ هداه الله!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يتبع إن شاء الله..

----------


## شذى الجنوب

جزى الله الشيخين الفاضلين (أبا الفداء والشيخ عدنان بخاري) خير الجزاء وبارك في علمهما ووفقهما للذب عن العقيدة ورد شبهات المخالفين.
وعجيب والله قياس ابن عقيل إنزل القرآن على إنزال المطر وإنزال الحديد ونحوها من المخلوقات، وكأن الشبهة الإعتزالية تخللت إلى نفسه، وبين الإنزالين فرق كما ذكر ذلك شيخنا الكريم عدنان بخاري، مع أن مثل هذه العبارات مستعملة حتى في كلام العرب، فيقول القائل أرسلت فلان لفلان بكلامي، أو بما لدي من كلام ولا يفهم منه أن كلامه شيء مجسد مستقل عنه. 
ويقول المرء خرجت مني كلمة كذا ولا يفهم منه السامع أنها - اي الكلمة- ذات جرم وأنها منفصلة عن قائلها!!

أجدد شكري للشيخين الفاضلين فقد أعدت قراءة ردودهما عدة مرات وفي كل مرة أجد فوائد غير التي في القراءة السابقة.

----------


## عبد الكريم آل عبد الله

*ابن عقيل و الوقوف على الثلج*      يأبى  ابن عقيل - وهو في معترك المنايا- إلا مخالفة الدليل, وسلوك غير سبيل  المؤمنين,فنبش ما اندرس من بدعة الواقفية , واحتذى بابن الثلجي- أول من قال  بالوقف في القرآن- وتأسى به في الرعونة وسوء الأدب والنيل من الأئمة  الكبار, فذاك الثلجي يقول عن الإمام الرباني أحمد بن حنبل : أيش قام به  أحمد ؟!...
     وقد  حكى الإمام اللالكائي (ت418هـ) مقالة السلف الصالح إن القرآن كلام الله  غير مخلوق, وأن من قال بخلقه فهو كافر, وأسندها إلى خمس مائة وخمسين إماماً  .. ثم إن الأدلة على أن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق صريحة بينة ظاهرة ,  ولذا قال الإمام أحمد عن مقالة الواقفة " سبحان الله ومن يشك في هذا ؟ " ثم  تكلم الأمام أحمد مستعظماً للشك في ذلك , فقال : " سبحان الله ! في هذا شك  ؟ قال الله تعالى : } أَلاَ لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالأَمْرُ } الأعراف 54  ففرق بين الخلق والأمر .. ولسنا نشك أن علم الله غير مخلوق , فالقرآن من علم الله , وفيه أسماء الله لا نشك أنه غير مخلوق .. "  الإبانة لابن بطة (1/293) ت : الوابل 
     وجزم  الإمام أحمد وغيره من أئمة السلف أن هذا المذهب الكاسد ( الواقفية ) إنما  هو خداع وتلبيس , وأنهم ليسوا جهمية خلقية فحسب بل هم قوم أسوأ وشرّ من  الجهمية (ينظر : المرجع السابق , والمسائل والرسائل المروية عن أحمد  للأحمدي 1/ 252) وأمر بأن يفرق بين الواقف وزوجه , بل جزم الإمام أحمد بكفر  الواقفة فقال : " الواقفي لا تشكن في كفره "      ( انظر المراجع السابقة , وأصول اللالكائي 2/ 329)
     ومقالة الواقفة شك في أصليّ الإسلام شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله كما هو مبسوط في موضعه             ( ينظر : بيان تلبيس الجهمية 3/ 518)
     وقرر ابن تيمية – في التسعينية – أن الكثير من الواقفة يكون في الباطن مضمراً للقول المخالف  للسنة ولكن يظهر الوقف نفاقاً ومصانعة والمقصود أن مذهب الوقف يجمع الحيرة  والشك والريب , والنفاق والتلبيس والخداع , ومن كان منافقاً فليفضح , ومن  كان جاهلاً فليسأل وليتعلم , لا أن يشغب في المقال ويفجر في الخصام , وكما  قال خطيب أهل السنة ابن قتيبة " الشك لا يداوى بالوقوف , والبدعة لاتدفع  إلا بالسنة وإنما يقوى الباطل أن تبصره وتمسك عنه" الاختلاف في اللفظ 50
د. عبد العزيز آل عبد اللطيف

----------


## عمرو بسيوني

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الكريم آل عبد الله

وإياك أخي عمر,,,

----------


## ابو البراء الغزي

http://www.alabdulltif.net/index.php?option=content&task=  view&id=20975

----------


## ممعن النظر

الله المستعان 
نسأل الله ان يؤلف بين القلوب وان يجمعها على الحق والهدى
بيض الله وجه الشيخ عبدالعزيز ورفع قدره وأعلى شانه

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم..  تفصيلا لما أجملته آنفا، أقول إن ظاهر صنيع أبي عبد الرحمن ههنا يجري على وفق ما يُصطلح عليه بالإجماع السكوتي الذي ينكره الظاهرية، ولكنه ليس في الحقيقة كذلك، وإنما هو سبيل عند التأمل يخالف سائر مذاهب العقلاء في الحقيقة، وبيان ذلك في قوله عفا الله عنه:



> وإمساكهم نَفْيٌ للدعوى بأن لهم قولاً محفوظاً، وذلك في صورته عدمُ علم بأن لهم قولاً في مسألة سكتوا عنها، وهو يساوي (العلم بالعدم) بالاستقراء الحاصر في مثل مسألة القرآن؛ فمن قال: (إنما سكتوا لأن عِلْمهم محقَّق بان القرآن مخلوق جزماً)، أو قال: (إنما سكتوا لأن عِلْمهم محقَّق بأن القرآن غير مخلوق جزماً): فقد افترى عليهم بالدعوى المجرَّدة.. ومن قال: (لا ينسب لساكت قول) فقد أراحنا مِن نفسه؛ لأن الغرض نفيُ أن يكون لهم قول في هذه المسألة في أمر غيبي يتعلق بالرب سبحانه؛ فلما اختلف مَن بعد السلف وجدنا اختلافَهم مُحَرَّماً بإجماع السلف الأول، ولا يسعنا إلا سكوتهم


 قلت:  في هذا الكلام مغالطات واضحة، فإن كان يرى أن عدم النقل عن الصحابة في المسألة يلزم منه عدم القول فيها، فإن هذا يهدم دعواه الإجماع على (التوقف) و(السكوت) و(الإمساك)، إذ التوقف حقيقته العلم بقول منتشر أو بخلاف واقع واختيار التوقف فيه والإمساك عنه، فكيف يجتمع زعمه بأنهم أجمعوا على الإمساك، وتقريره أن الخلاف لم يظهر إلا بعد عصرهم؟؟ إن كان لم يظهر إلا بعد عصرهم، فعلى هذا يلزمه ألا قول لهم فيه ولا إجماع لا على السكوت ولا غيره! فلا حجة له في شيء من أمرهم في تلك المسألة البتة!! وإن كان قد ظهر الخلاف في عصرهم فإما أن القائلين فيه منهم وبالتالي فالخلاف خلافهم ولا إجماع هنا، وإما أن الخلاف وقع في قوم عاصروا الصحابة ولم يكونوا هم منهم، فمن في زمن الصحابة كان يختلف في تلك المسألة على هذين القولين، ولم يكن الصحابة منهم، حتى يقال إن الصحابة بمجموعهم قد اختاروا الإمساك عن الخلاف فيها وترك كلا القولين جميعا؟؟؟  فالحاصل أن الإجماع الذي يدعيه الشيخ هنا ضرب من ضروب الإجماع سكوتي من حيث أنه يريد أن ينسب ذلك المذهب (الإمساك عن القول في المسألة) إلى مجموعهم لعدم النقل عنهم بشيء البتة، وهذا ظاهره خلاف أصول الظاهرية كما أسلفت! ولكن إن كان الشيخ يقول إنهم أجمعوا على التوقف في المسألة، فكيف وهي لم تظهر أصلا في زمانهم حتى يتوقفوا أو يتكلموا فيها؟ فهنا مورد التناقض في كلام الشيخ! إذ هو يعد العدم هنا إجماعا، يُحتج به على المخالفين من كلا الفريقين في المسألة، ويطالب كلا الفريقين جميعا بموجبه بالتوقف وسلوك ذلك المذهب: الإمساك عن النكير على القولين، تأسيا بالصحابة كما يدعي! وهنا تناقض آخر، حيث يقرر أنه لا يجوز القول أصلا لا بهذا ولا بذاك، ثم ينتصر لبعض مسائل المتكلمين – الذين ينكر عليهم ضمنا – ثم يأتي ليقول:  


> وما تقرؤه تقليداً في المصادر من تكفير من توقَّف، وتكفير من قال لفظي مخلوق؛ بجعله جهمياً: فذلك أمر عظيم جداً، وقول بلا برهان


 فأي القولين بلا برهان عنده؟ القول الذي أنكر هنا النكير عليه، أم النكير والتكفير نفسه؟ فإن المتوقف ليس له أن يفرض رأيه في الخلاف أصلا - إذ هو لا رأي له! - ولا أن يقول هذا أمر عظيم وهذا قول شنيع وهذا كذا!! وإلا فما حقيقة التوقف عنده وما معناه؟ فالحاصل أن الذي يسميه توقفا ليس إلا تسويغا للخلاف ولكلا القولين جميعا، وليس توقفا، وهذا ما يزعم إجماع الصحابة عليه، والله المستعان.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

جزاكم الله خيرا، وخاصة الشيخين عدنان وأبي الفداء على ما بينا.
ولا شك أن في كلام أبي عبد الرحمن باطل وبغي، ونزول إلى ما لا يليق، ولولا أن الشيخ البراك حفظه الله رجا أن لا يدافع عنه، ولا يتكلم إلا في المسالة العلمية، لكان لي مع كلامه مع الشيخ شأن آخر.
كما أن كلامه عن الإمام ابن تيمية وابن القيم في مواضع يدل إما على جهل بتراثهم، وأنه يهذي بما لا يدري، أو يدل على بغي وظلم، وربما اجتمعا. 
قال أبو عبد الرحمن الظاهري 



> ومن المتأخرين القاضي الشوكاني والمقبلي، ومن السالفين الكرابيسي رحمهم الله وهم من هم علماً وورعاً وفضلاً أوجبوا التوقف، والأمر ليس من قطعيات الشريعة، فهل يحل تكفيرهم؟


علمهم وورعهم لا يقدم في المسألة العلمية شيئا، إذ ليس من شرط وقوع الغلط تخلفها.
أما كونه ليس من قطعيات الشريعة فباطل، وهو محل النزاع.
أما تكفيرهم بأعيانهم فخارج عن موضوع البحث؛ إذ ليس من شرط كون القول كفرا؛ إن يكفر مخالفه.
أخيرا : هؤلاء الثلاثة ليسوا من أهل التحقيق في هذا الباب، بل بعضهم قد تكلم فيه كلاما شديدا، كما سيأتي .
ويقال: أتصرخ بهؤلاء الثلاثة أن وافقوا قولك؟!، فأين أئمة العلم والدين من وقت التابعين إلى يومنا هذا من السلف والخلف، أكانوا على ضلال وجهل وظلم وبغي إذ تكلموا في هذا وبدعوا مخالفه ؟!
سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم.

وهذا كلام للأئمة في حسن الكرابيسي كنت قد جمعته قديما:
بعض الكلام على حسين الكرابيسي 
السنة للإمام عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد 1/165-166 : 
سمعت أبي يقول: من قال: لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق هذا كلام سوء رديء ، وهو كلام الجهمية ، قلت له: إن الكرابيسي يقول هذا ، 
فقال: كذب هتكه الله الخبيث ، وقال: قد خلف هذا بشرا المريسي .. 
قال: سألته عن الكرابيسي حسين هل رأيته يطلب الحديث ؟ 
فقال: ما أعرفه ، وما رأيته يطلب الحديث ،
قلت: فرأيته عند الشافعي ببغداد ؟ فقال: ما رأيته ، ولا أعرفه ،
فقلت: إنه يزعم أنه كان يلزم يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن سعد ؟
فقال: ما رأيته عند يعقوب بن إبراهيم ، ولا غيره ، وما أعرفه . 
وسألت أبا ثور إبراهيم بن خالد الكلبي عن حسين الكرابيسي ؟
فتكلم فيه بكلام سوء رديء ، وسألته هل كان يحضر معكم عند الشافعي ـ رحمه الله ـ ؟ 
فقال: هو يقول لنا ذلك ، وأما أنا فلا أعرف ذلك ، أو نحو هذا من الكلام .
قال: وسألت الحسن بن محمد الزعفراني عن حسين الكرابيسي ؟
فقال نحو مقالة أبي ثور ، وقال لي حسن في اختلافه إلى الشافعي ـ رحمه الله ـ مثل قول أبي ثور. 
قال ابن عدي في الكامل 2/365: 
حدثنا بن أبي عصمة ثنا أحمد بن أبي يحيى قال: سمعت أبا نصر بن عبد المجيد يسأل أحمد بن حنبل ، فقال: تعرف حسين الكرابيسي ؟ 
فقال: لا أعرفه عافاك الله ، فقال: يا أبا عبد الله يزعم أنه كان يناظرك عند الشافعي ، وكان معكم عند يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن سعد ! فقال: لا أعرفه بالحديث ، ولا بغيره.
وقال أيضا : أنا أحمد بن حفص السعدي قال سئل أحمد بن حنبل ـ يعني وهو حاضر ـ عن البلخي ، وأصحابه ، والكرابيسي ، ومن يقول: لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق ؟
فقال أحمد : كل يدور على رأي جهم .
طبقات الحنابلة 1/84
وقال أبو طالب أخبروني عن الكرابيسي أنه ذكر قول الله ( اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا ) قال: لو أكمل لنا ديننا ما كان هذا الاختلاف ! فقال: ـ يعني أحمد بن حنبل ـ هذا الكفر صراحا.
وطبقات الحنابلة1/88:
أحمد بن أبي بكر بن حماد المقرىء نقل عن إمامنا أشياء منها ؛ قال: 
سألت أبا عبدالله عن حسين الكرابيسي ؟ فقال: جهمي.
وطبقات الحنابلة 1/149:
قال المروذي قلت لأبي عبدالله: إن الكرابيسي يقول: من لم يقل لفظه بالقرآن مخلوق = فهو كافر ! فقال: بل هو الكافر .
وقال ثار بشر المريسي ، وخلفه حسين الكرابيسي ، وقال لي: هذا قد تجهم وأظهر الجهمية ينبغي أن يحذر عنه ، وعن كل من اتبعه . 
وقال إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن هانىء مسائله 2/154: 
سمعت أبا عبدالله يقول: أخزى الله الكرابيسي ، لا يجالس ، ولا يكلم ، ولا تكتب كتبه ، ولا يجالس من يجالسه ، وذكره بكلام كثير . وهو في طبقات الحنابلة 1/286 .

قال الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخه 8/64:
أخبرنا الحسن بن أبي بكر ، أخبرنا أبو سهل أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن زياد القطان ، حدثنا جعفر الطيالسي قال: قال يحيى بن معين: ـ وقيل له إن حسينا الكرابيسي يتكلم في أحمد بن حنبل ـ قال: ما أحوجه أن يضرب .
أخبرنا محمد بن الحسين القطان ، حدثنا أبو سهل بن زياد حدثنا جعفر بن أبي عثمان الطيالسي قال سمعت يحيى بن معين: ـ وقيل له إن حسينا الكرابيسي يتكلم في أحمد بن حنبل ـ فقال: ومَن حسين الكرابيسي لعنه الله ! إنما يتكلم في الناس أشكالهم ينطل حسين ، ويرتفع أحمد .
قال جعفر: ينطل يعني: ينزل ، وهو الدردي الذي في أسفل الدن . 
وهو في طبقات الحنابلة 1/335
قال الخطيب في تأريخ بغداد 8/66:
أخبرنا علي بن أحمد بن محمد بن بكران الفوي ـ بالبصرة ـ حدثنا الحسن بن محمد بن عثمان الفسوي ، حدثنا يعقوب بن سفيان ، حدثنا الفضل بن زياد قال: وسألت أبا عبد الله عن الكرابيسي وما أظهره ؟
فكلح وجهه ، ثم أطرق ، ثم قال: هذا قد أظهر رأي جهم ، قال الله تعالى (وإن أحد من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله) فممن يسمع ؟!
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"فله الأمان حتى يسمع كلام الله". إنما جاء بلاؤهم من هذه الكتب التي وضعوها تركوا آثار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ، وأقبلوا على هذه الكتب .
قال ابن أبي يعلى في الطبقات1/461 :
أنبأنا أبو الحسين بن المهتدي بالله ، عن أبي الحسين بن أخي ميمي ، قال: أخبرنا علي بن محمد الموصلي ، حدثنا موسى بن محمد الغساني ، حدثنا شاهين بن السَّميدع قال: سمعت أبا عبدالله أحمد بن حنبل يقول: الحسين الكرابيسي عندنا كافر. وبحر الدم ص515 .
وقال ابن أبي يعلى في الطبقات 2/281:
أخبرنا المبارك ، أخبرنا عبد العزيز الأزجي ، قال: أخبرنا أحمد بن عبدالعزيز بن يحيى بن صبيح ، حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن الحسن بن هارون بن بَدينا قال: سألت أبا عبدالله أحمد بن حنبل ـ رضي الله عنه ـ فقلت له: يا أبا عبدالله أنا رجل من أهل الموصل ، والغالب على أهل بلدنا الجهمية ، ومنهم أهل سنة نفر يسير يحبونك ، وقد وقعت مسألة الكرابيسي ، ففتنهم قول الكرابيسي: لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق. فقال لي أبو عبدالله: إياك وإياك وهذا الكرابيسي لا تكلمه ، ولا تكلم من يكلمه ـ أربع مرار ، أو خمسا ـ إلا أن في كتابي أربعا ، فقلت يا أبا عبدالله: فهذا القول عندك ، وما نشأ منه يرجع إلى قول جهم ؟ قال: هذا كله من قول جهم .
رواه ابن عدي في الكامل 3/241 عن محمد بن الحسن به ، وهو في تأريخ بغداد 8/65 .

طبقات الحنابلة 2/553:
[نقل من كتاب الخلال] قال أخبرني علي بن الحسن بن هارون ، قال حدثني محمد بن أبي هارون الوراق ، قال : سمعت يعقوب بن إبراهيم الدورقي قال: سألت أحمد بن حنبل عن أبي ثور ، وحسين الكرابيسي ؟ فقال: متى كان هؤلاء من أهل العلم ؟ متى كان هؤلاء من أهل الحديث ؟ متى كان هؤلاء يضعون للناس الكتب ؟ . وبحر الدم ص488 .
وقال الخطيب أيضا 8/66: 
أخبرنا محمد بن عمر النرسي أخبرنا أبو بكر الشافعي حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن مظفر قال: حدثني أبو طالب قال : سمعت أبا عبد الله ـ يعني أحمد بن حنبل ـ يقول: مات بشر المريسي ، وخلفه حسين الكرابيسي.
أخبرنا علي بن طلحة المقرئ أخبرنا محمد بن العباس الخزاز حدثنا أبو مزاحم موسى بن عبيد الله بن يحيى بن خاقان قال: قال لي عمي: وسألته ـ يعني أحمد بن حنبل ـ عن الكرابيسي ؟ فقال: مبتدع .
أخبرنا علي بن أبي علي ، حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الله الدوري ، حدثنا محمد بن أحمد بن يعقوب بن شيبة بن الصلت قال: سمعت أبا البختري عبد الله بن محمد بن شاكر يقول: سمعت حسينا الكرابيسي يقول: ما خص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علياً بفضيلة إلا ، وقد شركه فيها فلان ، وفلان وجليبيب .
قال فرأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النوم فسمعته يقول: كذب ما هو كَهُم ، ولا محله كمحلهم ، ولا منزلته كمنزلتهم .
قال إبراهيم بن سعيد الجوهري قلت لأبي عبد الله : إن الكرابيسي وابن الثلجي قد تكلما ، فقال : فيم ؟ قلت: في اللفظ ، قال أحمد : اللفظ بالقرآن مخلوق ؟ ومن قال : لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق فهو جهمي . بحر الدم ص507 .
وقال أحمد في رواية أبي الحارث وسئل عن الكرابيسي إنه يقول : لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق ؟ فقال : هذا قول جهم . بحر الدم ص515 .
قال الإمام اللالكائي في شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة 1/202:
ووجدت في بعض كتب أبي حاتم محمد بن إدريس ابن المنذر الحنظلي الرازي ـ رحمه الله ـ مما سُمع منه يقول: مذهبنا واختيارنا اتباع رسول الله وأصحابه والتابعين ومن بعدهم بإحسان ، وترك النظر في موضع بدعهم والتمسك بمذهب أهل الأثر مثل: أبي عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل وإسحاق بن إبراهيم وأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام والشافعي ولزوم الكتاب والسنة والذب عن الأئمة المتبعة لآثار السلف ، واختيار ما اختاره أهل السنة من الأئمة في الأمصار مثل :مالك بن أنس في المدينة الأوزاعي بالشام والليث بن سعد بمصر وسفيان الثوري وحماد بن زياد بالعراق من الحوادث مما لا يوجد فيه رواية عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة والتابعين ، وترك رأي الملبسين المموهين المزخرفين الممخرقين الكذابين ، وترك النظر في كتب الكرابيسي ، ومجانبة من يناضل عنه من أصحابه ، وشاجر [دونه] مثل: داود الأصبهاني ، وأشكاله ، ومتبعيه .اهـ 
وفي لسان الميزان 2/563: وذكر بن أبي حاتم : من عدة طرق ، 
عن أحمد: أنه رمى الكرابيسي برأي جهم ، وكذا عن أحمد بن صالح المصري ، وأحمد ، ويعقوب الدورقيين ، وأبي ثور ، وأبي همام الوليد بن شجاع ، والزعفراني ، وأحمد بن سنان في آخرين . اهـ .
قال ابن حبان في الثقات 8/189:
عن حسين الكرابيسي : وكان ممن جمع وصنف ممن يحسن الفقه ، والحديث ولكن أفسده قلة عقله! فسبحان من رفع من شاء بالعلم اليسير حتى صار علما يقتدى به ، ووضع من شاء مع العلم الكثير حتى صار لا يلتفت إليه .
قال ابن رجب في شرح العلل2/806: 
وقد تسلط كثير ممن يطعن في أهل الحديث عليهم بذكر شيء من هذه العلل وكان مقصوده بذلك الطعن في أهل الحديث جملة ، والتشكيك فيه ، أو الطعن في غير حديث أهل الحجاز ، كما فعله حسين الكرابيسي في كتابه الذي سماه بـ "كتاب المدلسين" ، وقد ذكر كتابه هذا للإمام أحمد فذمه ذماً شديداً ، وكذلك أنكره عليه أبو ثور ، وغيره من العلماء ، قال المروذي مضيت إلى الكرابيسي ، وهو إذ ذاك مستور يذب عن السنة ، ويظهر نصرة أبي عبد الله ، فقلت له: إن كتاب المدلسين يريدون أن يعرضوه على أبي عبد الله ، فأظهِرْ أنك قد ندمتَ حتى أخبر أبا عبد الله ، 
فقال لي: إن أبا عبد الله رجل صالح مثله يوفق لإصابة الحق ، وقد رضيت أن يعرض كتابي عليه ، وقال: قد سألني أبو ثور وابن عقيل ، وحبيش أن أضرب على هذا الكتاب ، فأبيتُ عليهم ، وقلت: بل أزيد فيه ولج في ذلك ، وأبى أن يرجع عنه ، فجيء بالكتاب إلى أبي عبد الله وهو لا يدري من وضع الكتاب ، وكان في الكتاب الطعن على الأعمش ، والنصرة للحسن بن صالح ، وكان في الكتاب إن قلتم: إن الحسن بن صالح كان يرى رأي الخوارج ، فهذا ابن الزبير قد خرج ! 
فلما قرىء على أبي عبد الله قال: قد هذا جمع للمخالفين ما لم يحسنوا أن يحتجوا به حذروا عن هذا ، ونهى عنه .
وقد تسلط بهذا الكتاب طوائف من أهل البدع من المعتزلة ، وغيرهم في الطعن على أهل الحديث ، كابن عباد الصاحب ونحوه ، وكذلك بعض أهل الحديث ينقل منه دسائس إما أنه يخفي عليه أمرها ، أو لا يخفى عليه في الطعن في الأعمش ونحوه .
سؤالات الحاكم للدارقطني ص143: محمد بن الفرج أبو بكر الأزرق ،لا بأس به ، من أصحاب الكرابيسي ، يطعن عليه في اعتقاده .
تاريخ بغداد 13/471
في ترجمة الوليد بن أبان الكرابيسي 
كان أعرف الناس بالكلام بعد حفص الفرد الكرابيسي ، وكان حسين الكرابيسي قد تعلم منه الكلام.

----------


## الطيب صياد

*لستُ أنبه إلى ما وقع فيه بعض الإخوان من الحطِّ على ابن عقيل الظاهري و رميه بسوء الأدب و بالرعونة، فإن الأدب محتاج إليه في جميع المستويات ...
و لكن أقول: قد بدَّع مالك بن أنس من سأل عن ( كيف استوى الرحمن ؟ ) و طرده من مجلسه و قال عنه: إنه رجل سوء، فأسألكم بالله : علام بدَّعه الإمام مالك بن أنس و جعل سؤاله عن الكيف بدعة ؟
ألم يكن مالك بن أنس قادرا على إجابته ؟
ألا ترون مالكا توقف في إجابته لما اعتبر مسألته بدعة ؟
فشأن البدعة أن تمات...
فإن دعت الحاجة إلى مجادلة أصحابها فبالقرآن و السنن و ألفاظهما ، ثم إلزام الخصم بما يلتزمه حتى يضطرب في آرائه و يخرج في ما يقصم عليه ظهره، و كل مسألة تكلم فيها أهل البدعة و الكلام لها طريقتها في صفة النقاش ، فمن سأل عن كيفية استواء الرب قيل له هذا سؤال بدعة ثم يقال له : إن الكيفية لا تعلم إلا بالرؤية للذات أو للمشابه و كلا الأمرين معدوم فلا علم لنا بالكيفية .
و من سأل عن القرآن: أمخلوق هو ؟ قيل له: هذا سؤال بدعة ، ثم يقال له: القرآن كلام الله و كلامه من فعله و نحن لا نعلم كيف يفعل الفعل حتى نصفه لك ما هو ؟ فإن قلتَ هو مخلوق فقد كفرتَ أو قلتَ هو خالق فقد أشركت أو ألحدت، 
هذا معتقدي فلا يتجرأ أحد لينسبني إلى ابن عقيل و لا غيره من غير المعصومين .
و وفق الله الجميع للخير و الهدى،، 
*

----------


## أسـامة

> *
> هذا معتقدي فلا يتجرأ أحد لينسبني إلى ابن عقيل و لا غيره من غير المعصومين 
> *


جزاك الله خيرًا على هذه.
وفيما يظهر أنك لا توافق أبي عبدالرحمن فيما ذهب إليه. وطالما أن لك علاقة بأبي عبدالرحمن، فأرجو منك "تفضلا" أن تنقل له ردود الشيوخ الفضلاء، وإن طال عليك الموضوع فعلى الأقل نرجو نقل هذه الخلاصة.



> السكوت غير التوقف، فالساكت ليس له قول، لا بالسلب ولا الإيجاب ولا التوقف.
> فسكوت الصحابة عن هذا كان لعدم المقتضي، وكلام من بعدهم كان لوجود المقتضي،  وتوقف ابن عقيل هنا ليس كسكوت الصحابة، فقوله غير قولهم، فقوله: بالتوقف،  وهم لا قول لهم.

----------


## حطّام

حفظ الله الشيخ العلامة البراك

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> وجاءت هذه الشبهة من بدعة أخرى هي الثنائية بين الذات والصفات، وهذه الثنائية لا تصح في حق الله سبحانه؛ لأنه لم يحدث له صفة لم تكن له؛ فيقال: إنها مضافة إلى الذات.. وإنما الثنائية في حق المخلوق الذي يعلم بعد جهل، ويقرأ ويكتب بعد أمية، وينمو بعد ضعف؛ فهذا استجدت له صفات مضافة إلى نفسه،


الإخوة الأكارم طلاب العلم مشرفين وغير مشرفين فهمت من المقتبس أعلاه -بصرف النظر عن قائله منعا لعودة الإخوة الظاهرية للجدل- أنه إنكار للصفات الفعلية التي يفعلها الله متى شاء، ولازم هذا من قائله أنه ينكر أصلا صفة الكلام أو أنه يسير على بدعة الأشاعرة من أن كلام الله نفسي أزلي؟؟!!
هل فهمي صحيح؟؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> الإخوة الأكارم طلاب العلم مشرفين وغير مشرفين فهمت من المقتبس أعلاه -بصرف النظر عن قائله منعا لعودة الإخوة الظاهرية للجدل- أنه إنكار للصفات الفعلية التي يفعلها الله متى شاء، ولازم هذا من قائله أنه ينكر أصلا صفة الكلام أو أنه يسير على بدعة الأشاعرة من أن كلام الله نفسي أزلي؟؟!!
> هل فهمي صحيح؟؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما فهمتيه صحيح، وقد ذكرت ذلك في تعقيبي السابق، حين قلت تعقيبًا على هذه النقطة بعينها:



> جمع الشيخ ابن عقيل الظَّاهري في هذه الجملة مجموعة بدعٍ قال بها الجهميَّة وغيرهم، ممَّن تبعهم على بعض أقوالهم كابن حزم وغيره من أئمَّة الشيخ!
>  فظاهرٌ بجلاء قوله:
> 1- بأنَّ كلَّ محدثٍ مخلوق؛ فيلزم منه وصف صفات الله بأنها مخلوقة لو أثبتنا حدوثها؛ أكان ذلك في نوعها أوآحادها، والتفرقة مردودة.
> ...
> 3- وأنَّ صفات الله أزليَّة لازمة لذاته، لا تحدث شيئًا بعد شيءٍ.
>  فظاهرٌ أنَّه يرجِّح قول أهل البدع في مسألة نفي صفات الفعل؛ بحُجَّة أنَّها حوادث تحلُّ بالخالق!
> ...
>  ولا شكَّ أن الحقَّ لمن طلبه من نصوص الكتاب والسُّنَّة (وكلام أئمَّة السنَّة) على إثبات أنَّ صفات الله تعالى قديمة النَّوع حادثة الأفراد والآحاد، وكلام السَّلف في هذا كثير مبذول.
>  ومن جملة الأدلة الدَّالة عليها تلك الآية التي صدَّر بها ابن عقيل إشادته للشوكاني لأجل كلامه السابق فيها، وهي قوله تعالى: (ما يأتيهم من ذكر من ربِّهم محدث).

----------


## أبو أيوب العتيبي

> ما فهمتيه صحيح، وقد ذكرت ذلك في تعقيبي السابق، حين قلت تعقيبًا على هذه النقطة بعينها:


بل ما فهمه غير صحيح أبدا !
و قد وضحت ماذا يقصد الإمام ابن عقيل حفظه الله بهذا القول في محاورتي مع أبي الفداء فابن عقيل سلفي العقيدة برئ من التجهم وموافقة المعتزله ولله دره من إمام و إني مقدر غيرتكم على العقيدة و أُحسن الظن بكم لكن عبارة ابن عقيل طرقت أسماعكم و لم تطرقها من قبل ففهمتم منها ما لم يقصده حفظه الله و إني على استعداد تام للمحاورة في عبارة ابن عقيل هذه و ليس القصد من ذلك المغالبة بل القصد تبرأت الإمام من هذه التهمة و إزالة اللبس الذي حدث عندكم .
و إني أكرر أن الإمام ابن عقيل سلفي العقيدة و المنهج و إليكم ما قاله حفظه الله بنصه من كتابه ابن حزم خلال ألف عام (4/ 254) : ( وزعم الكوثري بإن ابن حزم أصلح حالاً من ابن تيمية في أمور العقيدة مجازفة . إنما ابن تيمية في العقائد هو مذهب إمام أهل السنة والجماعة بإطلاق منذ عصره . أعني الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله على أن مذهب الأشعري في الأسماء والصفات خير من مذهب ابن حزم . أما مذهب أحمد في الأسماء والصفات فهو المتمحص للحق إن شاء الله ـ ولكن مذهب ابن حزم في جميع العقائد لو كان كمذهب أحمد لكان ابن حزم مفخرة الشرق والغرب وإنما ضل أبو محمد في العقائد لأنه لم يحسن تطبيق أصول الأخذبالظاهر ) انتهى

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخي الكريم.. لست على استعداد في النقاش معك عن سلفية ابن عقيل هداه الله من خلال كلامه في كتبه ههنا وهناك!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا عن المقارنة بين ابن تيمية وابن حزم في العقيدة! ولا عن الغيرة في العقيدة! ولا عن مجرَّد ترديد أن ابن عقيل سلفي أوليس بسلفي!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلامي بالتَّحديد عن مفهوم كلام ابن عقيلٍ السابق المنقول بالأعلى، وهو ظاهر لأهل الظاهر والباطن!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلام يفهمه آحاد الناس دون تأويل ولا تكلُّف، وهو يوافق الجهمية أوأذنابهم في مذهبهم في الصفات وما يتفرع عنها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلو اقتصرت على محل النقاش لبقي ردك ولم يحذف، إذ لا مجال لحرف الموضوع لغيره بارك الله فيك.

----------


## حسان الرديعان

الأخ العتيبي:

ما هي الثنائية التي لا تصح في حق الله عند الظاهري ؟

----------


## شذى الجنوب

جزاك الله خيرا شيخ عدنان.

----------


## مجلس المشرفين

حذف الاشراف ثلاث مشاركات للاخ العتيبي لانه يكتب خارج الموضوع
ويخطب في سلفية الشيخ ابن عقيل التي يرى كل الاعضاء بالدليل خلافها في مقاله المثبت فوق
فاما ان يرد كلام من تعقب على الشيخ ابن عقيل بحجة ومناقشه
واما ان يلتزم بقرار الاداره في عدم الاشغال بما لا علاقة له من الخطب العمومية والبكاء على الانصاف وخدمة العلم وغير ذلك فهذا كله لا علاقه له بالمقال محل النقاش

----------


## ابو مهند العدناني

قال ابن عقيل: ومن جزم بأن القرآن مخلوق لزمه أن القرآن خالق؛ إذْ لا ثالثَ مرفوعٌ بين خالق ومخلوق. 
صوابه: من جزم بأن القران غير مخلوق لزمه...
لكن الوفاء بموجب هذه الحجة يستلزم الجزم بكون القران مخلوقا، لأنه إذا كان القول بأن القران غير مخلوق يلزم منه كون القران خالقا، وليس هو خالقا بالاتفاق، وجب الجزم بكونه مخلوقا.
وبعبارة أخرى: إذا كان اللازم باطلا كان الملزوم باطلا.
فكيف يقول إن لازم هذا القول باطل ثم يتوقف في نفيه، فكل ما استلزم الباطل وجب إن يكون باطلا ضرورة.
وكل معتقد أفضى إلى الباطل فهو باطل قطعا.
فإذا كان القول بأن القران غير مخلوق يفضي إلى أن يكون القران خالقا، وهو باطل، فما أفضى إليه باطل.
وهو جزم بأنه يؤدي إلى الباطل ثم توقف فيه.
ثم هو يقول إن الجزم بأحد القولين من الغيب ثم يستدل على استلزام أحد القولين للمحال العقلي، والغيب الذي يجب التوقف فيه هو الذي لا يمكن نيله ببرهان شرعي أو عقلي، ولا يلزم من فرض وقوعه محال عقلي.
وهو قد أقام البرهان على استلزام أحدهما للمحال الشرعي والعقلي، وما كان مستلزما للمحال وجب القطع ببطلانه، لا التوقف فيه.
والتوقف فيه يعني: عدم جواز الجزم بأحد القولين، والتوقف مع الإقرار بكون أحد القولين مستلزما للباطل تناقض.
وجعل سنده في هذا الاستلزام هو ارتفاع الوسط الثالث، فقال:
إذْ لا ثالثَ مرفوعٌ بين خالق ومخلوق.
وصواب العبارة: إذ لا ثالث غير مرفوع بين خالق ومخلوق.
لأن الثالث المرفوع: هو الوسط الثالث الممتنع، أو الحالة الثالثة المستبعدة، وهي رفع النقيضين أو جمعهما، وهو هنا: أن يكون غير مخلوق وغير خالق.
وهو قال: لا ثالث مرفوع، أي: لا ثالث ممتنع، فتكون الحالة الثالثة غير ممتنعة، وهو يريد إثبات أن الحالة الثالثة ممتنعة. 
والتوقف يستلزم تجويز وجود وسط ثالث غير مرفوع، أو الجزم بأنه مخلوق، وإلا مع الجزم بارتفاع الوسط الثالث لا يصح التوقف.
وحكى عنهم انتفاء هذا اللازم لوجود الوسط الثالث بين كونه غير مخلوق وغير خالق وهو كونه حادثا غير مخلوق.
وجعله مبنيا على أن الخلق الذي هو فعل الله محدث ولكنه غير مخلوق.
ومنعه بحجة أن فعل الله لا أول له ولا نهاية.
وجاء في كلامه: أن القرآن له بداية ونهاية بين دِفَّتي المصحف.
فيلزم على هذه المقدمات الجزم بأن القران مخلوق، لا التوقف كما هو مذهبه.
ويمكن نظم حجته على هذا الشكل:
كلام الله هل هو مخلوق أم لا: مبني على فعل الله هل هو محدث غير مخلوق، أم لا، لكن فعل الله غير محدث، لأنه أول بلا بداية، وآخر بلا نهاية، والمصحف له أول ونهاية، فيكون مخلوقا.
وهو قرر المقدمات الدالة على كونه مخلوقا، ثم توقف في النتيجة، وهذا تناقض ظاهر.
وقال: ثم يتعيَّن حينئذ على هذه الدعوى الباطلة أن القرآن يَخلق غيره.
ومقصوده بالدعوى إما نفس الدعوى المبحوثة وهي كون القران غير مخلوق، أو ما بُنيت عليه وهي كون فعل الله محدثا غير مخلوق، وأيا ما كان فوصفه لهذه القضية بالبطلان يناقض التوقف الذي يذهب إليه، لأنها إذا كانت باطلة أو مبنية على الباطل لم تكن قضية متوقفا فيها، بل مجزوما ببطلانها: موصوفة بالباطل، فكيف يجتمع في قضية واحدة الوصف بالبطلان والوصف بالتوقف.
ولا فرق بين أن توصف القضية بالبطلان أو يُوصف ما توقفت عليه بالبطلان، لأن ما أفضى إلى المحال محال، وما أفضى إلى الباطل وجب أن يكون باطلا ضرورة.
وهو وَصَفها بالبطلان ثم رتب عليها لازما ممتنعا وهو: أن القران يخلق غيره.
وإذا كان اللازم ممتنعا باطلا عقلا وشرعا، كان التوقف في ملزومه تركا لموجب الدليل، ومعاندة للحق.
ثم قال: كما أنه محدث بنص القرآن في سورتي الأنبياء والشعراء.
وتقدم أنه قال: لا يكون الشيء محدثا غير مخلوق.
واللازم من هاتين المقدمتين هو أن القران مخلوق، وهو يناقض التوقف الذي يذهب إليه.
ثم قال: وأن الكلام ليس صفة لله، بل صفته أنه يتكلم وفعله التكلم والتكليم.
فإذا كان التكليم فعله، فالكلام مفعوله، وقد قال قبل ذلك: وإنما يحدث بفعلِ الله مفعولُه.
فيكون القران مفعولا مخلوقا له.
والنتيجة المولدة من هاتين المقدمتين يناقض التوقف الذي يعتقده.
ثم قال: ومن جزم بأنه مخلوق كالمعتزلة وقع في محذور لدى العرب، وهو وصف الكاذب بأنه يخلق كلامه.
وهو هنا يبطل القول الثاني ويرتب عليه محذورا لغويا، وما كان لازمه يفضي إلى محذور لم يجز التوقف فيه.
فإذا كان كلا القولين تلزم عنهما لوازم باطلة، كان التوقف صادرا عن تكافؤ الأدلة وتعارضها عنده، والتكافؤ بين الأدلة أمر نسبي، فقد يتكافأ عند الشخص ما لا يتكافأ عند غيره، فيكون مصدر التوقف العجز عن الترجيح، ولا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها، ولو قدر أن هذا هو سبب توقفه لم يجز له أن يأمر غيره بالتوقف، فليس كل من عجز عن الترجيح كان غيره عاجزا عن الترجيح.
ولكنه صرح بأن سبب التوقف هو كونه أمرا غيبيا، وقال: لا برهان لدينا على جواز إطلاق أحد الوصفين، وجعله مذهبا للصحابة، ولا يكون مذهبا لهم لأن الأدلة تعارضت عندهم.
وقال: ولا يترتب على الجزم بأي دعوى حكم شرعي، وإنما هو مُشاقَّة لسكوت السلف الأول، ومن جزم بإحدى الدعويين بعد الاختلاف فعمدته ميتافيزيقا علم الكلام المذموم في أمر غيبي يتعلق بالرب سبحانه، وعلمُ الكلام ليس سبيلاً لكشف الأمر المغيَّب.
فيقال: هذا الكلام متناقض، فمرة يقول لا يترتب على الجزم به حكم شرعي، ومرة يقيم الأدلة على اللوازم الباطلة اللازمة لكلا القولين، و يجعل الجزم بأحدهما مشاقة لسكوت السلف، وهو وإن لم يجزم بإثبات أحدهما لكنه جزم ببطلان كلا القولين، والجزم ببطلانهما ينافي السكوت الذي ينسبه للسلف، والسكوت مقتضاه الإمساك عن النفي والإثبات لعدم الدليل، وإما إذا دلل على بطلانهما فقد قابل الإثبات بالنفي، وعارض البدعة بالبدعة، وكان مشاقا لسكوت السلف، وإذا كان الجزم بأحد القولين معتمدا على ميتافيزيقا علم الكلام في أمر غيبي، فكذلك نفيهما.
والوقف الذي يأمر به فيما سكت عنه السلف نقضه بإبطال كلا القولين، وبجزمه بما سكت عنه السلف في الثنائية بين الذات والصفات، فجزم بأمر غيبي سكت عنه السلف، فلم يُنقل عنهم أنهم اثبتوا هذه الثنائية أو نفوها، ولم يُنقل عنهم أنهم قالوا هل يكون خلقه محدثا ولكنه غير مخلوق أم لا.
وحاصل النقد:أن الدعوى المطروحة هي وجوب الوقف، والاستدلال عليها يوجب الجزم ببطلان الوقف.
ودليل الوقف هو سكوت السلف، وما استدل به يناقض السكوت.

----------


## محمد داود المصري

بارك الله فيك ..  ووفق الله الشيخ البراك في الدفاع عن منهج أهل السنة والجماعة .
ولولا الرسالة التي أرسلها لابن عقيل لقلت تعجل الشيخ البراك وهدي أهل السنة النصح والبيان والتماس الأعذار ، أما وقد بين له الشيخ - حفظه الله - وطلب منه مراجعة المسألة والرجوع عن الخطأ فيها ؛ فمن النصح له أيضا أن يبين الخطأ للناس حتى لا يضل بقوله أحد ويكون عليه وزره .

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

جزى الله العلامة الامام البراك خيرا على ما عهدناه منه في رده للضلالات وعدم السكوت عنها

----------


## ابن الرومية

اطلعت على كلام الشيخ العلامة ابي عبد الرحمن الظاهري ...فلم استطع اكماله من كثرة المغالطات فيه...و اساس المغالطات عنده ان جعل علم الحق كله درجة واحدة و ان كل حق لا بد ان يطلب ويبحث عنه و....و هذا خلاف ما علمناه من هدي السلف و الا لم يكن لاستعاذتهم اقتداءا بنبيهم صلى الله عليه و سلم من علم لا ينفع من معنى...و الرسول يصفه بالعلم و مع ذلك وصفه بعدم النفع ..فالمراتب عنده في هذه المسألة و تفسير انعدام قول للصحابة فيها: اما انهم كانوا عالمين ان القرآن مخلوق و اما انهم كانوا عالمين ان القرآن غير مخلوق و اما انهم لم يكونوا يدرون انه مخلوق او غير مخلوق...و الحق ان في هذا مرتبة رابعة و هي انهم و ان علموا انه غير مخلوق او مخلوق لكن تركوا الخوض في ذلك لأنه من العلم الذي لا ينفع...
ثم لما علمنا اجماع الناس بعدهم حين خرجت هذه النابتة على ان القرآن غير مخلوق و لم يخالفهم الا جهمي لم يتلق معاني الكتاب و السنة من الصحابة ..علمنا ان قولهم في هذا هو الحق ...حتى لا تتناقض الاجماعات ...
و بهذا يعرف ان قول العلامة ابن عقيل ان الصحابة ما كانوا يدرون ان كان مخلوقا او غير مخلوق يرد عليه نفس ما يورده على خصمه...اذ ما دليله على هذه اللاأدرية؟؟ فالتوقف يكون حين يعرض القول على المرء فيقول لا ادري...لا بمجرد عدم خوضه في امر لم يعرض عليه...و الا لجعلنا كل الخلق متوقفين في ما لم يكلموا فيه لمجرد انهم لم يخوضوا فيه...و نفس تكلمه بهذه المقالات هو من الخوض في الكلام الذي نهى عنه السلف ...فلو كان صادقا - و هو صادق ان شاء الله حفظه الله- لما تكلم في هذا اصلا و لا تكلم بان الصحابة ما كانوا يفرقون بين الذات و الصفات و لا كان ليؤلف كتابه اصلا...اما ان يؤلفه على مذهب الواقفة بعد ان عرفت البدعة و تكلم فيها فاجماع ائمة الدين الذي لم يأت الشيخ بمخالف صحيح له هو على كلمة الامام احمد في هذا...ان ائمة الأمصار ما تكلموا الا حين تكلم هؤلاء و احدثوا ما احدثوا...
بقي امر و هو التنبيه ان يحفظ قدر الشيخ حفظه الله فغريب ان يطعن في علمه بغير حق و يجعل صحفيا لمجرد المخالفة و ينعت كلامه بالأدبي مع ان من خاض في هذه الدقائق يعرف لهذا الكلام الأدبي قدره...و الله من وراء القصد...

----------


## عبد الله الأعصر

قال الإمام وكيع بن الجراح: ((من قال إن القرآن مخلوق فقد زعم أن القرآن محدَثٌ، ومن زعم أن القرآن محدَثٌ فقد كفر)). شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة، ج2/ص284.

وقال: ((من زعم أن القرآن مخلوق فقد زعم أن القرآن محدَثٌ، ومن زعم أن القرآن محدَثٌ فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد، يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا ضربت عنقه)). شرح اصول اعتقاد أهل السنة ج2/ص350.

قال الإمام أبو ثور:
((وَمَنْ قَالَ: كَلَامُ اللَّهِ مَخْلُوقٌ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ وَزَعَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَدَثَ فِيهِ شَيْءٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ)). شرح اصول اعتقاد أهل السنة ج1/ص193.

وجاء في الكتاب الذي أقره الإمام محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة:
((الْقُرْآنُ كَلَامُ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَصِفَةٌ مِنْ صِفَاتِ ذَاتِهِ، لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ كَلَامِهِ خَلْقًا وَلَا مَخْلُوقًا، وَلَا فِعْلًا وَلَا مَفْعُولًا، وَلَا مُحْدِثًا وَلَا حَدَثًا وَلَا أَحْدَاثًا)).
الأسماء والصفات للبيهقي 2 / 21.

قال ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية (10 /327):-
((وروى البيهقي من طريق إسماعيل بن محمد السلمي عن أحمد أنه قال: من قال القرآن محدث فهو كافر)). اهـ

جاء في «سير أعلام النبلاء» (14/380) في ترجمة الإمام ابن خزيمة إثباتُه هذا المعتقد :
((القرآن كلام الله تعالى ، وصفة من صفات ذاته، ليس شيء من كلامه مخلوق ولامفعول ولامحدث، فمن زعم أن شيئا منه مخلوق أو محدث أو زعم أن الكلام من صفة الفعل، فهو جهمي ضال مبتدع، وأقول: لم يزل الله متكلما والكلام له صفة ذات)). اهـ

يقول الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في كتابه «سير أعلام النبلاء» (11/510):
((وقالت طائفة القرآن محدث كداود الظاهري ومن تبعه فبدعهم الإمام أحمد وأنكر ذلك وثبت على الجزم بأن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق وأنه من علم الله وكفر من قال بخلقه وبدع من قال بحدوثه)). اهـ

يقول الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في كتابه «سير أعلام النبلاء» 11 / 490:
((وأما داود فقال: القرآن محدث، فقام على داود خلق من أئمة الحديث وأنكروا قوله، وبدعوه)).

وقال الحافظ قوام السنة الأصبهاني في «الحجة في بيان المحجة» 1/396:
((القرآن تكلم الله به في القدم)). اهـ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> قال الإمام وكيع بن الجراح: ((من قال إن القرآن مخلوق فقد زعم أن القرآن محدَثٌ، ومن زعم أن القرآن محدَثٌ فقد كفر)). شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة، ج2/ص284.
> 
> وقال: ((من زعم أن القرآن مخلوق فقد زعم أن القرآن محدَثٌ، ومن زعم أن القرآن محدَثٌ فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد، يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا ضربت عنقه)). شرح اصول اعتقاد أهل السنة ج2/ص350.
> 
> قال الإمام أبو ثور:
> ((وَمَنْ قَالَ: كَلَامُ اللَّهِ مَخْلُوقٌ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ وَزَعَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَدَثَ فِيهِ شَيْءٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ)). شرح اصول اعتقاد أهل السنة ج1/ص193.
> 
> وجاء في الكتاب الذي أقره الإمام محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة:
> ((الْقُرْآنُ كَلَامُ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَصِفَةٌ مِنْ صِفَاتِ ذَاتِهِ، لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ كَلَامِهِ خَلْقًا وَلَا مَخْلُوقًا، وَلَا فِعْلًا وَلَا مَفْعُولًا، وَلَا مُحْدِثًا وَلَا حَدَثًا وَلَا أَحْدَاثًا)).
> ...


بارك الله فيك.
هذه النقول كلها لا تخدم ما يذهب إليه من يظنُّ أنَّ مذهب الكلابية هو مذهب السلف في قِدَم القرآن، فضلًا عن القول بـ(خلقه)، أو بالسكوت عن الإثبات والنفي عند عرض ذلك والإنكار على من ينكر مخلوقيَّته.
* قال شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في شرح حديث النزول ـ كما في مجموع الفتاوى ( 5 / 532 - 533) ـ: «... وكذلك يقولون: إنَّه يتكلَّم بمشيئته وقدرته، وكلامه هو حديثٌ، وهو أحسن الحديث، وليس بمخلوقٍ باتِّفاقهم.
ويسمَّى حديثًا وحادثًا.
وهل يُسمَّى مُحْدَثًا؟ على قولين لهم.
ومَن كان مِن عادته أنَّه لا يُطْلِق لفظ «المُحْدَث» إلَّا على المخلوق المنفصل، كما كان هذا الاصطلاح هو المشهور عند المتناظرين الذين تناظروا في القرآن في محنة الإمام أحمد رحمه الله، وكانوا لا يعرفون للـ«ـمُحْدَث» معنى إلَّا المخلوق المنفصل = فعلى هذا الاصطلاح لا يجوز عند أهل السنة أن يُقَال القرآن «مُحْدَث»، بل من قال إنَّه مُحْدَثٌ فقد قال إنَّه مخلوقٌ.
ولهذا أنكر الإمام أحمد هذا الإطلاق على داود، لما كتب إليه أنَّه تكلَّم بذلك، فظنَّ الذين يتكلَّمون بهذا الاصطلاح أنَّه أراد هذا، فأنكره أئمَّة السُّنَّة.
وداود نفسه لم يكن هذا قصدُهُ، بل هو وأئمَّة أصحابه متَّفقون على أنَّ كلام الله غير مخلوق، وإنَّما كان مقصوده أنَّه قائمٌ بنفسه، وهو قول غير واحد من أئمَّة السَّلف، وهو قول البخاري وغيره.
والنِّزاع فى ذلك بين أهل السنة لفظيٌّ.
فإنَّهم متَّفقون على أنَّه ليس بمخلوقٍ منفصلٍ، ومتَّفقون على أنَّ كلام الله قائم بذاته.
وكان أئمة السنة كأحمد وامثاله والبخاري وأمثاله، وداود وأمثاله، وابن المبارك وأمثاله، وابن خزيمة وعثمان بن سعيد الدارمي وابن أبى شيبة وغيرهم = متَّفقين على أنَّ الله يتكلم بمشيئته وقدرته، ولم يقل أحدٌ منهم إنَّ القرآن قديمٌ.
وأول من شهر عنه أنه قال ذلك هو ابن كلاب.
وكان الإمام أحمد يحذر من الكُلَّابية، وأمر بهجر الحارث المحاسبي؛ لكونه كان منهم، وقد قيل عن الحارث إنَّه رجع في القرآن عن قول ابن كُلَّاب، وأنَّه كان يقول: إنَّ الله يتكلَّم بصوتٍ، وممَّن ذكر ذلك عنه الكلاباذي في كتاب التعرُّف لمذهب التَّصوُّف...».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال رحمه الله أيضًا ـ كما في مجموع الفتاوى ( 6 /161 ) ـ بعد أن ذكر إنكار أحمد على داود بن علي الظاهري: «... والإطلاقات قد توهم خلاف المقصود.
فيُقال: إن أردت بقولك «مُحْدَث» أنَّه مخلوق منفصل عن الله، كما يقوله الجهمية والمعتزلة والنجارية = فهذا باطل لا نقوله.
وإن أردت بقولك إنَّه كلام تكلَّم الله به بمشيئته، بعد أن لم يتكلم به بعينه، وإن كان قد تكلَّم بغيره قبل ذلك مع أنَّه لم يزل متكلِّمًا إذا شاء = فإنَّا نقول بذلك.
وهو الذي دلَّ عليه الكتاب والسنة. وهو قول السَّلف وأهل الحديث.
وإنَّما ابتدع القول الآخر الكلابية والأشعرية.
ولكن أهل هذا القول لهم قولان:
أحدهما: أنَّه تكلَّم بعد أن لم يكن متكلِّمًا، وإن كان قادرا على الكلام، كما أنَّه خلق السموات والأرض بعد أن لم يكن خلقهما، وإن كان قادرًا على الخلق. وهذا قول الكرامية وغيرهم، ممَّن يقول: إنَّه تحلُّه الحوادث بعد أن لم تكن تحلُّه.
وقول من قال: «إنَّه مُحْدَثٌ» يحتمل هذا القول، وإنكار أحمد يتوجه إليه.
والثاني: إنَّه لم يزل متكلِّمًا، يتكلَّم إذا شاء. وهذا هو الذي يقوله من يقوله من أهل الحديث.
وأصحاب هذا القول قد يقولون: «إنَّ كلامه قديمٌ، وإنَّه ليس بحادث ولا مُحْدَث» فيريدون نوع الكلام؛ إذ لم يزل يتكلَّم اذا شاء، وإن كان الكلام العيني يتكلَّم به إذا شاء.
ومن قال: (ليست تحلُّ ذاتَه الحوادث) فقد يريد به هذا المعنى؛ بناء على أنَّه لم يحدث نوع الكلام فى كيفية ذاته..».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وقال الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى ـ كما في مجموع الفتاوى 12 /86-87 ـ : «وصرَّح أحمد وغيره من السَّلف أنَّ القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق.
ولم يقل أحدٌ من السَّلَف إنَّ الله تكلَّم بغير مشيئته وقدرته.
ولا قال أحدٌ منهم إنَّ نفس الكلام المعيَّن ـ كالقرآن أو ندائه لموسى أو غير ذلك من كلامه المعين ـ إنَّه قديمٌ أزليٌّ، لم يزل ولا يزال، وأنَّ الله قامت به حروفٌ معيَّنةٌ، أو حروفٌ وأصواتٌ معيَّنةٌ قديمةٌ أزليَّةٌ، لم تزل ولا تزال!
فإنَّ هذا لم يقله ولا دلَّ عليه قول أحمد ولا غيره من أئمَّة المسلمين.
بل كلام أحمد وغيره من الأئمَّة صريحٌ فى نقيض هذا، وأنَّ الله يتكلَّم بمشيئته وقدرته، وأنَّه لم يزل يتكلَّم إذا شاء، مع قولهم «إنَّ كلام الله غير مخلوق»، و«إنَّه منه بدأ»، ليس بمخلوقٍ ابتدأ من غيره.
ونصوصهم بذلك كثيرة معروفة فى الكتب الثابتة عنهم.
مثل ما صنَّف أبو بكر الخلَّال فى كتاب السُّنَّة وغيره، وما صنَّفه عبدالرحمن بن أبي حاتم من كلام أحمد وغيره، وما صنَّفه أصحابه وأصحاب أصحابه، كابنيه صالح، وعبدالله، وحنبل، وأبي داود السجستاني صاحب السُّنن، والأثرم، والمرُّوذي، وأبي زرعة، وأبي حاتم، والبخاري صاحب الصحيح، وعثمان بن سعيد الدارمي، وابراهيم الحربي، وعبدالوهاب الورَّاق، وعبَّاس بن عبدالعظيم العنبري، وحرب بن إسماعيل الكرماني.
ومن لا يحصى عدده من أكابر أهل العلم والدين وأصحاب أصحابه ممَّن جمع كلامه وأخباره كعبدالرحمن بن أبي حاتم، وأبي بكر الخلَّال، وأبي الحسن البناني الاصبهاني، وأمثال هؤلاء.
ومن كان أيضًا يأتمُّ به وبأمثاله من الأئمَّة في الأصول والفُرُوع كأبي عيسى التِّرمذي صاحب الجامع، وأبي عبد الرحمن النسائي، وأمثالهما، ومثل أبي محمد بن قتيبة، وأمثاله، وبسط هذا له موضع آخر...
والمقصود هنا أنَّ كثيرًا من الناس المتأخِّرين لم يعرفوا حقيقة كلام السَّلف والأئمَّة، فمنهم من يعظِّمهم، ويقول إنَّه متَّبعٌ لهم، مع أنَّه مخالفٌ لهم من حيث لا يشعر.
ومنهم من يظن أنَّهم كانوا لا يعرفون أصول الدَّين ولا تقريرها بالدلائل البرهانية، وذلك لجهله بعلمهم، بل لجهله بما جاء به الرسول من الحق الذى تدل عليه الدلائل العقلية مع السمعية..».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بقي التعقيب على نقل واحد، وهو:



> وقال الحافظ قوام السنة الأصبهاني في «الحجة في بيان المحجة» 1/396:
> ((القرآن تكلم الله به في القدم)). اهـ


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتمام كلام قوام السنَّة في الموضع المشار إليه نفسه (الحجة 1 / 396 - 397 ): «قال بعض الحنابلة: القرآن كلام الله منزَّلٌ غير مخلوق، منه بدا وإليه يعود، تكلَّم الله به في القدم بحرفٍ وصوتٍ، حرف يُكتَب وصوت يُسمَع، ومعنى يُعلَم..» إلى أن قال: «فإن احتجُّوا بقوله تعالى: (ما يأتيهم من ذكر من ربهم محدث إلا استمعوه) فالجواب: أي: مُحْدَث التنزيل؛ لأنَّ الله تكلَّم به في القِدَم، فلمَّا بعث محمَّدًا أنزله عليه..».
* قال عدنان: قوله رحمه الله ناقلا عن بعض الحنابلة: «تكلَّم الله به في القدم» يعني: القرآن، وقوله: «لأنَّ الله تكلَّم به في القِدَم» يعني: القرآن = خطأ ولا شكّ إذا حمل على ظاهره، وهو الذي ينبغي أن يُصار إليه.
* وأهل السنة والجماعة أتباع السلف الصالح لا يدَّعون العصمة لأحدٍ، ولا يدعون للتعصُّب للأشخاص والحمدلله .
لذا فهذا الكلام منه رحمه الله مخالف مناف لما عليه أهل السنَّة والجماعة أتباع السلف الصالح، كما تقدَّم بيان ذلك في التعقيبات السابقة.
* والله أعلم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* للفائدة:
* في السِّيَر للذهبي: قال صالح بن الإمام أحمد: سمعت أبي، يقول: «الجهمية ثلاث فِرَقٍ:
فرقة قالت: القرآن مخلوقٌ.
وفرقة قالوا: كلام الله، وسكتوا.
وفرقة قالوا: لفظنا به مخلوقٌ.
ثم قال أبي: لا يُصَلَّى خلف واقفيٍّ، ولا لفظيٍّ».

----------


## أبو الفداء

> * للفائدة:
> * في السِّيَر للذهبي: قال صالح بن الإمام أحمد: سمعت أبي، يقول: «الجهمية ثلاث فِرَقٍ:
> فرقة قالت: القرآن مخلوقٌ.
> وفرقة قالوا: كلام الله، وسكتوا.
> وفرقة قالوا: لفظنا به مخلوقٌ.
> ثم قال أبي: لا يُصَلَّى خلف واقفيٍّ، ولا لفظيٍّ».


وقعتَ على صيد ثمين يا شيخنا الحبيب، أحسن الله إليك وكتب أجرك.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* آمين.. وبارك الله فيكم يا شيخ أبا الفداء.. 



> بقي التعقيب على نقل واحد، وهو:
>  وتمام كلام قوام السنَّة في الموضع المشار إليه نفسه (الحجة 1 / 396 - 397 ): «قال بعض الحنابلة: القرآن كلام الله منزَّلٌ غير مخلوق، منه بدا وإليه يعود، تكلَّم الله به في القدم بحرفٍ وصوتٍ، حرف يُكتَب وصوت يُسمَع، ومعنى يُعلَم..» إلى أن قال: «فإن احتجُّوا بقوله تعالى: (ما يأتيهم من ذكر من ربهم محدث إلا استمعوه) فالجواب: أي: مُحْدَث التنزيل؛ لأنَّ الله تكلَّم به في القِدَم، فلمَّا بعث محمَّدًا أنزله عليه..».
> * قال عدنان: قوله رحمه الله ناقلا عن بعض الحنابلة: «تكلَّم الله به في القدم» يعني: القرآن، وقوله: «لأنَّ الله تكلَّم به في القِدَم» يعني: القرآن = خطأ ولا شكّ إذا حمل على ظاهره، وهو الذي ينبغي أن يُصار إليه.
> * وأهل السنة والجماعة أتباع السلف الصالح لا يدَّعون العصمة لأحدٍ، ولا يدعون للتعصُّب للأشخاص والحمدلله .
> لذا فهذا الكلام منه رحمه الله مخالف مناف لما عليه أهل السنَّة والجماعة أتباع السلف الصالح، كما تقدَّم بيان ذلك في التعقيبات السابقة.


* والقول بقِدَم القرآن أونسبته لأحمد هو خطأ قديم عند بعض متأخري الحنابلة..، ومثله:



> ثمَّ رأيت كلامًا لصيقًا بمبحثنا هذا لشيخ الإسلام، في مجموع الفتاوى (17/55-56)، حيث قال رحمه الله: «.. فإنَّ هؤلاء وأمثالهم من أصحاب مالك والشافعي، كأبي الوليد الباجي وأبي المعالي الجويني، وطائفة من أصحاب أبي حنيفة =يوافقون ابن كلاب على قوله (إنَّ الله لا يتكلَّم بمشيئته وقدرته)، وعلى قوله إنَّ القرآن لازمٌ لذات الله، بل يظنُّون أنَّ هذا قول السَّلف! قول أحمد بن حنبل ومالك والشافعي وسائر السَّلف، الذين يقولون القرآن غير مخلوق.
> حتى إنَّ مَن سَلَك مسلك السَّالمية من هؤلاء كالقاضي وابن عقيل وابن الزَّاغوني يصرِّحون بأنَّ مذهب أحمد: أنَّ القرآن قديمٌ! وأنه حروفٌ وأصواتٌ.
> وأحمد بن حنبل وغيره من الأئمَّة الأربعة لم يقولوا هذا قطُّ، ولا ناظروا عليه، ولكنَّهم وغيرهم من اتباع الأئمة الأربعة لم يعرفوا أقوالهم في بعض المسائل.
> ولكن الذين ظنُّوا أنَّ قول ابن كلَّاب وأتباعه هو مذهب السَّلف... الخ».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي كتاب الورع لأحمد رواية المروزي عنه (ص91) تحقيق زينب القاروط ـ نقلاً عن برنامج الجامع الكبير ـ: سمعت ابن أخي معروف الكرخي يقول: سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول: «افترقت الجهمية ثلاث فرق:
فرقة قالوا: القرآن مخلوق.
وفرقة وقفوا، فسكتوا!
وفرقة قالوا: ألفاظنا بالقرآن مخلوقةٌ فينا».

* وفي الموضع السابق من السِّير للذهبي (11/289): «*وقال المروذي: أخبرت أبا عبد الله أن أبا شعيب السوسي الرقي فرَّق بين بنته وزوجها لمَّا وقف في القرآن.*
*فقال: أحْسَنَ، عافاه الله، وجعل يدعو له.*
*قال المرُّوْذِي: ولمَّا أظهر يعقوب بن شيبة الوقف، حذَّر عنه أبو عبد الله، وأمر بهجرانه».*

* وفي السِّير للذَّهبي أيضًا (12/478) ترجمة يعقوب بن شيبة: «قال أحمد بن كامل القاضي: كان يعقوب بن شيبة من كبار أصحاب أحمد بن المعدل والحارث بن مسكين، فقيهًا سريًا، وكان يقف في القرآن.
[قال الذهبي] قلتُ: أخذ الوقف عن شيخه أحمد المذكور، وقد وقف علي بن الجعد ومصعب الزبيري وإسحاق بن أبي إسرائيل وجماعة، وخالفهم نحو من ألف إمامٍ، بل سائر أئمة السلف والخلف على نفي الخليقة عن القرآن وتكفير الجهمية.
نسأل الله السلامة في الدين».* وفي السِّيَر أيضًا (11/376): «قال أبو داود السجستاني سمعت ابن راهويه يقول: من قال: لا أقول مخلوق ولا غير مخلوق فهو جهميٌّ»!

* وفيه أيضًا (12/177): «قال أبو داود: سألت أحمد بن صالح عمَّن قال: القرآن كلام الله ولا يقول مخلوق ولا غير مخلوق؟
فقال: هذا شاكٌّ، والشاكُّ كافر!
[قال الذهبي] قلتُ: بل هذا ساكت ومن سكت تورّعًا لا ينسب إليه قول! ومَن سكت شاكًّا مُزْرِيًا على السَّلَف فهذا مبتدع».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي السِّيَر أيضًا (11/477) ترجمة إسحاق بن أبي إسرائيل: «وقال صالح جزرة: صدوق، يقول القرآن كلام الله، ويقف!
قال أبو العباس السراج: سمعته يقول: هؤلاء الصبيان!! يقولون: كلام الله غير مخلوق، أَلَا قالوا كلام الله وسكتوا؟! ويشير الى دار الإمام أحمد!
قال اسحاق بن داود: تجهَّم إسحاق بن أبي إسرائيل بعد تسعين سنة.
وقال أبو حاتم: وقف في القرآن فوقفنا عن حديثه، ولقد تركه الناس حتى كنت أمر بمسجدٍ وهو وحيد، لا يقربه أحد بعد أن كان الناس إليه عنقا واحدا.
قال شاهين بن السميدع: سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول: إسحاق بن أبي اسرائيل واقفيٌّ مشؤومٌ، إلَّا أنَّه كيِّسٌ صاحب حديث.
وقال زكريا الساجي كان صدوقا تركوه لموضع الوقف، قال: معنى قوله (تركوه) أعرضوا عن الأخذ عنه، لا أن حديثه في حيز المتروك المطَّرِح.
قال الحسين بن اسماعيل الفارسي سألت عبدوس بن عبد الله النيسابوري عن إسحاق بن أبي اسرائيل فقال كان حافظًا جدًا، لم يكن مثله في الحفظ والورع، قلت: كان يُتَّهم بالوقف؟ قال: نعم.
[قال الذهبي:] قلتُ: أدَّاه ورعه وجموده إلى الوقف،لا أنه كان يتجهَّم.. كلَّا»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> كونه يلنزم ما ورد النص به من الإثبات بقوله: القرآن كلام الله.. بهذا القدر فلا بأس، وهذا ما يملى على العامة؛ إذ لا يقال لهم: مخلوق وغير مخلوق إن كانوا لا يعقلون هذا الأمر، ولا يخشى عليهم من فتنة القول بذاك.
>  لكن الإشكال أن يقال: (فهل هو مخلوق؟) فيسكت! فأنَّى له السكوت؟! وهو يعلم بطلان هذا القول ومنافاته لكونه كلامًا لله.
>  والتوقف في مثل هذه الحال التفصيلية عدم كفر بالباطل، والتوحيد لا يتم إلا بإثبات ونفي.





> إن كان هذا السؤال من طالب علم فاهم مستعلم، أوعامي أقحم في هذه الفتنة ويريد التبصر، وهو فاهم = فالجواب بهذا السكوت له احتمالات:
>  إمَّا أن يسكت عن التلفُّظ بالألفاظ المحدثة، وهو يعتقد أن كلام الله صفة لله، وصفات الله كذات الله غير مخلوقة، فهذا الاعتقاد ينجيه، والتلفظ بالنفي لا يجب عليه.
>  وإمَّا أن يسكت لعدم فهمه معنى "أنه مخلوق" ولا يدري ما يعتقد لخفاء معنى الكلمة؟! هل هو كلام الله قائم بالله، أوهو غيره فمخلوق ليس من صفات الله؟! فهذا جاهل يبين له.
>  وإما أن يسكت لعدم علمه هل صفات الله مخلوقة أو غير مخلوقة أولشكّه بذلك! = فهذا اعتقاد أوشك كفري عياذا بالله.
>  هذا أمرٌ.
>  والأمر الثاني أن يكون سكوته عن ذاك السؤال يوقع السائل في اعتقاد الباطل أواتوهمه = فلا يحل له السكوت، وقد تقدم تفصيل الكلام مع العامة في التعقيب السابق وكررته.





> * وفيه أيضًا (12/177): «قال أبو داود: سألت أحمد بن صالح عمَّن قال: القرآن كلام الله ولا يقول مخلوق ولا غير مخلوق؟
> فقال: هذا شاكٌّ، والشاكُّ كافر!
> [قال الذهبي] قلتُ: بل هذا ساكت ومن سكت تورّعًا لا ينسب إليه قول! ومَن سكت شاكًّا مُزْرِيًا على السَّلَف فهذا مبتدع».


** قال الإمام عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في السنة (1/179): «قول أبي عبدالله في الواقفة: سمعت أبي رحمه الله وسُئِل عن الواقفة فقال أبي: «من كان يخاصم ويُعرَف بالكلام فهو جهميٌّ، ومن لم يُعرَف بالكلام يُجَانَب حتى يرجع، ومن لم يكن له علمٌ يسأل».*
*سئل أبي رحمه الله وأنا أسمع عن اللَّفظية والواقفة فقال: «من كان منهم جاهلًا ليس بعالمٍ فليسأل وليتعلَّم».*
*سمعت أبي رحمه الله مرَّةً أخرى وسُئِل عن اللَّفظية والواقفة فقال: «من كان منهم يُحسِن الكلام فهو جهميٌّ». وقال مرَّة أخرى: «هم شرٌّ من الجهمية».*
** وأسند الآجريُّ في الشريعة (1/527) وقوام السنة في المحجة (1/423) عن أبي داود السِّجستاني قال: سمعت أحمد [يعني: ابن حنبل] يُسأل: هل لهم رخصة أن يقول الرجل: (القرآن كلام الله)، ثم يسكت؟*
*فقال: «ولِمَ يسكت؟! لولا ما وقع فيه الناس كان يَسَعُه السُّكوت، ولكن حيث تكلَّموا فيما تكلَّموا لأيِّ شيءٍ لا يتكلَّمون»؟*

** وفي الحُجَّة لقوام السنة أيضًا (1/424): وقال أحمد بن منيع: «من زعم أنه مخلوق فهو جهميٌّ.*
*ومن وقف فيه؛* *فإن كان ممَّن لا يعقل، مثل البقَّالين والنساء والصبيان سُكِت عنه وعُلِّم.*
*وإن كان* *ممَّن يفهم فأجُرُّه في وادي الجهمية..».*

----------


## أبو محمد البيضاني

*جزاكم الله خيراً على ما قدمتم وأبنتم غفر الله لكم وأحسن إليكم ..* 
*وأحب أن أتطفل على مجلسكم الموقر بهذا التعليق بخصوص ما ورد عن سكوت الصحابة* 
*..........* 
*من السكوت ما يكون صفة سلب وتكون أسلم في التوقف عند الجهل بالحكم ولذلك قيل : الساكت لا ينسب له قول ، وقد يكون قسيم التفويض هنا* 
*ومن السكوت ما يكون إقراراً وإمراراً لمسلم لا يحتاج بيان*  
*فالأول ينسب لمن عرض عليه خلافاً فسكت* 
*والثاني ينسب في حال عدم وجود الخلاف ومثله يقال في الإجماع السكوتي المبني على الإقرار أو الإمرار ، والسنن التقريرية من هذا الباب*  
*ومسألة سكوت الصحابة في الصفات هي من النوع الثاني كما هو معلوم عند أهل السنة ، ولذا فلا يصح الاستدلال بسكوتهم في مسألة خلق القرآن ويصح في مسائل إثبات الصفات رداً على المعطلة لأن المعطل خارج عن الأصل وبنفيه ما يسعه إتباعهم فيه حيث لم يتعرضوا لتأويل ما يمرون عليه إقراراً وإمراراً بثبوتها على فهمهم العربي*  
*ومن هذا مسألة خلق القرآن فالقرآن عند أهل السنة صفة لله وهو كلامه سبحانه فسكوتهم – أعني الصحابة - عن نفي خلقه من باب سكوتهم عن غيره من الصفات لعدم عروض حاجة لبيان ما يعد من الواضحات وعدم طروء الإشكال* 
*ولا يصح البحث عن تنصيصهم على ما يحدث بعد زمنهم وإلا لزم البحث عن تنصيصهم عن كل مسألة حادثة سكتوا عنها من مسائل الصفات عطلها من بعدهم* 
*........*  
*والله تعالى أعلم*

----------


## علي التمني

بسم الله

الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن ناصرالبراك إمام هدى ، وبحر علم ، وعقل كبير وصاحب فهم ثاقب وخلق رفيع ، وقليل مثله في زماننا ، جاد الله علينا من جوده بعلماء عاملين صادعين بالحق ، وفي زماننا نحن بين نارين : علماء سنة صادقون غير صادعين ، وعلماء بدعة كاذبون ناشطون في بدعتهم ، فما احوجنا إلى مثل شيخنا امد الله في عمره وأمده بالصحة ومغفرته وتوفيقه وحمايته.

----------


## المقدسى

لله درك يا شيخ فأنت بحق الذاب عن السنة وأهلها فجزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك ونسأل الله أن تكون هذه المقالة بداية تصحيح مسألة كلام الله عز وجل عند الشيخ إبن عقيل الظاهري حفظه الله .

بالنسبة للعضو   تأبط خيراً 
أقول أن الشيخ البراك كان في غاية الأدب والإحترام في رده والمنصف يجد ذلك ويلاحظه .
ومن ثم أقول من حسن الأدب وصنيع الخير مع مشايخنا وآداب الرد والتحدث عن المشايخ الذين لهم سبق خير على جل طلبة العلم أن نحدثهم بإعطائهم قيمتهم التى يستحقون وإذا تصفخنا جملتك التالية لن نجد هذا واضحا ومتحققاً .
فأنت قلت ( ليس الكلام عن هل المسألة عندي وعندك محل نقاش أم لا،  ولكن الكلام بما  أنها أصحبت كذلك عند البراك والظاهري، فينبغي حينها  الالتزام بآداب)
فأقل القليل أن تقول الشيخ البراك والشيخ الظاهري ولكن لعلك سهوت وو نسيت فلا بأس فالمسلم مطالب بإحسان الظن بأخيه وأنا أحسن الظن بك كما أحب أن تحسن الظن في مشايخنا .

وفقنا الله جميعاً لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ومن ثم أقول من حسن الأدب وصنيع الخير مع مشايخنا وآداب الرد والتحدث عن المشايخ الذين لهم سبق خير على جل طلبة العلم أن نحدثهم بإعطائهم قيمتهم التى يستحقون وإذا تصفخنا جملتك التالية لن نجد هذا واضحا ومتحققاً .
> فأنت قلت ( ليس الكلام عن هل المسألة عندي وعندك محل نقاش أم لا، ولكن الكلام بما أنها أصحبت كذلك عند البراك والظاهري، فينبغي حينها الالتزام بآداب)
> فأقل القليل أن تقول الشيخ البراك والشيخ الظاهري ولكن لعلك سهوت وو نسيت فلا بأس فالمسلم مطالب بإحسان الظن بأخيه وأنا أحسن الظن بك كما أحب أن تحسن الظن في مشايخنا .


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم.
لا بأس.. إن كانت الجملة السابقة تفهم ازدراءً أواحتقارًا لأحد الشيخين، فلا بأس بإعادة كتابتها على نحو ما ذكرت، ولكنه ليس بواجب.
لأنه لا يبدو أن هذا يدل على ترك الاحترام أوتقليله بالضرورة.
بل هو من العفوية في حكاية العلم، وهذا كما يوجد كثيرا في الكتب وعلى الألسن أن يقال: قال أحمد، وذهب الشافعي، وسمعت المفتي.. الخ.
وإذا حصل شيء من الاعتراض فيقال: قال الإمام أحمد وذهب الإمام الشافعي وسمعت فضيلة الشيخ المفتي.. وهكذا.. وإن كان هذا غير وارد في عرف أهل العلم.

تنبيه: ظننتُ الكلام موجهًا إلي فكتبت هذا ثم حررته الآن، وعلى كل فهي فائدة عابرة.

----------


## عبد الله الأعصر

> بارك الله فيك.
> هذه النقول كلها لا تخدم ما يذهب إليه من يظنُّ أنَّ مذهب الكلابية هو مذهب السلف في قِدَم القرآن، فضلًا عن القول بـ(خلقه)، أو بالسكوت عن الإثبات والنفي عند عرض ذلك والإنكار على من ينكر مخلوقيَّته.
> * قال شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في شرح حديث النزول ـ كما في مجموع الفتاوى ( 5 / 532 - 533) ـ: «... وكذلك يقولون: إنَّه يتكلَّم بمشيئته وقدرته، وكلامه هو حديثٌ، وهو أحسن الحديث، وليس بمخلوقٍ باتِّفاقهم.
> ويسمَّى حديثًا وحادثًا.
> وهل يُسمَّى مُحْدَثًا؟ على قولين لهم.
> ومَن كان مِن عادته أنَّه لا يُطْلِق لفظ «المُحْدَث» إلَّا على المخلوق المنفصل، كما كان هذا الاصطلاح هو المشهور عند المتناظرين الذين تناظروا في القرآن في محنة الإمام أحمد رحمه الله، وكانوا لا يعرفون للـ«ـمُحْدَث» معنى إلَّا المخلوق المنفصل = فعلى هذا الاصطلاح لا يجوز عند أهل السنة أن يُقَال القرآن «مُحْدَث»، بل من قال إنَّه مُحْدَثٌ فقد قال إنَّه مخلوقٌ.
> ولهذا أنكر الإمام أحمد هذا الإطلاق على داود، لما كتب إليه أنَّه تكلَّم بذلك، فظنَّ الذين يتكلَّمون بهذا الاصطلاح أنَّه أراد هذا، فأنكره أئمَّة السُّنَّة.
> وداود نفسه لم يكن هذا قصدُهُ، بل هو وأئمَّة أصحابه متَّفقون على أنَّ كلام الله غير مخلوق، وإنَّما كان مقصوده أنَّه قائمٌ بنفسه، وهو قول غير واحد من أئمَّة السَّلف، وهو قول البخاري وغيره.
> والنِّزاع فى ذلك بين أهل السنة لفظيٌّ.
> ...


فضلا أخانا، أعد النظر في كلام الأئمة، فإنه لا يساعد على ما تذهب إليه.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الإمام أبو ثور:
((وَمَنْ قَالَ: كَلَامُ اللَّهِ مَخْلُوقٌ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ وَزَعَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَدَثَ فِيهِ شَيْءٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ)). شرح اصول اعتقاد أهل السنة ج1/ص193.

ملاحظة:
الظاهر من هذا الكلام أن سبب تكفير الأئمة للقائلين بخلق القرآن هو أن قولهم هذا يؤول إلى القول بأن في الله أو من الله شيئا مخلوقا (=حادثا*)؛ لأن القرآن كلام الله، وكلامه صفته القائمة به ليس غيره.

قال الإمام ابن بطة في «الإبانة الكبرى» 6 / 149 :
((وَكُلُّ مَنْ حَدَثَتْ صِفَاتُهُ، فَمُحْدَثٌ ذَاتُهُ، وَمَنْ حَدَثَ ذَاتُهُ وَصِفَتُهُ، فَإِلَى فَنَاءٍ حَيَاتُهُ، وَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا)).

وهذا يبدو سببا وجيها جدا للتكفيـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ر، بخلاف ما يمكن أن تتفضل به مما يجري على مذهبك.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جاء في «سير أعلام النبلاء» (14/380) في ترجمة الإمام ابن خزيمة إثباتُه هذا المعتقد:
((القرآن كلام الله تعالى ، وصفة من صفات ذاته، ليس شيء من كلامه مخلوق ولامفعول ولامحدث، فمن زعم أن شيئا منه مخلوق أو محدث أو زعم أن الكلام من صفة الفعل، فهو جهمي ضال مبتدع، وأقول: لم يزل الله متكلما والكلام له صفة ذات)). اهـ

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال الحافظ قوام السنة الأصبهاني في «الحجة في بيان المحجة» 1/396:
((القرآن تكلم الله به في القــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  دم)). اهـ

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الإمام وكيع بن الجراح: ((من قال إن القرآن مخلوق فقد زعم أن القرآن محدَثٌ، ومن زعم أن القرآن محدَثٌ فقد كفر)). شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة، ج2/ص284.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال: ((من زعم أن القرآن مخلوق فقد زعم أن القرآن محدَثٌ، ومن زعم أن القرآن محدَثٌ فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد، يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا ضربت عنقه)). شرح اصول اعتقاد أهل السنة ج2/ص350.

على ما تفضلت به يكون الكلام هكذا:
من قال إن القرآن مخلوق فقد زعم أن القرآن مخلـــــوق منفصـــــــل، ومن زعم أن القرآن مخـــــلوق منفصــــــــــل فقد كفر.

فما تفسيرك لهذا الكلام ؟
وكيف يلزم من قول القائل: (القرآن مخلوق)، القول بأنه مخلوق منفصل؟
فلعله يريد أنه مخلوق متصل، بمعنى أن الله أحدثه (=خلقه) في ذاته.
وهل يجوز على هذا أن نقول: (القرآن مخلوق متصل)؟
فأنا أفهم من هذا الكلام أن موجب التكفير هو القول بالانفصال لا بمجرد المخلوقية.
وإذا كان لا يُفهم من كلمة (مخلوق) إلا المخلوق المنفصل، فما حاجة الإمام وكيع إلى نظم هذا القياس؟

أما أنا فأفهم عبارة الإمام وكيع هذه بعبارة الإمام أبي ثور الآنفة. 
---------------------------------------
* قال الحافظ ابن حجر في «فتح الباري» 13 / 497: ((لَا فَرْقَ بَيْنَ مَخْلُوقٍ وَحَادِثٍ لَا عَقْلًا وَلَا نَقْلًا وَلَا عُرْفًا)).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> فضلا أخانا، أعد النظر في كلام الأئمة، فإنه لا يساعد على ما تذهب إليه.
>  قال الإمام أبو ثور:
> ((وَمَنْ قَالَ: كَلَامُ اللَّهِ مَخْلُوقٌ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ وَزَعَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَدَثَ فِيهِ شَيْءٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ)). شرح اصول اعتقاد أهل السنة ج1/ص193.
> ملاحظة:
> الظاهر من هذا الكلام أن سبب تكفير الأئمة للقائلين بخلق القرآن هو أن قولهم هذا يؤول إلى القول بأن في الله أو من الله شيئا مخلوقا (=حادثا*)، لأن القرآن كلام الله وكلامه صفته القائمة به ليس غيره.
> قال الإمام ابن بطة في «الإبانة الكبرى» 6 / 149 :
> ((وَكُلُّ مَنْ حَدَثَتْ صِفَاتُهُ، فَمُحْدَثٌ ذَاتُهُ، وَمَنْ حَدَثَ ذَاتُهُ وَصِفَتُهُ، فَإِلَى فَنَاءٍ حَيَاتُهُ، وَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا)).
> وهذا يبدو سببا وجيها جدا للتكفيـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ر، بخلاف ما يمكن أن تتفضل به مما يجري على مذهبك.
>  جاء في «سير أعلام النبلاء» (14/380) في ترجمة الإمام ابن خزيمة إثباتُه هذا المعتقد:
> ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي عبدالله.. مشاركتك هذه جمعت أشتاتًا من النقول في مسائل تحتاج إلى ترتيب وفصل.
وحتى يصح فهمك لما تقدم من الرد والبيان عن شبهاتك التي ظننت أنها تدل على نفي الخلقية عن القرآن، فلو بيَّنت لنا مرادك الآن حتى نعرف كيف نوصل إليك الجواب بأسرع طريق وأسهله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلم أعد أعرف إلامَ ترمي بهذه النقول؟ وظاهر أنك تخالف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله فيما نقله بفهمه الواسع لمذهب السلف!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهل تريد بهاتين المشاركتين إثبات أن القرآن مخلوق؟
أو تريد أنه غير مخلوق لكنه قديم، نفيًا منك لصفات الفعل الاختيارية (التي يسميها أهل البدع حوادث نفيا لها).
أو تسكت فلا تقول بهذا ولا ذاك؟

فما تريد بما تقدم؟

----------


## عبد الله الأعصر

> فضلا أخانا، أعد النظر في كلام الأئمة، فإنه لا يساعد على ما تذهب إليه.
> 
>  قال الإمام أبو ثور:
> ((وَمَنْ قَالَ: كَلَامُ اللَّهِ مَخْلُوقٌ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ وَزَعَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَدَثَ فِيهِ شَيْءٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ)). شرح اصول اعتقاد أهل السنة ج1/ص193.
> 
> ملاحظة:
> الظاهر من هذا الكلام أن سبب تكفير الأئمة للقائلين بخلق القرآن هو أن قولهم هذا يؤول إلى القول بأن في الله أو من الله شيئا مخلوقا (=حادثا*)؛ لأن القرآن كلام الله، وكلامه صفته القائمة به ليس غيره.
> 
> قال الإمام ابن بطة في «الإبانة الكبرى» 6 / 149 :
> ...


هذه هي مشاركتي بتمامها..
فضلا أعد قراءتها.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيك.. حسنا يبدو أنَّك حررت مشاركتك وزدت فيها قبل أن أراها بتمامها.
وعلى كلٍّ.. فما مرادك أو فهمك ممَّا تقدَّم من النقول؟
هل تريد أن تقول إن المنقول يدل على إثبات الخلقية؟
أوإثبات القدم لكلامه المطلق دون الخلقية؟
أو متردد بينهما.

وأعدك أن أعود لتسطير جواب عن هذه النقول بعد صلاة التراويح إن شاء الله.

----------


## عبد الله الأعصر

> هل تريد أن تقول إن المنقول يدل على إثبات الخلقية؟
> أوإثبات القدم دون الخلقية؟
> أو متردد بينهما.


الثانية.
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أبشر وسيأتيك الجواب بعد الصلاة إن شاء الله..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* بسم الله..
* أوَّلًا عقيدة السلف لا تؤخذ بالنظر إلى بعض العبارات مع إغفال غيرها (وهي أكثر)،ولا تؤخذ بفهمها فهمًا خاطئًا بقطعها من سياقها.
* وهذا سيظهر لك إن تأنَّيت في قراءة ردِّي عليك وتحليل كلامهم بالتفصيل.
* الأمر الثاني: حين سألتك عن فهمك للنقول التي نقلتها وخيَّرتك بين ثلاثة أمور فقد عنَيتُ ذلك؛ لأنَّ في كلامك أو تحليلك لكلام الأئمَّة اضطرابًا أو تناقضًا..
* فمثلًا.. لنأخذ تعليقك وتحليلك لقول أبي ثور، وهو: 



> قال الإمام أبو ثور:
> ((وَمَنْ قَالَ: كَلَامُ اللَّهِ مَخْلُوقٌ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ وَزَعَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَدَثَ فِيهِ شَيْءٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ)). شرح اصول اعتقاد أهل السنة ج1/ص193.
> ملاحظة:
> الظاهر من هذا الكلام أن سبب تكفير الأئمة للقائلين بخلق القرآن هو أن قولهم هذا يؤول إلى القول بأن في الله أو من الله شيئا مخلوقا (=حادثا*)؛ لأن القرآن كلام الله، وكلامه صفته القائمة به ليس غيره.
> قال الإمام ابن بطة في «الإبانة الكبرى» 6 / 149 :
> ((وَكُلُّ مَنْ حَدَثَتْ صِفَاتُهُ، فَمُحْدَثٌ ذَاتُهُ، وَمَنْ حَدَثَ ذَاتُهُ وَصِفَتُهُ، فَإِلَى فَنَاءٍ حَيَاتُهُ، وَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا)).
> وهذا يبدو سببا وجيها جدا للتكفير، بخلاف ما يمكن أن تتفضل به مما يجري على مذهبك.


* أولًا.. من سبقك إلى هذا الفهم؟و من قال إنَّ الأئمَّة [ولاحظ هنا أنَّك تنسب هذا التعليل إليهم] جعلوا التكفير لأجل الحدوث (هكذا مطلقا)، وأنَّ مناط التَّكفير عندهم لأجل هذه العلَّة.
* فهل تكفير الأئمَّة لمن قال بخلق القرآن لأجل أنَّه يؤدِّي إلى القول بأنَّه محدثٌ، كما يظهر من شرحك لمعنى مخلوق بأنَّه يساوي (مُحدَث)، ثم أحلتنا على كلام الحافظ ابن حجر! فهل تفسير المخلوق بأنَّه المحْدَث هو قول أبي ثور (والأئمَّة!) أم قول ابن حجر وفهمك؟! وهذا يتَّضح بالأمر الثاني، وهو:
* الأمر الثاني: لم يقل أبو ثور إنَّ من قال [إنَّ الله حدث فيه شيءٌ] كافر، بل قال:



> قال الإمام أبو ثور:
> ((وَمَنْ قَالَ: كَلَامُ اللَّهِ مَخْلُوقٌ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ وَزَعَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَدَثَ فِيهِ شَيْءٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ)). شرح اصول اعتقاد أهل السنة ج1/ص193.


* ولاحظ أنِّي قد مددت الخط الذي وضعته على تمام كلامه وهو قوله (لم يكن)! وبهذا يتغير الكلام تمامًا!
ففرقٌ بين:
1- أن تقول: الكافر من قال: حدث في الله شيءٌ.
2- أو أن تقول: الكافر من قال: حدث في الله شيءٌ لم يكن.
* والأول هو ما فهمتَه، والثاني هو كلام أبي ثور.
أمَّا الفرق بينهما فهو كالفرق بين مذهب بعض أهل التعطيل (الكرَّامية) وبين أهل السنة، فالكرَّامية قالوا: إنَّ الله تكلَّم بعد أن لم يكن متكلِّمًا، وهذا معناه أنَّه كان معطَّلًا من تلك الصفة ثم خلقها، إذ الحدوث في النوع بعد عدم سابق يدل على عدم الخالقية بل على المخلوقية.
وهذا هو معنى كلام أبي ثور.
* وهو أيضًا معنى كلام ابن بطَّة رحمه الله الذي عقَّبتَ به بعده:



> قال الإمام ابن بطة في «الإبانة الكبرى» 6 / 149 :
> ((وَكُلُّ مَنْ حَدَثَتْ صِفَاتُهُ، فَمُحْدَثٌ ذَاتُهُ، وَمَنْ حَدَثَ ذَاتُهُ وَصِفَتُهُ، فَإِلَى فَنَاءٍ حَيَاتُهُ، وَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا)).
> وهذا يبدو سببا وجيها جدا للتكفير، بخلاف ما يمكن أن تتفضل به مما يجري على مذهبك.


* وشرح كلامه بأسلوب مسهل هو: أنَّ الله (بصفاته) غير مخلوق، ولم يحدث بعد أن لم يكن، كحال المخلوقات، فمن زعم أنَّ الله حدثت له نوع الصفات بعد أن لم تكن فهذا يلزم منه أنَّ ذاته حدثت بعد أن لم تكن.
* فهنا ثلاثة مذاهب:
1- مذهب من قال (وهم الكرَّامية): إنَّ الله كان معطلا من نوع صفاته أوبعضها ثم حدثت له بعد أن لم تكن، وهذا باطل وكفر على ما تقدَّم من إنكار أبي ثور وابن بطَّة عليه.
2- ومذهب من قال (وهم الصفاتية كالكلابية والأشعريَّة): إنَّ الله لم يكن معطَّلًا بل هو بصفاته قديم، ولكن لا يحدث من أمره ما يشاء في وقت دون وقت! بل كل فعله قديم! بناء على أنَّه لا تقوم به الحوادث، فعطَّلوا الله أن يفعل ما يريد متى شاء كيف شاء!
3- ومذهب من قال (وهم أهل الحديث والسلف): إنَّ الله كان ولا يزال موصوفًا بصفاته، فلم يكن معطَّلًا في الأزل ولا في الأبد، فكان ولا يزال متكلِّمًا متى شاء كيف شاء.
* وأرى أنَّ هذا المقدار من الشرح كاف في التفريق بين كلام أهل السُّنَّة من جهة، وأهل التعطيل من الكرَّاميَّة من جهة، وأهل التعطيل من الصفاتية من جهة ثالثة.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وهنا يظهر ما تقدَّم بيانه من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله، من منع الأئمَّة استعمال لفظ الحدوث وتكفير من قال به؛ لأجل اصطلاح الجهمية به على الخَلقيَّة.
* إذ من قال إنَّ الله حدثت له الصفة بعد أن كان معطَّـلًا منها، فمؤدَّى كلامه أنَّ هذه الصفة خُلِقت فيه؛ لأنَّ المخلوق هو الذي وُجِد بعد عدم.
* ومن هنا فمَن قال: إنَّ الله لم يتكلَّم (مطلقًا) ثم حَدَث له الكلام فإنَّه يزعم أنَّه خلق فيه شيءٌ، والعياذ بالله، وهو معنى كلام أبي ثور.
* ومن زعم هذا فإنَّ مؤدَّى كلامه أنَّ الله مخلوق؛ لأنَّ صفاته مخلوقة، ومن كانت صفاته مخلوقة (وُجِدَت بعد أن لم تكن) فذاته مخلوقة. وهو معنى كلام ابن بطَّة.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وإنَّما قلتُ إنَّ في تحليلك لقول أبي ثور اضطرابًا أو تناقضًا لما يلي:
1- أنت فسَّرت الحدوث بالخلق، وجعلتهما متساويين، وأنَّ كل محدث فهو مخلوق، وأحلت إلى ابن حجر في الهامش.
2- وأبوثور يقول كما نقلت عنه:



> ((وَمَنْ قَالَ: كَلَامُ اللَّهِ مَخْلُوقٌ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ وَزَعَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَدَثَ فِيهِ شَيْءٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ)). شرح اصول اعتقاد أهل السنة ج1/ص193.


* ولاحظ هنا: بعد أن قمتُ أنا ببيان معنى كلام أبي ثور على الفهم الصائب (بتقييده هو بما قيَّد به لا إطلاقه كما فعلتَ أنت) في التعقيب قبل الفائت = فسيكون معنى كلام أبي ثور هو ما انتقدَتَه وعزوتَه لابن حجر، فكيف تستدل به؟!
* إذ أبو ثور لا ينكر أن تقوم به الحوادث (غير المخلوقة)، ولكنَّه ينكر ويكفِّر أن تقوم به حوادث لم تكن!
وبناء على ذلك فأبو ثور يثبت أنَّ الله تقوم به الحوادث لكنها من غير عدم سابق، وبما أنَّك اخترتَ أنَّ كلَّ حادث مخلوق، فمعنى ذلك أنَّ أبا ثور يقول بأنَّ المخلوق يقوم بالله!
وهذا ينقض أول كلامه في تكفير من قال كلام الله مخلوق.
أو أنَّه يكفِّر نفسه! أو أنَّ مؤدَّى كلامك يدلُّ على ذلك.
* فتأمَّل!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* نأتي الآن إلى كلام إمام الأئمَّة ابن خزيمة رحمه الله، وهو:



> جاء في «سير أعلام النبلاء» (14/380) في ترجمة الإمام ابن خزيمة إثباتُه هذا المعتقد:
> ((القرآن كلام الله تعالى ، وصفة من صفات ذاته، ليس شيء من كلامه مخلوق ولامفعول ولامحدث، فمن زعم أن شيئا منه مخلوق أو محدث أو زعم أن الكلام من صفة الفعل، فهو جهمي ضال مبتدع، وأقول: لم يزل الله متكلما والكلام له صفة ذات)). اهـ


* كلام ابن خزيمة هذا [مع اختصارك لاختصار الذهبي له] فيه ما يدلُّ على إثباته لصفة الفعل الاختياريَّة التي تقوم بالله متى شاء كيف شاء؛ خلافًا للمتكلمين من الكلابية ومن تبعهم من الأشعرية.
* وهذا يتبيَّن من تأمُّل ما أحمّر عليه أنا وأخطُّ عليه ممَّا نقلتَه أنت:



> ((القرآن كلام الله تعالى ، وصفة من صفات ذاته، ليس شيء من كلامه مخلوق ولامفعول ولامحدث، فمن زعم أن شيئا منه مخلوق أو محدث أو زعم أن الكلام من صفة الفعل، فهو جهمي ضال مبتدع، وأقول: لم يزل الله متكلِّما والكلام له صفة ذات)). اهـ


* فقوله: (لم يزل متكلِّمًا) يدلُّ على أنَّ يتكلَّم متى شاء كيف شاء.. وهذا كافٍ، ومع ذلك فإليك ما يؤكِّد ذلك ويزيل كل شبهة تبقى:
* تتمَّة كلام ابن خزيمة من السِّيَر (14/381): «.. وهو القرآن كلام الله تعالى، وصفةٌ من صفات ذاته، ليس شيءٌ من كلامه مخلوق ولا مفعولٌ ولا مُحدَث، فمَن زعم أنَّ شيئًا منه مخلوق أو محدَث أو زعم أنَّ الكلام من صفة الفعل فهو جهميٌّ ضالٌّ مبتدعٌ، وأقول: لم يزل الله متكلِّمًا، والكلام له صفة ذاتٍ، ومن زعم أنَّ الله لم يتكلم إلَّا مرَّةً، ولم يتكلَّم إلَّا ما تكلَّم به، ثم انقضى كلامه كفر بالله..».
* فتأمَّل كثيرًا في أنَّ إمام الأئمَّة حكم على من قال: (إنَّ الله لم يتكلَّم إلَّا مرَّة.. وانقضى كلامه) بالكفر.. واسأل نفسك من قال بهذا الذي حكم عليه ابن خزيمة بالكفر؟!
* أظنُّك تدري أنَّ هذا قول الصفاتية من الكلابيَّة والأشعريَّة!
ويا للعجب! :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأزيدك في التأكيد والتثبيت بتتمَّة كلام إمام الأئمَّة الباقي فيما نقله عنه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله قال بعد أن ذكر مثل ما نقله عنه الذهبي رحمه الله [كما في مجموع فتاواه 6/172]: «.. وما أضيف الى الله من صفات فعله ممَّا هو غير بائنٍ عن الله فغير مخلوق، وكل شىء اضيف الى الله بائنٌ عنه دونه مخلوق».* وعليه.. فهنا يظهر ما تقدَّم التنبيه عليه من مسألة عدم الاقتصار على جزء الكلام أو بعضه لفهم كلام إمام من الأئمَّة، وإلَّا فلو اكتفينا بما حمَّرت عليه، وظننت أنَّ ابن خزيمة يقصده وهو:



> أو زعم أن الكلام من صفة الفعل


* أقول: لو اكتفينا بهذا لصار آخر كلام ابن خزيمة ينقض أوله، وأسفله يهدم أعلاه!
* فكيف ينفي ابن خزيمة أن يكون الكلام صفة فعل، ثم يقول بعدها بقليل (لا يزال يتكلم) ويكفِّر من قال إنَّه (انقضى كلامه)؟ إمَّا أن يكون متناقضًا أو أنَّه يقصد بنفي الفعل عنه أمرًا آخر!

* وهذا الأمر الآخر الذي يجب أن يفهم كذلك حتى يتلاءم آخر كلامه مع أوله: أنَّ ما ينفيه الإمام هو الاعتقاد بأنَّ كلام الله من فعله بمعنى: مفعوله أي: مخلوقه.

* وإن لم يقنعك هذا التفسير الذي لا بد منه فلا تأخذن بمشتبه كلام إمام ومحتمله وتترك محكمه وظاهره، وهو الذي نص عليه ببيان وجلاء فيما نقلتُه لك قبل تعقيبين من تتمة كلامه نفسه.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> هذه سلفيتي: مَطْهرةُ السِّواك من لَغْوِ البرَّاك: 1 - 10 
> وكتبه لكم : أبو عبدالرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري - عفا الله عنه
> 
> ولهذا فالتوقُّف في مسألة القرآن اتِّباعٌ للسلف الأول الذي لا سلف غيره، المنصوص عليهم بالنص القطعي بالسَّبق والأوَّليَّة والهِجْرة والنُّصرة؛ فالسَّبق والأوَّليَّة هو معنى السلف، والهجرة والنصرة تميِّز جماعتهم بالوصف كما تُميَّز القبيلة بالاسم في قولك تميمي وقيسي.. إلخ، وهم معروفون بأعيانهم واحداً واحداً، محفوظة روايتهم وفتياهم، كما أنه محفوظ سكوتهم، ومَن بعدهم تابع لهم إذا كان اتباعه بإحسان، ومن معاني الإحسان الإتقان، ومَن خالفهم: إما مجتهد مُخطئ، وإما متَّبع للهوى.. قال تعالى: (وَالسَّابِقُون   الأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُم بِإِحْسَانٍ رَّضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ) (100) سورة التوبة، وإمساكهم نَفْيٌ للدعوى بأن لهم قولاً محفوظاً، وذلك في صورته عدمُ علم بأن لهم قولاً في مسألة سكتوا عنها، وهو يساوي (العلم بالعدم) بالاستقراء الحاصر في مثل مسألة القرآن؛ فمن قال: (إنما سكتوا لأن عِلْمهم محقَّق بان القرآن مخلوق جزماً)، أو قال: (إنما سكتوا لأن عِلْمهم محقَّق بأن القرآن غير مخلوق جزماً): فقد افترى عليهم بالدعوى المجرَّدة.. ومن قال: (لا ينسب لساكت قول) فقد أراحنا مِن نفسه؛ لأن الغرض نفيُ أن يكون لهم قول في هذه المسألة في أمر غيبي يتعلق بالرب سبحانه؛ فلما اختلف مَن بعد السلف وجدنا اختلافَهم مُحَرَّماً بإجماع السلف الأول، ولا يسعنا إلا سكوتهم.. ووجدنا أنه لم يحصل بعد اختلافهم إجماع..


* قال الإمام أبو الحسن الأشعري رحمه الله (ت: 324هـ) في كتابه مقالات الإسلاميين واختلاف المصلِّين (ص 290-292): «حكاية جملة قول أصحاب الحديث وأهل السنة:... ويقولون: إنَّ القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوقٍ، والكلام في الوقف واللَّفظ: من قال باللَّفظ أو بالوقف فهو مبتدعٌ عندهم».
* وقال رحمه الله في الإبانة (ص97-99): «الكلام على من توقَّف في القرآن، وقال: لا أقول إنَّه مخلوقٌ ولا إنَّه غير مخلوق!
جواب، يُقال لهم: لم زعمتم ذلك وقلتموه؟
فإن قالوا: قلنا ذلك لأنَّ الله لم يقل في كتابه: إنَّه مخلوقٌ، ولا قاله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أجمع المسلمون عليه، ولم يقل في كتابه إنَّه غير مخلوق، ولا قال ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا أجمع عليه المسلمون.
فتوقَّفنا لذلك، ولم نقل: إنَّه مخلوق ولا إنَّه غير مخلوق!
يقال لهم: فهل قال الله تعالى لكم في كتابه: توقَّفوا فيه ولا تقولوا: إنَّه غير مخلوق؟!
وقال لكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: توقَّفوا عن أن تقولوا: إنَّه غير مخلوق؟!
وهل أجمع المسلمون على التوقُّف عن القول إنَّه غير مخلوق؟!
فإن قالوا: نعم، فقد بهتوا!
وإن قالوا: لا، قيل لهم: فلا تقفوا عن أن تقولوا «غير مخلوق» بمثل الحُجَّة التي بها ألزمتم أنفسكم التوقّف!
ثم يقال لهم: ولِمَ أبيتم أن يكون في كتاب الله ما يدلُّ على أنَّ القرآن غير مخلوق؟
فإن قالوا: لم نجده!
قيل لهم: ولم زعمتم أنَّكم إذا لم تجدوه في القرآن فليس بموجود فيه؟!
ثم إنَّا نوجدهم ذلك، ونتلو عليهم الآيات التي احتججنا بها في كتابنا هذا، واستدللنا بها على أنَّ القرآن غير مخلوق، كقوله تعالى: ­﴿ألا له الخلق والأمر﴾، وكقوله: ﴿إنَّما قولنا لشيءٍ إذا أردناه أن نقول له كُن فيكون﴾، وكقوله: ﴿قل لو كان البحر مدادًا لكلمات ربي لنفد البحر قبل أن تنفد كلمات ربي﴾.. وسائر ما احتججنا في ذلك من آي القرآن.
ويُقال لهم: يلزمكم أن تتوقَّفوا في كل ما اختلف الناس فيه، ولا تقدموا في ذلك على قول.
فإن جاز لكم أن تقولوا ببعض تأويل المسلمين إذا دلَّ على صحَّتها دليلٌ فلم لا قلتم إنَّ القرآن غير مخلوق بالحُجَج التي ذكرناها في كتابنا هذا قبل هذا الموضع»؟!

----------

